# [Sammelthread] DotA 2



## Leandros (2. Mai 2013)

Da es einen Sammelthread für LoL gibt, habe ich mir gedacht, mache ich doch mal einen für DotA 2 auf. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dota 2 ist ein von Valve Software entwickeltes Action-Echtzeit-Strategiespiel und der Nachfolger zu der sehr beliebten Modifikation Defense of the Ancients für Warcraft III. Aktuell befindet es sich noch in Entwicklung. Im Oktober 2010 wurde das Spiel vom Hersteller offiziell angekündigt. Als Veröffentlichungstermin wurde das Jahr 2011 genannt, welcher aber nach der Gamescom auf das Jahr 2012 verschoben wurde. Am ersten Juni wurde entschieden, dass das Spiel kostenlos erhältlich sein wird. Der Designer ist der aktuelle Entwickler von Defense of the Ancients und tritt, obwohl er das Entwicklerteam von Valve anführt, nur unter dem Pseudonym „IceFrog“ auf. Für Valve, eigentlich bekannt für Ego-Shooter, ist Dota 2 das erste Echtzeit-Strategiespiel.

*Vorgeschichte zu DotA:*
Defense of the Ancients (kurz DotA) ist eine Multiplayer Online Battle Arena ("MOBA") bzw. ein Action Echtzeit-Strategiespiel ("ARTS"). Es ist eine von verschiedenen Hobby-Programmierern entwickelte Karte für das Echtzeit-Strategiespiel Warcraft III und dessen Erweiterung The Frozen Throne und seit kurzem auch für StarCraft II. Die Ursprünge von DotA basieren grob auf dem Spielprinzip der StarCraft-Map Aeon of Strife. Das Ziel der Spieler ist die Zerstörung des gegnerischen Hauptgebäudes, dem schwer bewachten Ancient. Es spielen jeweils zwei Teams gegeneinander, dabei steuert jeder Spieler eine mächtige Heldeneinheit und wird von KI-gesteuerten Einheiten, den sogenannten Creeps, bei dieser Aufgabe unterstützt. Ähnlich wie in Rollenspielen stattet der Spieler im Laufe des Spiels seinen Helden mit Gegenständen aus und sammelt Erfahrungspunkte, damit sein Held eine Stufe aufsteigt, wobei man maximal die Stufe 25 erreichen kann.
Die Entwicklung des Spiels läuft über den Karteneditor Welt-Editor von Warcraft III. Es gibt mehrere DotA-Varianten, doch DotA Allstars ist die mit Abstand am weitesten entwickelte und populärste. Die Entwicklung der Karte wurde im Laufe der Zeit von verschiedenen Moddern übernommen. Seit 2005 führt ein Entwickler unter dem Pseudonym Icefrog den Erfolg von DotA voran.
Die PC Games bezeichnete Defense of the Ancients als „die wohl berühmteste [und] eine der beliebtesten Strategiespiel-Mods der Welt“.



*Wichtige Links:*
Offizielle Seite
PlayDotA
DotA 2 Wiki
DotA Buff​


----------



## Fexzz (2. Mai 2013)

Hell, it's about time. Danke für die Mühen, wird Zeit, dass sowas für DotA kommt


----------



## Leandros (2. Mai 2013)

Konnte nicht mit ansehen, das es einen für LOL aber nicht für DotA gibt.


----------



## Fexzz (2. Mai 2013)

Ja, das denk ich mir auch schon seit Monaten D: Hab hier schonmal versucht nen kleinen Diskussions-Thread zu starten, aber das wurde nicht so recht.

Zockst du schon lange?


----------



## Laudian (2. Mai 2013)

Ich war bei der Dota2 closed Beta dabei, wirklich überzeugen konnte es mich aber nicht.

Das Spielsystem finde ich zwar klar besser als bei LoL, mit einer Menge aktiven Items die nicht einfach nur stats geben, interessanten Champions etc...
Die Grafik von Dota2 finde ich aber extrem unübersichtlich, genau wie den Shop. Außerdem ist die Grafik so unglaublich düster, das macht auf Dauer keinen Spaß anzugucken finde ich.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn es ein Spiel wie Dota2 mit der Grafik von League of Legends gäbe.


Das originale Dota hab ich auch ab und an mal gespielt, so bin ich dann zu LoL/DotA2 gekommen.


----------



## Fexzz (2. Mai 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> Ich war bei der Dota2 closed Beta dabei, wirklich überzeugen konnte es mich aber nicht.
> 
> Das Spielsystem finde ich zwar klar besser als bei LoL, mit einer Menge aktiven Items die nicht einfach nur stats geben, interessanten Champions etc...
> Die Grafik von Dota2 finde ich aber extrem unübersichtlich, genau wie den Shop. Außerdem ist die Grafik so unglaublich düster, das macht auf Dauer keinen Spaß anzugucken finde ich.
> ...


 
Ich denk der Grafikstil ist einfach geschmacksache. Für mich ist der Stil von DotA 2 dem von LoL weitaus überlegen. LoL ist mir einfach zu quietschig, zu bunt, zu schrill. 
Und übersichtlich find ich DotA 2 überhaupt nicht. Anfangs, ja, aber mittlerweile hab ich bestimmt 100h auf der Uhr und da find ichs nicht mehr wirklich unübersichtlich.


----------



## Leandros (2. Mai 2013)

DotA 2 (bzw DotA allgemein) ist einfach nicht so weichgekocht wie LoL. 
Deswegen ist LoL auch teilweise auch erfolgreich. 

Die Grafik vom WC3 DotA ist doch auch düster, das macht doch eben DotA aus.


----------



## Low (2. Mai 2013)

Das Stimmt, Dota 2 gefällt mir vom Style viel besser.
Mir fehlt aber leider die Motivation Dota 2 zu lernen, obwohl es sehr gut aussieht.


----------



## Fexzz (2. Mai 2013)

Low schrieb:


> Das Stimmt, Dota 2 gefällt mir vom Style viel besser.
> Mir fehlt aber leider die Motivation Dota 2 zu lernen, obwohl es sehr gut aussieht.


 
Ging mir anfangs ähnlich, aber der Spielmodus "Single Draft" macht zumindest das erlernen der Heroes extrem einfach, da du hier immer nur aus einem Pool von 3 Helden wählen kannst (1 Int, 1 Stärke, 1 Agi). Zumindest mir und nem Kumpel hat das enorm geholfen.

Klar, dann ist da noch der Shop, aber den hat man nach 20-30 Partien drauf.

Edit: BTW, DotA ist kein MOBA :/ MOBA ist nur der Name, den RIOT dem Genre verzweifelt aufdrücken wollte (was ihnen ja gelungen ist.) Es ist ein ARTS!


----------



## Leandros (2. Mai 2013)

Beim Shop aber bitte nicht an die Vorgeschlagenen item builds halten. Teilweise sind die echt Schwachsinn, z.B als Huskar haben die keinen Helm of Dominator im core build.

@Fexzz: Steht doch in meiner Beschreibung. 


Edit: Das mute system ist doch irgendwie ******** ... bin 7h gemuted ... für nichts. Ich habe nicht geflamt, nichts. Ich wurde von einem behämmerten Viper Spieler reported, weil wir als Team ihm gesagt haben das er verdammt nochmal im early game nicht junglen soll. Kann gerne das replay verlinken.
Ganzer Tag hinüber, ohne Chat macht das ganze doch kein Sinn. Mach mir dann mal einen zweit account.


----------



## Fexzz (2. Mai 2013)

Hat jemand Lust auf 'ne Runde? Bin weder super gut, noch super schlecht, hab aber ne Weile nicht mehr gespielt. Bei Interesse -> PM!


----------



## Leandros (2. Mai 2013)

Solange du ins TS kommst, weil ich bin muted. 

Add mich auf Steam: Steam Community :: ID :: Leandros


----------



## -Fux- (9. Mai 2013)

Hoffe es wird nicht als Spam gewertet:

Ich habe noch 24 Invites zu verschenken, bei Interesse: PM


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (9. Mai 2013)

Low schrieb:


> Das Stimmt, Dota 2 gefällt mir vom Style viel besser.
> Mir fehlt aber leider die Motivation Dota 2 zu lernen, obwohl es sehr gut aussieht.


 
Mir gings am Anfang ähnlich, mittlerweile hab ich 5 Jahre dota und 1014h dota2 aufm Buckel


----------



## Leandros (9. Mai 2013)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Mir gings am Anfang ähnlich, mittlerweile hab ich 5 Jahre dota und 1014h dota2 aufm Buckel


 
Same here.


----------



## Fexzz (11. Mai 2013)

Grad mal den Skywraith Mage oder wie er heißt ausprobiert, der macht ja mal übelst Laune


----------



## Leandros (11. Mai 2013)

Ich habe schon wieder DotA 2 keys bekommen. Nun habe ich 23 ....


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (11. Mai 2013)

Ich vermisse Abbadon
Wann bringen die den endlich raus?


----------



## apfel (13. Mai 2013)

Kennt jemand eine gute Seite auf der Config Tweaks erklärt werden? Ich wollte DOTA2 auf einem schwachen Notebook zum laufen bekommen und suche noch ein paar Stellschrauben.


----------



## Leandros (13. Mai 2013)

Hier: http://dev.dota2.com/showthread.php?t=18959

Ich kann dir auch meine config hochladen, da ist alles kommentiert.


----------



## apfel (13. Mai 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Hier: autoexec.cfg commands explained
> 
> Ich kann dir auch meine config hochladen, da ist alles kommentiert.



Wann das ginge, wäre das Super.


----------



## Vaykir (13. Mai 2013)

Hey Jungs, wir (3 Neulinge) suchen noch 2 Mitspieler für ne 5er Gruppe. Es laufen einfach viel zu viele random feeder in diesem spiel rum -.-


----------



## Fexzz (21. Mai 2013)

Hm, ich spiel in letzter Zeit öfter mit 'nem Kumpel und wir haben ein doofes Problem: Sein Spiel startet in 80% der Fälle einfach nicht. Wir melden uns die Warteschlange an, finden ein Spiel, kommen in den Ladebildschirm - bis hierhin alles normal.

Ich werd dann ins Spiel in den "Warte"-Screen geschmissen, während er einfach nicht reinkommt. Sein Spiel bleibt im Ladebildschirm hängen. Hin und wieder gehts mal, dann können wir auch problemlos spielen.
Aber heute Abnd zb wieder. Seit 2 Stunden versucht er irgendwie in ein Spiel zu kommen, aber es geht einfach nicht.

Das Problem hat auhc nicht nur er, im dev-Dota2 Forum gibts 'ne Menge Leute die das haben, allerdings gibts seiten Valve keine wirkliche Hilfe bzw. Lösung für das Problem.

Hatte einer von euch das eventuell schon und konnte es lösen?

Bisher probiert haben wir:
- alle Treiber neu installiert und aktualisiert
- Dota 2 neu installiert
- Steam neu installiert
- Videooptionen geändert (Vollbild-Fenstermodus, Auflösung, Seitenverhältnis etcpp)
- Verschiedene Ingame-Server getestet (EU-West, Eu-East etc)
- Steam Downloads-Server geändert

und noch n paar andere Kleinigkeiten.


----------



## Leandros (21. Mai 2013)

Vor dem match einfach mal in ein privates Bot match gehen. Vielleicht hilft es ja.


----------



## Fexzz (21. Mai 2013)

Schon probiert, Bot-Matches gehen, Replays auch.


----------



## Leandros (21. Mai 2013)

Und danach einfach in ein normales Match joinen? (Ohne DotA 2 zu verlassen) Das geht nicht?


----------



## Fexzz (21. Mai 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Und danach einfach in ein normales Match joinen? (Ohne DotA 2 zu verlassen) Das geht nicht?


 
Nope :/ Jetzt grad konnten wir wieder ein Match spielen, und dann gings wieder nicht.


----------



## apfel (22. Mai 2013)

Bei mir half es bei dem Problem einfach mal die Ports zu wechseln.


----------



## Fexzz (23. Mai 2013)

apfel schrieb:


> Bei mir half es bei dem Problem einfach mal die Ports zu wechseln.


 
Wie genau hast du das angestellt? Ports wechseln?


----------



## apfel (23. Mai 2013)

In den Startparametern "+clientport 27025" ohne "" einfügen. Oder einen anderen Port probieren.


----------



## Leandros (23. Mai 2013)

Oder in der AutoExec.cfg ändern.


----------



## Fexzz (23. Mai 2013)

Was ist derzeit eigentlich euer Lieblingshero?

Ich find Tusk extrem geil. Ich spiel ihn nicht oft, aber sein Walrus Punch bringt mich jedes Mal zum lachen


----------



## Leandros (23. Mai 2013)

Ich habe irgendwie keinen Lieblings hero. 
Spiele aber Slardar, Davion, Viper und Windrunner ziemlich gerne.


----------



## Leandros (26. Mai 2013)

Beste game meines Lebens gehabt. Ich habe mit Gyro einfach mal Drow und Clinkz outcarried ... 
Gott waren das noobs, in beiden Teams. Habe mich da irgendwie verarscht gefühlt.

Hat Gyro eindeutig zu einem meiner Lieblingsheros heute gemacht. 

Matchid: 204457219


----------



## Fexzz (27. Mai 2013)

Wie genau kann ich mir das Replay anschauen? Wenn ich auf Watch Replay klicke lädt er nur für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde und nix passiert.

Edit: nevermind, habs schon ingame gefunden^^

Das ihr das noch gewonnen habt ey. Sah am Anfang nicht gut aus mit der Fed Drow 

Frage mich wie lange das Spiel gedauert hätte, wenn der Slardar dir anfangs nicht den Farm streitig gemacht hätte


----------



## Leandros (28. Mai 2013)

Spiele mit Gyro dauern meist nicht lange. 

Naja, ich kann ja jetzt eh erstmal nicht Spielen. Bin Low Prio Queue. Ich könnte Kotzen. Scheiss Kabeldeutschland, Heute nachmittag schon DC und jetzt grade nochmal. Habe jetzt das Modem ausgetauscht, aber war schon Abandon. Ich bin richtig Angepisst. AFK Rauchen.


----------



## Fexzz (28. Mai 2013)

Wieviele Abadonments hastn schon? Ich hab bei etwa 170 Spielen jetzt 6. Bin gestern Abend in einem gelevead,
weil ich übelst müde war und total gefeeded hab :x Aber Low Prio Queue war ich noch nie.


----------



## Leandros (28. Mai 2013)

2. Die beiden von Gestern.


----------



## Fexzz (29. Mai 2013)

Gestern Abend das erste Mal Zeus und Razor gespielt. Beide Spiele hart rumgeownt. Gott, hat das Spaß gemacht, grade Zeus. Gegen nen Venomancer Mitte, 
hatte die totale Runenkontrolle und hab im Midgame dann einfach alles zerstampft.

Das tat gut, nach ner Menge frustrierenden Spielen in letzter Zeit mal wieder sowas dazwischen zu haben


----------



## Leandros (30. Mai 2013)

Wenn ihr mal nen geiles Dazzle Game sehen wollt: 207433651
13 - 2 mit Dazzle


----------



## Leandros (31. Mai 2013)

35 EP für ein 14:0 Godlike Win? Seems legit.


----------



## xDave78 (31. Mai 2013)

Mein Favorite ist immernoch Tiny


----------



## Fexzz (31. Mai 2013)

Ich hatte gradn geiles Spiel mit  Nyx. 19/4 oder so. Hab das Spiel gecarried bis unser Spectre sich endlich mal zusammengerissen hat und am Ende dann gecarried hat. Hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Leandros (31. Mai 2013)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Ich hatte gradn geiles Spiel mit  Nyx. 19/4 oder so. Hab das Spiel gecarried bis unser Spectre sich endlich mal zusammengerissen hat und am Ende dann gecarried hat. Hat Spaß gemacht.


 
Joa, sah nett aus. Hatte ziemlich lange wartezeit für mein Game.


----------



## Fexzz (1. Juni 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Joa, sah nett aus. Hatte ziemlich lange wartezeit für mein Game.


 
Oh boy.


----------



## Fexzz (1. Juni 2013)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Oh boy.


 
Haha, ich und Kumpel grad zusammengespielt - er Nyx gerandomed, ich Lion. Zerstörer-Lane ^ 3 gegen Venge und Riki. Ich Idiot hab zwar Firstblood verschenkt, aber danach haben wir sie so genatzt.

Hatten aber auch nen 22/5 Pudge und 14/4 Centaur im Team D:


----------



## Leandros (1. Juni 2013)

HeHe. Ich hab nur zwei Runden mit meinen Schweden gezockt. Erstes Match normal wie immer gerockt, aber beim zweiten mal ... scheiss Team kombination bekommen. Obwohl Lanes gewonnen von einem Alchemist auf die Fresse bekommen ...


----------



## Fexzz (1. Juni 2013)

Alchemist unterschätze ich ständig. Vorgestern gegen einen gelaned, ihn total denied. Als wir mit Duo-Lane 6 waren war er halt 5 und hatte 5 Creepkills oder so. Und dann kurz geteamfightet etc während er fröhlich weiterfarmte
und dann 20 Minuten später hat er uns so umgehauen. 

War nicht schön 

Edit: Wir müssen auch mal wieder spielen. Unser einziges Spiel haben wir zwar verkackt, lustig wars aber trotzdem. 


Edit 2 : Geil, während nem Game einen Disconnect gehabt weil Kabel Deutschland 'ne Störung hatte und nun bin ich Low-Prio Queue -.-


----------



## Leandros (4. Juni 2013)

Ja, das mit der Störung, DC und Low Priority hatte ich auch erst. Auch bei Kabel Deutschland. 

Du meintest ja gestern das Ursa to stronk is: Dota 2 - Ursa SOLO Roshan at level 1 - YouTube


----------



## Fexzz (4. Juni 2013)

What the ****? 15 Sekunden fury swipes? Das ist doch pervers. Wie willstn gegen den noch Lanen als Melee?!


----------



## Leandros (4. Juni 2013)

Geht noch nen bisschen Perverser. 

Habt ihr alle schon die 6.78 Patch Notes gelesen? Das wird witzig werden ... 

DotA Changelogs - 6.78


Highlights: 

- Shallow Grave can now be cast on magic immune allies (Dazzle)
- Aghanim's Doom duration doesn't count down while the target is within 550 range of Doombringer (Doom Bringer)
- Echo Slam now considers illusions as heroes (Earthshaker)
- Trueshot Aura increased from 14/18/22/26% to 16/20/24/28% (Trax)
Guardian Angel AoE becomes global and affects buildings (including regen) (Omni)

Huskar: 

- Base Strength increased by 3
- Burning Spears DPS increased from 4/8/12/16 to 5/10/15/20
- Life Break HP cost increased from 35/30/25% to 40/35/30%
- Berserker's Blood Reworked

Nicht mehr in CM, also derbster Pubstomp Hero.

- Spirit Bear now has its HP drained by Armlet when active (Syllabear)
- Spirit Bear bounty increased from 100 to 300 (Syllabear)
- Aghanim's Reaper's Scythe causes buyback to be disabled on heroes it kills for that death (Necrolyte)

- Magic Immunity now has a 6th level of decrease. So it decreases on usage until it gets to 4 duration and 50 CD. Previously the lowest level was 5 duration and 55 CD. (BKB)
- While empty, Bottle causes couriers to move 30% slower (Bottle)
- Gem can no longer be destroyed. Gold cost increased from 700 to 850


Beste zum Schluss: Huskar New Berserker Blood w/ Magical Resistance - YouTube


----------



## Fexzz (5. Juni 2013)

Yo, schon einiges gelesen. Find den Necro-Ulti-Change extrem geil. Solche coolen Mechaniken gefallen mir total, bringt richtig Würze ins Spiel. Den Huskar rework find ich jetzt eigentlich nicht so krass, zumindest wies sich so aufm Papier liest. Er verliert seinen Bonus-Schaden für verlorene HP und kriegt dafür Magie-Resi? Macht ihn zumindest im Early weniger krank, dafür im Late umso tankier...

Mal abwarten. Kommen die beiden neu eingefühten Heroes eigentlich auch für DotA 2?

Der Level 1 Roshan von Ursa wurd wies aussieht schon "gefixt", scheinbar hält der Fury Swipes-Debuff auf Roshan nun nicht so lange wie es im Tooltip angegeben ist.

Edit: Holy ****, jetzt erst das Video gesehen. Das ist n bisschen over the top ey. D:

Edit 2: Jetzt wo Bloodseekers Ulti als HP Loss eingeordnet ist, heißt das nicht, dass man dann sich während man HP verliert vom Ulti heilen kann? HP loss bricht doch imo keine heilenden Effekte ab.


----------



## Leandros (6. Juni 2013)

Ne, heilende Effekte werden immer ab einem bestimmten damage threshold abgebrochen, z.B level 1 und 2 von rot brechen sie nicht ab, ab level 3 schon.

Ich bin echt in der Bob liga gelandet ... macht teilweise spass, teilweise nicht. 

Ultrakill mit Windrunner: 212517074 (nur 18:6:17)
Godlike Juggernaut und dafür geflamt werden das ich der schlechteste im Team bin: 212376553 (Das game muss man sehen, es reicht auch der Chat, absoluter hammer. Venge denkt sie wäre hard carry)

Könnte noch so weitermachen, wird bald zur Gewohnheit.


----------



## Quppi (6. Juni 2013)

wie wärs, wenn wir mal ne pcghx chat gruppe oder wie das heißt aufmachen, wo man sich dann treffen kann um zusammen zu spielen?


----------



## Leandros (6. Juni 2013)

Gerne doch.


----------



## Fexzz (6. Juni 2013)

Quppi schrieb:


> wie wärs, wenn wir mal ne pcghx chat gruppe oder wie das heißt aufmachen, wo man sich dann treffen kann um zusammen zu spielen?


 
Stark dafür! Kannst mir ja mal deine Steam-ID per PM schicken, hab nämlich bisher nur Leandros in meiner Steam-Liste (von den PCGH-DotA Spielern zumindest^^)


----------



## Leandros (6. Juni 2013)

Ich war mal so frei und habe einen PCGHX channel erstellt. Er heisst ganz einfach "PCGHX"


----------



## Fexzz (6. Juni 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich war mal so frei und habe einen PCGHX channel erstellt. Er heisst ganz einfach "PCGHX"


 
Kreativ!  Kann man die mit 'nem Passwort verschlüsseln? Wäre vllt. ne gute Idee


----------



## Leandros (6. Juni 2013)

Nö, das ist nicht möglich. Aber irgendwann soll ja das guild feature kommen, da können wir dann eine PCGHX Gilde gründen.


----------



## Leandros (6. Juni 2013)

Wollt ihr was geiles sehen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fexzz (6. Juni 2013)

Hab ich heut auch schon auf Reddit gesehen, extrem geil.

Edit: Hätte gern mehr davon. So 'n Elder Titan oder n Tusk wär cool


----------



## Leandros (6. Juni 2013)

Vorallem weil es einfach mal die models aus dem Game sind ...


----------



## Fexzz (6. Juni 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Vorallem weil es einfach mal die models aus dem Game sind ...


 
Joa, aber halt nochmal mit Blender rübergebügelt, das macht schon was aus.


----------



## Leandros (6. Juni 2013)

Mit Blender rübergebügelt .. naja .. einfach gerendert wit Blender und 1 - 2 effekte drauf gelegt. Die sehen ingame nur nicht so aus, weil DotA 2 die shrinked und nur kleine versionen davon nimmt.


----------



## Lt.Muuh (7. Juni 2013)

Uii Dota2 Spieler 
Spiel es zur Zeit auch sehr gern 
Würde mich auch freuen, wenn man mal zusammen mal eine Runde spielen könnte.


----------



## Leandros (7. Juni 2013)

Kannst mich gerne Addn Steam Community :: ID :: Leandros


----------



## Obilankenobi (7. Juni 2013)

Juhu endlich ein Dota Thread^^

Anbei was zu lachen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fexzz (7. Juni 2013)

Obilankenobi schrieb:


> Juhu endlich ein Dota Thread^^
> 
> Anbei was zu lachen
> 
> ...


 
Haha, gutes Bild.  Wobei ich derzeit den Cancer Lancer am schlimmsten find x.x

Edit: Joint in DotA 2 einfach den Chatroom "PCGHX", dann kann man sich da drüber organisieren und adden etc.


----------



## Lt.Muuh (7. Juni 2013)

Jap Cancer Lancer ist schon schlimm.


----------



## Fexzz (9. Juni 2013)

Grad mit nem Kumpel gespielt, der rund 500 Spiele gespielt hat. Im Gegnerteam nur Leute mit ~400 Spielen, ich als Axe auf der Botlane gegen Kunkka und Troll Warlord.


Das kam dabei raus: Matchid: 215249675

Ownage. Einfach nur ownage. Mein bestes Spiel bisher glaub ich, nicht wegen den Stats aber vom Spiel her. Hat richtig Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Vaykir (9. Juni 2013)

öhm, wie kann ich denn nem chatroom beitreten?


----------



## Leandros (9. Juni 2013)

Bei dem Chat im Hauptmenü ist ein Plus, da draufklicken und nach PCGHX suchen.


----------



## Vaykir (9. Juni 2013)

Axoo, ingame, dachte das ginge auch irgendwie im steam client.


----------



## Leandros (11. Juni 2013)

Bin Heute auf einen Bot gestoßen ... war nicht lustig. Der feeded halt ohne Ende, bleibt aber immer in den Games drin, damit er die Items bekommt und dann Traden kann.

MatchID: 217073326
Steam Profile von dem Penner: Steam Community :: ID :: JOKER KinG


----------



## Leandros (13. Juni 2013)

**** DotA ...das letze Game hat mir erstmal genug gegeben.


----------



## Fexzz (13. Juni 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> **** DotA ...das letze Game hat mir erstmal genug gegeben.


 
 WAR DOCH SUPER!


----------



## Leandros (13. Juni 2013)

Fexzz schrieb:


> WAR DOCH SUPER!


 
Absolut


----------



## Leandros (15. Juni 2013)

Tschüss RoX.KIS. Das wer es dann mit DotA 2 eSport für euch. Hoffe sie werden auch direkt vom TI3 disqualifiziert. Bullshit, sie gehen ja gar nicht aufs TI3 


Solo receives lifetime ban from StarLadder
joinDOTA.com » News: roX.KIS banned for betting fraud


----------



## Leandros (15. Juni 2013)

Habe grade mein letztes DotA 2 pub game gespielt. Ich werde nie wieder Pub Spielen. Ich hasse Pubs. Habe grade drei Games hintereinander mit mit Feedern gehabt .. jedesmal wurde ein Sniper gefeeded.


----------



## Fexzz (15. Juni 2013)

Kennt ihr eigentlich noch gute YouTube Channels für DotA 2? Ich guck halt regelmäßig Purge und DotA2 with Alan aber das wars irgendwie auch :/


----------



## Leandros (15. Juni 2013)

DotA Vision. DotA Portal und der beste Channel von allen DotA Cinema.


----------



## Fexzz (16. Juni 2013)

Benutzt ihr eigentlich Costum-cfgs? Wenn ja, was benutzt ihr so? Könnt ihr da was empfehlen? Hab mich da ehrlich gesagt nie wirklich mit beschäftigt aber hab nun schon öfter gelesen dass man da wohl einiges rausholen kann.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (16. Juni 2013)

Wann kommt endlich ein neuer Hero raus?
*Wann kommt Techie?*


----------



## Fexzz (16. Juni 2013)

Techies kommen wenn überhaupt ganz als letztes denk ich. Hat auch schon 'nen Grund warum die Wahl für einen neuen Hero bei den Kompendium-Sale-Stretchgoals ganz hinten ist.  Pit Lord und Abbadon sollen wohl als nächstes kommen, die sind wohl schon ziemlich weit fertig.


----------



## Leandros (16. Juni 2013)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Benutzt ihr eigentlich Costum-cfgs?


 
Klar, habe meine ganzen Keybinds etc in meiner Config festgelegt, kann ja im ingame menü gar keine modifier keys benutzen.

@Gilli: Ich hoffe ja auch auf Techies, habe die immer gerne gespielt. Aber hoffe auch schon sei einem Jahr das mal Pheonix geported wird, auch einer meiner lieblings Heros.


----------



## Leandros (19. Juni 2013)

Zum Brüllen! 

Dota 2 Facepalms - Low Priority Healing Ward - YouTube

Der Channel is auch sonst echt sehenswert!


----------



## Fexzz (19. Juni 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Zum Brüllen!
> 
> Dota 2 Facepalms - Low Priority Healing Ward - YouTube
> 
> Der Channel is auch sonst echt sehenswert!


 
Hab ich eben auch schon gesehen D Und direkt mal paar Videos mehr geguckt. Herrlich! Haste den Alchemist Divine-Rapier-Aegis-Deny gesehen? D+

Edit: haha, Axe Announcer is da best! http://www.dota2wiki.com/images/7/7f/Dlc_axe_announcer_twr_fall_rad_mid_03.mp3

Edit 2: http://d2ware.net/index Leandros, guck dir das mal an. Das Spielen wir heut abend.  Kurzinfo: Random Lobby mit Random Gamemodes (Fat-o-Meter: Jeder Kill/Creepkill lässt dich wachsen, Random Heroes mit Random Abilities etcpp.) Klingt nach 'ner Menge Spaß.


----------



## Leandros (19. Juni 2013)

Jo, können wa Heute Abend mal Spielen. 

Hast du das schon gesehen? https://googledrive.com/host/0B8jCjy4U1ph6TmFucWtrUmZwSkk/index.html (Wahrscheinlich, weil glaub wieder von Reddit )
Finde ich für nebenbei machen ganz Nett gemacht.


----------



## Fexzz (19. Juni 2013)

Ja, hab ich schon gesehen. Der Sinn davon erschließt sich mir aber nicht ganz.


----------



## Leandros (19. Juni 2013)

Wird teilweise Physikalisch bei z.B The Defense genutzt, um darzustellen wo jemand Spielt / Spielen könnte.

Habe gestern, ist mir grade aufgefallen, mit 4 verschiedenen Stacks gespielt. 

1. Mit dir
2. Mit dir und den idioten da
3. Mit den Schweden
4. Mit den Briten 




Edit: Wo du D2Ware schon erwähnst, DotAlicious hat ja nu dich gemacht (war für War3 DotA), wünsche mir sowas auch für DotA 2, es scheint ja möglich zu sein.

Ich finde die Regel halt absolut genial: 



> Abandoning games or failing to connect to them may result in up to a 3 days suspension. Those suspensions are applied automatically and will not be lifted.


----------



## Fexzz (19. Juni 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Edit: Wo du D2Ware schon erwähnst, DotAlicious hat ja nu dich gemacht (war für War3 DotA), wünsche mir sowas auch für DotA 2, es scheint ja möglich zu sein.
> 
> Ich finde die Regel halt absolut genial:


 
Ja ich auch. Das ist super. KÖnnen heute Abend ja mal probieren, da öffnen auch spiele im Sekundentakt.


----------



## Fexzz (20. Juni 2013)

Jetzt wo das Gilden-Feature drin ist könnten wir ja tatsächlich mal 'ne Gilde gründen!


----------



## Leandros (20. Juni 2013)

Ist aber erst nächste Woche im live client.


----------



## Leandros (22. Juni 2013)

Transitioning Into Launch Mode | Dota 2


Edit: Ich liebe Puck, habe den solange nicht mehr gespielt, wusste gar nicht mehr das er so Hammer Spass macht.


----------



## RuXeR (23. Juni 2013)

Hey,

bevor ihr eine Guild gründet, bitte ich euch mal mit den PCGHX-Clan, also mit mir, in Verbnindung zu setzten, nicht das wir uns Tags oder so gegenseitig blockieren, wie es ja in BF dank EA und Dice passiert ist 


Wäre super und würde mich und meine Junge sehr freuen 

Gruß


----------



## Leandros (23. Juni 2013)

Ich werde mit dem Clan ganz bestimmt nicht kooperieren.


----------



## Fexzz (23. Juni 2013)

Ne danke, ich hab auch eher kein Interesse daran. No offense.


----------



## SiQ (2. Juli 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich werde mit dem Clan ganz bestimmt nicht kooperieren.



Das gilt von unserer Seite auch und ich denke PCGH würde dies auch nicht zulassen. Geht nur darum, dass ihr dort nicht gleiche Clantags/ Namen verwendet, deswegen wäre eine Absprache nett, auch wenn du uns wohl nie mehr unterstützen wirst.


----------



## Fexzz (10. Juli 2013)

Dota 2 wurde vor wenigen Stunden offiziell released. Yay!


----------



## Leandros (10. Juli 2013)

Und noch mehr Noobs im MM -_-


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (11. Juli 2013)

Wisst ihr, welche Funktionen die Bloodstones haben, die kürzlicher jeder erhalten hat?


----------



## Leandros (11. Juli 2013)

Nope, ist noch nicht bekannt. Man weiss nur unter welchen Kriterien sie Verteilt worden sind.


----------



## Vaykir (12. Juli 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Nope, ist noch nicht bekannt. Man weiss nur unter welchen Kriterien sie Verteilt worden sind.


 
Naja was heist noch nicht bekannt. Atm haben sie gar keinen Nutzen, wenn man den Sätzen in den Foren Glauben schenkt.


----------



## Leandros (12. Juli 2013)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Naja was heist noch nicht bekannt. Atm haben sie gar keinen Nutzen, wenn man den Sätzen in den Foren Glauben schenkt.


 
Ich denke nicht das Valve die einfach nur aus Jux und dollerei verteilt hat ...


----------



## Fexzz (13. Juli 2013)

Das denk ich schon. Aber mal abwarten. Der Dota 2 Dispenser hat einen mit 80k Stacks  Ich hab nur 7.


----------



## Fexzz (17. Juli 2013)

Dota 2 hat nun einen Score von 92 auf Metacritic erreicht. Auch andere Reviews, die nicht auf Metacritic gelistet sind, sind meistens um die 90%. :'D


----------



## GoldenMic (17. Juli 2013)

Gesten hatte ich mal wieder Glück mit dem tollen Matchmaking System.
Mein Team, Durchschnittslevel ~30, stark durch mich angehoben(Level 47). Gegnerteam Durchschnittslevel ~60-70. Gefühlte 3 Runden am Stück.
Danke Valve.


----------



## Fexzz (17. Juli 2013)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Gesten hatte ich mal wieder Glück mit dem tollen Matchmaking System.
> Mein Team, Durchschnittslevel ~30, stark durch mich angehoben(Level 47). Gegnerteam Durchschnittslevel ~60-70. Gefühlte 3 Runden am Stück.
> Danke Valve.


 
Passiert. Grade jetzt mit dem krassen Strom an neuen Spielern. Bei Starcraft Spiel ich manchmal auch plötzlich gegen High Diamond oder Low Master, obwohl ich selbst nur High Platin bin.


----------



## GoldenMic (17. Juli 2013)

Ich habe gestern nach der Sache zum ersten mal ein Spiel geleavet.
Ich meine, wie kann ein Pudge nach 6 Minuten bitte 6-0 haben?


----------



## Fexzz (17. Juli 2013)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern nach der Sache zum ersten mal ein Spiel geleavet.
> Ich meine, wie kann ein Pudge nach 6 Minuten bitte 6-0 haben?


 
Ja, wie gesagt, ich hab das im Moment auch. Hab derzeit 132 Wins, 112 losses und hab gestern 3 Leute im Team gehabt, die weniger als 20 Wins hatten. Suckt, aber sowas passiert leider.


----------



## GoldenMic (17. Juli 2013)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Ja, wie gesagt, ich hab das im Moment auch. Hab derzeit 132 Wins, 112 losses und hab gestern 3 Leute im Team gehabt, die weniger als 20 Wins hatten. Suckt, aber sowas passiert leider.


 
244 Matches ist irgendwie süß. *g*
Du verstehst was ich meine wenn du dir mal mein Profil ansiehst denke ich:
DOTABUFF - Dota 2 Stats - GoldenMic


----------



## Fexzz (17. Juli 2013)

288 Spiele mit Clinkz o_O Holy shit. D:


----------



## GoldenMic (17. Juli 2013)

Es wären vermutlich mehr geworden wenn ich nicht immer von irgendwem drauf angesprochen worden wäre mal was anderes zu spielen.


----------



## Leandros (17. Juli 2013)

689 Matches sind irgendwie auch Süß. Habe in DotA WC3 alleine 4 oder 5 mal soviel.


----------



## GoldenMic (17. Juli 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> 689 Matches sind irgendwie auch Süß. Habe in DotA WC3 alleine 4 oder 5 mal soviel.


 
Ich weiß das knapp 700 Matches nicht viel sind.


----------



## guss (19. Juli 2013)

Nachdem ich jetzt einiges über DotA 2 gelesen habe, wollte ich es auch mal testen. Blöderweise gibt es für Neueinsteiger derzeit eine Warteliste. Ich bin auf Platz 46.000 und ein paar Zerquetschten  Laut Steam werde ich per Mail informiert, sobald ich es saugen darf...

Auf der einen Seite finde ich es wirklich gut von Valve, dass sie nicht einfach Unmengen von neuen Spieler auf das Game los lassen, sondern sicherstellen, dass ihre Server den Ansturm auch wirklich packen. Auf der anderen Seite hätte ich jetzt wirklich gerne bissel gedaddelt


----------



## Fexzz (19. Juli 2013)

Also das sollte nicht relativ lange dauern. Hab neulich irgendwas gelesen, dass einer von Platz 65.000 bis zum Invite nur 12 Stunden warten musste.

Und siehs mal so: Ich hab damals 5 Monate auf meinen Beta-Invite gewartet


----------



## guss (19. Juli 2013)

Das dauert jetzt definitiv länger. Gerade mal geschaut, am Montag 15.07. gegen Abend habe ich mich angemeldet mit Position 46276 und gleich darauf meinem Kumpel ne Mail geschickt er soll sich auch anmelden. Er ist erst den nächsten Abend dazu gekommen und hat Nr. 63818 bekommen. Bis jetzt habe ich noch keine Benachrichtigung. Aber zugegeben, im Vergleich zu 5 Monaten ist meine Wartezeigt noch überschaubar  Ich hoffe mal, es lohnt sich!


----------



## Fexzz (19. Juli 2013)

Lohnen tut es sich defintiv. Der Einstieg wird hart werden, da das Spiel schon sehr komplexe Mechaniken hat. Der wichtigste Tipp den ich dir geben kann ist eigentlich nur: Wenn dich jemand flamed oder sonstwie beleidigt: Ignoriere ihn. Das geht so : http://cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/596993909058055271/0001DF19DC9BAD1A491E9D5E3F9C6138E0497E19/

Und in der zeit in der du noch nicht spielen kannst kann ich dir den Guide von Kevin "Purge" Codec mit dem Namen "Welcome to Dota, you suck" sehr ans Herz legen. (Welcome to Dota, You Suck | Purge Gamers )


----------



## GoldenMic (19. Juli 2013)

So, seit gestern endlich Level 50(ohne Compendium) 
Allerdings das finale Spiel total verkackt als Tidehunter.


----------



## Fexzz (19. Juli 2013)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> So, seit gestern endlich Level 50(ohne Compendium)
> Allerdings das finale Spiel total verkackt als Tidehunter.


 
Glückwunsch  irgendwas schönes bekommen beim Levelup? Ich hab grad mal aus Spaß eine von den Sommer Truhen aufgemacht und den Hook für Pudge bekommen. Ich bin zufrieden!


----------



## Leandros (19. Juli 2013)

Ich mach jetzt auch mal so eine Truhe auf, mal schauen was drin ist. 

Wer Player Cards traden will, dem kann ich SB WebDevelopment ans Herz legen. Ist ziemlich praktisch.

Habe grade mal wieder mit Trax gespielt (gerandomed), ist ja echt nicht Lustig. Die macht ja gar kein Spass, ist in Pubs einfach nur dermassen OP, weil alle zu blöd sind den Ulti zu disablen.


Edit: Habe zwei Truhen aufgemacht, und zwei Mythicals. U MAD BRO? Einmal den Bow für Medusa und das Sword für Leoric.


----------



## Fexzz (19. Juli 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich mach jetzt auch mal so eine Truhe auf, mal schauen was drin ist.
> 
> Wer Player Cards traden will, dem kann ich SB WebDevelopment ans Herz legen. Ist ziemlich praktisch.
> 
> ...



Lucky you! Hab auch noch eine aufgemacht und die beiden Schwerter/Messer für Riki bekommen. Kumpel von mir hat direkt n Unusual Courier mit dem neuen Effekt bekommen -.-

Edit: Leandros, du musst mich mal neu adden, hab ausversehen deinen Main Account statt deinen Smurf bei mir gelöscht


----------



## GoldenMic (19. Juli 2013)

Shroud of the Archivist(Ungewöhnlich) für Warlock und Bracer of the Mage Slayer für Anti Mage.
Bracer of the Mage Slayer hab ich allerdings schon.

Edit: Steckt mir mal eure Steam Namen zum Adden


----------



## Leandros (19. Juli 2013)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/leandros99 Da, added mich. 

Edit: Wer auf Player Cards sammeln steht, dem kann ich wirklich die swordbeta seite ans Herz legen, bin bald meine ganzen no-names los geworden und habe dafür einige meiner lieblingspieler bekommen.


----------



## Fexzz (19. Juli 2013)

Steam Community :: Natures Profit Da bitte, mich auch ruhig adden.


----------



## Fexzz (19. Juli 2013)

Yay. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leandros (19. Juli 2013)

Du Penner


----------



## Fexzz (19. Juli 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Du Penner


 
 27 Karten fehlen mir noch insgesamt :/ Die gefärbte Krabbe werd ich wohl nicht kriegen, aber is mir auch egal, hauptsache ich hab eine. 5 oder 6 Karten hab ich noch über, di ekannst du haben wenn du willst.


----------



## Fexzz (22. Juli 2013)

TakeTV macht jetzt auch 'ne Dota 2 Sektion auf. Eventuell Homestory-Cup für Dota 2? Das wäre episch!


----------



## GoldenMic (22. Juli 2013)

Woa, epic.
Ich kanns nicht abwarten!


----------



## Leandros (22. Juli 2013)

Nett. Bin ich ja mal gespannt.


----------



## Fexzz (22. Juli 2013)

Ja, ich finds auch extrem geil. Casten wird das ganze wohl ein manchen schon bekannter WC3 Caster mit dem Namen Konrad Kleinholz. Ich persönlich kenne ihn nicht,
aber viele scheinen ihn zu mögen. Ich bin gespannt.

Edit: Habt ihr schon Mutmaßungen, was die Kompendiumsbesitzer als Immortal Item kriegen werden?


----------



## Pexii (22. Juli 2013)

Hey Leute ich zock Dota noch nicht so lange und wollte mal fragen ob einer heute Abend lust auf ein paar Ründchen hat?
Ich muss echt noch viel lernen und erklärt bekommen!


----------



## Leandros (22. Juli 2013)

Bin nicht da, sonst aber immer gerne.

@Fexzz: Ein Hut, im TI3 style den man mit jedem hero tragen kann.


----------



## Fexzz (22. Juli 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Bin nicht da, sonst aber immer gerne.
> 
> @Fexzz: Ein Hut, im TI3 style den man mit jedem hero tragen kann.



D Cyborgmatt meinte eben schon es gibt ne Kappamaske die jeder Hero tragen kann  Das wärs doch!



Pexii schrieb:


> Hey Leute ich zock Dota noch nicht so lange und wollte mal fragen ob einer heute Abend lust auf ein paar Ründchen hat?
> Ich muss echt noch viel lernen und erklärt bekommen!


 
Ich kann im MOment auch eher weniger, aber spiel am besten einfach das Tutorial und les dir Guides durch!


----------



## Pexii (22. Juli 2013)

Das Prinzip hab ich ja auch verstanden und wie was funktioniert auch, aber die Kenntniss über die Champs hab ich noch nicht!

Deswegen wäre es ja auch top mit jemandem zusammen zu spielen damit man nicht gleich frustriert leavt


----------



## GoldenMic (22. Juli 2013)

Ich hätte denke ich morgen Abend oder generell Mittwoch Zeit.
Kannst mich ja auch mal adden, da kann man schonmal quatschen:
Steam Community :: GoldenMic


----------



## Pexii (22. Juli 2013)

Jo ich add dich gleich mal und schick TS Ip direkt hinterher. Kannst ja mal joinen und wir können ne Runde spielen falls ich da bin


----------



## Fexzz (23. Juli 2013)

Blizzard ist so unendlich dämlich. Die veranstalten ernsthaft alle ihre WCS Finals (NA,EU und KR) gleichzeitig an einem WOchende. Und der Höhepunkt: AM GLEICHEN WOCHENENDE WIE THE INTERNATIONAL 3.

Wie kann man so unendlich bescheuert sein. Ob denen klar ist, dass die meisten TI 3 schauen werden? Ist denen wohl klar, dass Twitch komplett zusammenbrechen wird, während die Dota Fans alle TI3 Spiele kostenlos ingame schauen können?

Nichtmal Riot ist so dämlich, weil selbst Riot weiß was für ein gigantisches Eigentor das wäre. 

Krass wie weit Blizzard sich von der Community entfernt hat, die haben echt den Blick fürs wesentliche verloren. GG NO RE


----------



## GoldenMic (29. Juli 2013)

Hier mal wegen Playercards:

Habe aktuell übrig:
 Fly (2x)
 Ferrari_430
 NS
 BurNing
 DD
 ixmike88
 Xtinct
 FzFz
 net

 Suche:
 Invictus Gaming
 ChauN
 Faith

 TongFu:
 Sansheng
 Banana

 Organge.Neolution Esports:
 Mushi
 ky.xy

 Alliance:
 AdmiralBullog
 EGM
 S4

 Fnativ:
 H4nn1
 Trixi

 Team Liquid:
 TC
 Korok

 Natus Vincere:
 KuroKy

 Zenith:
 xy

 Team Digitas:
 sneyking
 Aui_2000
 Waytosexy

 Virtus.Pro
 KSi
 Crazy

 LDG-Gaming.int:
 God
 Brax

 Invasion MUFC:
 TFG

 mousesports:
 snydereN
 paS

 LDG Gaming:
 xia8
 Yao

 Quantic Gaming:
 7ckngmad
 Funzii
 Silent

 Rattlesnake:
 Kabu
 Lanm


----------



## Leandros (29. Juli 2013)

Hier stand Mist


----------



## Fexzz (29. Juli 2013)

So ruhig hier im Moment. Zockt keiner mehr von euch?  Hab in den letzen Tagen über 1% Winrate verloren, 8er Lose-Streak. Das Matchmaking ist seit letzter Woch
echt völlig aus dem Ruder, entweder man ownt die Gegner total hart (60-10 oder sowas) oder man wird selbst total geownt, was dazwischen gibts irgendwie nicht mehr.

Die sollen endlich mal den Kram aus HoN einführen mit einem Matchmaking Regler. Entweder kurze Wartezeiten, aber weniger gleichmäßige Matches oder längere Wartezeiten aber dafür bessere Matchups. x.x


----------



## Leandros (29. Juli 2013)

Ich bin bis gestern im Urlaub gewesen und fahre über morgen wieder in den nächsten. 

Habe gestern und heute paar games gezockt und muss sagen, ich find die matchmaking änderungen absolut hammer. Viel besser als vorher!


----------



## Fexzz (29. Juli 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich bin bis gestern im Urlaub gewesen und fahre über morgen wieder in den nächsten.
> 
> Habe gestern und heute paar games gezockt und muss sagen, ich find die matchmaking änderungen absolut hammer. Viel besser als vorher!


 
Interessant. Wie gesagt, seit dem Patch gehts bei mir total bergab. Ständig Leute dazwischen die nichtmal die Basics beherrschen (Viper solo gegen 2 Melees, dauerhaft pusht und mich
als Jungler dann flamed, dass ich nicht ganke) oder Lunas die auf Level 1 die Gleve skillen und Q bis Level 15 auslassen und so weiter.

Ich bin grad echt angepisst, jetzt kann ich ja nichtmal mehr nachgucken, wieviele Wins die Leute haben (Ich weiß, Wins sind kein Skillindikator, aber bei Leute mit 20 Wins kann man davon ausgehen, dass sie die 0 Erfahrung haben, wenns nicht grade Smurfs sind.)

Ich hoffe, Valve tweakt da noch rum.

Was habt ihr eigentlich für Immortals bekommen? Ich hab natürlich, wie wars auch anders zu erwarten, den Abaddon Mace bekommen


----------



## GoldenMic (29. Juli 2013)

Ich hab jetzt nen bisschen viel Torchlight 2 gespielt, mache aber jeden Tag auch nen paar Runden.
Meist Random Pick.


----------



## Leandros (29. Juli 2013)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Interessant. Wie gesagt, seit dem Patch gehts bei mir total bergab. Ständig Leute dazwischen die nichtmal die Basics beherrschen (Viper solo gegen 2 Melees, dauerhaft pusht und mich
> als Jungler dann flamed, dass ich nicht ganke) oder Lunas die auf Level 1 die Gleve skillen und Q bis Level 15 auslassen und so weiter.
> 
> Ich bin grad echt angepisst, jetzt kann ich ja nichtmal mehr nachgucken, wieviele Wins die Leute haben (Ich weiß, Wins sind kein Skillindikator, aber bei Leute mit 20 Wins kann man davon ausgehen, dass sie die 0 Erfahrung haben, wenns nicht grade Smurfs sind.)
> ...


 
Schön. Dann bist du jetzt in mein altes Matchmaking reingerutscht 

Ich habe den Sylla Couldron bekommen ... totaler Schwachsinn. Will den Hook.


----------



## Fexzz (29. Juli 2013)

Ich find den Cauldron immernoch schöner als den Mace. :|Der hat wenigstens nen Partikeleffekt während der Mace...nichts hat. Die Items müssen beide reworked werden...


----------



## Leandros (31. Juli 2013)

Couldron und Mace sind ja nun updated worden.


----------



## Fexzz (31. Juli 2013)

Jo, wobei ich beim Mace immernoch skeptisch bin. Die neue Animation sieht aus als hätte Valve da eben schnell paar schwarze Umrandungen drangepfuscht. Naja egal, ich spiel Abaddon eh nie.


----------



## Leandros (31. Juli 2013)

Suche ja immer noch den Hook und das Vengeful item. Den Rest spiele ich nie...


----------



## Fexzz (31. Juli 2013)

Ich hätt gern das Kunkka und VS Item..aber naja, mal gucken.


----------



## PF81 (30. August 2013)

Mal ne Frage, zock das zusammen mit nem Kollegen. Stehen noch am Anfang, gerade mal paar Schlachten gemacht. Wenn wir ne Runde gewinnen bekommen wir manchmal Loot welcher in der Schlachtzusammenfassung unten rechts angezeigt wird. Dieser bezieht sich immer auf einen Spieler der an der Schlacht teilgenommen hat. Wo findet man das Item? Im Rucksack ist nichts, im Inventar auch nicht. Oder verstehen wir das komplett falsch? Meinem Kollegen und mir werden auch immer die selben Sachen angezeigt.


----------



## Leandros (30. August 2013)

Was wurde euch den angezeigt? Es sollte im Inventar landen, solange ihr etwas bekommen habt.


----------



## PF81 (30. August 2013)

Einmal waren es Armschienen, geht man mit der Maus drauf steht halt ne Beschreibung von dem Item und ein Name von einem Spieler der mit dabei war. Wir haben das erst verstanden, dass das ein Item ist, dass wir von einem Spieler bekommen haben bzw. welches einer anhatte und wir dadurch bekommen haben. Ich meine, dass Items vergeben werden die in der Runde auch in irgendeiner Form vertreten sind durch andere Spieler. 

Oder werden da generell alle Items angezeigt die Spieler bekommen. Sprich diese Armschienen wurden in der Runde vergeben an den Spieler dessen Name dort erscheint. Kollege hat eben alleine gespielt da hat er ein rares Pferd angezeigt bekommen. Aber das lässt sich auch nirgends finden. 

Ein anderer Mitspieler meinte, man bekommt generell nur pro Levelaufstieg ein Item. Dann hätten wir keines bis dato, da wir logischerweise noch keine Level aufgestiegen sind.


----------



## Leandros (30. August 2013)

Der Spieler, dessen Name unter dem Item steht bekommt das Item auch.
Du hast immer eine Chance ein Item zu erhalten, erhälst aber wenn du eine Levelaufstieg hast 100%ig eines.


----------



## PF81 (30. August 2013)

Ah des Rätsels Lösung  Man man man...

Danke Dir! 

Dann will ich mich mal weiter auf Itemjagd begeben, vielleicht fällt ja mal was für uns ab


----------



## Leandros (9. September 2013)

Was los? So wenig los hier.


----------



## Fexzz (10. September 2013)

Ich spiel im Moment nicht. Hab ne Pause eingelegt. 0 Motivation.


----------



## Fexzz (22. Oktober 2013)

Leute was geht ab. Schon jemand paar Spiele mit dem neuen Patch gespielt? Hab mal aufm Smurf Broodmother ausgepackt..witzig witzig. Wenn man bisschen die Augen aufhält ist man ungankbar, wenn der Gegner keine Möglichkeit hat Bäume oder so zu entfernen.

Meinen LieblingsAxe hab ich auch gleihc mal paar Runden gespielt und im Oprah-Style Äxte verteilt. Herrrrlich frischer Wind. <3


Edit: Hiernochmal die Patchnotes, falls jemand irgendwie verpasst hat die zu lesen:



Spoiler



6.79 Gameplay Update

GENERAL

* Buyback prevents gaining unreliable gold (creeps, neutrals, etc) until your normal respawn time finishes
* When buying back, 25% of the remaining respawn time will be added to your next death

* Creeps now meet a bit closer to the tower in your offlane
* Ranged Heroes now get the same denied experience as melee heroes (instead of less)
* XP AoE increased from 1200 to 1300

* Non-Ancient Neutrals now split XP with all heroes in the AoE instead of just the team that killed them
* Swapped the medium pullable Neutral Camp with the small camp
* A neutral creeps camp will no longer spawn the same set of neutral creeps twice in a row
* Small reduction to the pull timing duration of the mid Radiant and mid-top Dire camp
* Satyr Mindstealer XP bounty reduced from 88 to 62
* Satyr Tormentor XP bounty reduced from 155 to 119
* Mud Golems XP bounty reduced from 119 to 88
* Mud Golems armor reduced from 4 to 2
* Dark Troll Summoner bounty XP reduced from 155 to 119
* Hellbear Smasher HP reduced from 1100 to 950
* Hellbear armor reduced from 5 to 3
* Satyr Trickster's Purge cast point improved from 0.5 to 0.2
* Fixed Neutral Envenomed Weapons debuff dispelling regen items

* Day/Night length decreased from 6 to 4 minutes
* The following heroes now have the standard 800 night vision: Drow Ranger, Mirana, Puck, Leshrac, Enchantress, Ancient Apparition, Meepo and Treant Protector

* Roshan will respawn at a random time between 8 and 11 minutes after death
* When Aegis expires unused, it heals the hero fully over 5 seconds (regen dispels on damage from players or buildings)

* Starting gold increased from 603 to 625
* Random Gold bonus reduced by 50
* Gold for ending a spree changed from 75->600 (3x->10x) to 125->1000
* Your gold income is now 1 per 0.6 seconds, up from 1 per 0.8 seconds

* Tower last hit bonus gold increased from 100-200 to 150-250
* Melee Barracks HP regen increased from 2.5 to 5
* Ranged Barracks HP regen decreased from 2.5 to 0
* Ranged Barracks HP reduced from 1500 to 1200 and armor increased from 5 to 10 (same EHP vs physical damage)

* Evasion now stacks diminishingly
* Can no longer orb-attack while attack restricted (such as Ethereal or Frostbite)
* The following abilities no longer automatically ignore backswing time by default: Rupture, Malefice, Venomous Gale, Stifling Dagger, Flamebreak, Wave of Terror, Shadow Word and Power Cogs




HEROES

Abaddon
- Base armor reduced by 1
- Myst Coil self damage increased from 50/75/100/125 to 75/100/125/150
- Aphotic Shield is now dispellable
- Borrowed Time no longer activates while Doomed

Alchemist
- Chemical Rage no longer provides 250/500/750 bonus HP
- Chemical Rage HP regen increased from 15/30/60 to 50/75/100

Ancient Apparition
- Ice Vortex cooldown reduced from 5 to 4
- Ice Blast cooldown reduced from 45 to 40
- The Chilling Touch buff is now always applied to Ancient Apparition even if he is not within the target area
- Chilling Touch cooldown reduced from 50/46/42/38 to 50/42/34/26

Axe
- Berserker's Call AoE increased from 275 to 300
- Battle Hunger duration reduced from 10/13/16/19 to 10/12/14/16
- Battle Hunger damage reduced from 15/21/27/33 to 15/20/25/30
- Battle Hunger movement speed slow/bonus increased from 8% to 10%
- Battle Hunger is now dispellable
- Counter Helix cooldown reduced from 0.55/0.5/0.45/0.4 to 0.45/0.4/0.35/0.3
- Counter Helix now hits siege units
- Culling Blade no longer goes on cooldown if it successfully kills a hero
- Culling Blade threshold reduced from 300/450/625 to 250/350/450 (Aghanim upgraded version is still 300/450/625)
- Culling Blade speed bonus increased from 25% to 40% and AoE from 600 to 900
- Culling Blade 40% speed bonus now applies to attack speed as well
- Culling Blade Aghanim allied buff duration increased from 6 to 10
- Culling Blade manacost reduced from 150/200/250 to 60/120/180

Batrider
- Base damage reduced from 48-52 to 38-42
- Vision reduced from 1400 to 1200
- Flaming Lasso cast range reduced from 175 to 100

Beastmaster
- Inner Beast AoE reduced from 1000 to 900 (standard aura AoE)
- Inner Beast attack speed rescaled from 18/26/32/40 to 15/25/35/45
- Call of the Wild now has two abilities for summoning each unit independently
- Call of the Wild manacost reduced from 25 to 15 and cast point improved from 0.5 to 0.3

Bloodseeker
- Base movement speed reduced from 305 to 300
- Thirst is now global instead of 6000 range
- Thirst bonus now stacks for each unit that is low HP
- Thirst HP threshold increased from 20/30/40/50% to 50%
- Thirst movement speed bonus reduced from 15/25/35/45% to 7/14/21/28%
- When Thirst is active, movement speed cap is removed on your hero
- Thirst no longer provides armor bonus
- Thirst provides bonus 7/14/21/28 damage
- Thirst no longer grants full hero vision around low HP targets, it only shows their model
- Thirst no longer lasts for an extra 3 seconds when the target is dead

Brewmaster
- Base agility increased from 16 to 22
- Drunken Haze affects a 200 AoE around the target
- Thunder Clap is now dispellable
- Primal Split selection order is now Earth/Storm/Fire
- Reworked Primal Split Aghanim upgrade.

No longer upgrades any stats, cd, duration, etc on Aghanim.
Instead, it now grants Thunderclap to Earth, Drunken Haze to Storm, and Drunken Brawler to Fire.
The skills granted are at the same level as Brewmaster's skills.
Cooldowns are independent of the original Brewmaster.


Bristleback
- Attack point improved from 0.4 to 0.3
- Viscous Nasal Goo is now dispellable
- Viscous Nasal Goo cast point improved from 0.4 to 0.3
- Warpath max stacks increased from 5 to 5/6/7
- Warpath stack duration increased from 10 to 14

Broodmother
- Spin Web AoE increased from 650 to 900
- Spin Web cast range increased from 600 to 1000
- Spin Web cast point nerfed from 0.2 to 0.4
- Spin Web no longer destroys trees
- Broodmother now has completely unobstructed movement when under the web (can walk over cliffs, trees, etc)
- Removed buffer time when leaving Spin Web (you now immediately lose your regen/movement/pathing/invis bonuses)

Centaur Warrunner
- Stampede slow duration increased from 1.25 seconds to 1.5

Chaos Knight
- Chaos Bolt damage and stun values are now inversely related

Chen
- Test of Faith teleport is now dispellable
- Hand of God cooldown increased from 140/130/120 to 160/140/120

Clinkz
- Searing Arrows damage increased from 20/30/40/50 to 30/40/50/60
- Searing Arrows manacost increased from 8 to 10
- Searing Arrows is no longer blocked by magic immunity

Clockwerk
- Units knocked back by Power Cogs destroy trees in 100 AoE around where they land

Crystal Maiden
- Freezing Field AS/MS AoE slow increased from -20/-30 to -30/-30
- Freezing Field Scepter AS/MS AoE slow increased from -50/-30 to -50/-50

Dark Seer
- Vacuum cooldown increased from 24 to 28

Dazzle
- Weave duration rescaled from 12/18/24 to 20
- Weave armor per second rescaled from 1 to 0.75/1/1.25 (scepter is 1/1.25/1.5)
- Poison Touch damage increased from 8/16/24/32 to 14/20/26/32 (7 seconds worth)
- Poison Touch is now dodgeable
- Poison Touch slow timings reworked

Previous Poison Touch:
=========================
Lvl 1
Slow target by 33% for 1 second

Lvl 2
Slow target by 33% for 1 second, then slow target by 66% for 1 second

Lvl 3
Slow target by 33% for 1 second, then slow target by 66% for 1 second, then stun target for 1 second

Lvl 4
Slow target by 33% for 1 second, then slow target by 66% for 1 second, then stun target for 1 second

Ministuns for 0.01 seconds at the start.

New Poison Touch:
==================
Lvl 1
Slow target by 33% for 3 seconds

Lvl 2
Slow target by 33% for 2 seconds, then slow target by 66% for 1 second

Lvl 3
Slow target by 33% for 1 second, then slow target by 66% for 1 second, then slow target by 100% for 1 second

Lvl 4
Slow target by 33% for 1 second, then slow target by 66% for 1 second, then stun target for 1 second


Ministuns for 0.01 seconds at the start.


Death Prophet
- Exorcism Spirit damage increased from 43-48 to 53-58
- Fixed max Spirits being capped at 23 instead of 27

Disruptor
- Kinetic Field AoE increased from 300 to 325
- Glimpse cooldown reduced from 60/50/40/30 to 65/50/35/20
- Static Storm AoE increased from 375 to 450
- Static Storm max damage increased from 170/220/270 to 200/250/300
- Added Aghanim's upgrade: Static Storm silences items, and lasts an extra 2 seconds

Doom
- Doom cooldown reduced from 110 to 100
- Doom now removes positive buffs on the target before applying the debuff
- Doom Aghanim AoE requirement increased from 550 to 900

This is the AoE that is considered when freezing the duration of Aghanim upgraded Doom.


Drow Ranger
- Precision Aura damage ratio increased from 16/20/24/28% to 18/24/30/36%
- Precision Aura no longer affects creeps
- Precision Aura can now be manually casted to affect creeps globally for 30 seconds (120 cd)
- Marksmanship attribute negation AoE increased from 375 to 400

Earthshaker
- Enchant Totem damage increased from 75/150/225/300% to 100/200/300/400%
- Fissure range increased by 100

Elder Titan
- Ancestral Spirit damage reduced from 120/160/200/240 to 80/120/160/200

Enigma
- Midnight Pulse dps increased from 3/4/5/6% to 4/5/6/7%
- Added Aghanim's upgrade: Adds Midnight Pulse damage to your Black Hole. This damage stacks with Midnight Pulse.

Enchantress
- Untouchable attack speed slow increased from 20/50/80/110 to 30/60/90/120

Faceless Void
- Timewalk slow rescaled from 25/30/35/40% to 20/30/40/50%
- Chronosphere AoE increased from 400 to 450

Huskar
- Agility reduced from 20 + 2.4 to 15 + 1.4
- Berserker's Blood is now disabled by Doom

Invoker
- EMP restores Invoker for 50% of the mana it drains from heroes (excluding illusions)
- Invoke Max Spells rescaled from 1/2/2/2 to 2

Io
- Tether now does a -100% MS/AS slow instead of a stun

Jakiro
- Liquid Fire is now a castable Attack Orb (same cooldown, no mana cost)

Juggernaut
- Healing Ward movement speed increased from 300 to 450
- Omnislash Scepter cooldown reduced from 110/100/90 to 70
- Omnislash no longer stops if the target is Ethereal (it still doesn't do damage)
- Fixed not being able to use items during Omnislash

Keeper of the Light
- Blinding Light now destroys trees in a 150 AoE around where the target is pushed

Kunkka
- X Marks The Spot cooldown reduced from 16 to 13
- Ghost Ship damage increased from 350/450/550 to 400/500/600

Leshrac
- Diabolic Edict cast point improved from 0.7 to 0.5
- Pulse Nova scepter damage increased from 88/133/177 to 100/150/200

Lich
- Frost Armor has half effect against ranged heroes
- Frost Armor slow now stacks with the slow from Frost Nova
- Sacrifice cooldown increased from 35/30/25/20 to 44/36/28/20
- Sacrifice mana gain increased from 15/30/45/60% to 25/40/55/70%
- Sacrifice no longer denies enemy XP
- Sacrifice now converts your own creep for XP (shared in AoE as normal creep xp bounty)

Lifestealer
- Rage cooldown increased from 17 to 19
- Open Wounds and Infest cast points increased from 0.01 to 0.2

Lina
- Attack range increased from 635 to 650

Lion
- Mana Drain duration increased from 4 to 5
- Hex cooldown increased from 15 to 30/25/20/15
- Hex duration increased from 1.75/2.5/3.25/4 to 2.5/3/3.5/4

Lone Druid
- Base movement speed increased from 315 to 325 (still 280 in True Form)
- Spirit Bear XP bounty increased from 196 to 300

Luna
- Moon Glaive can now bounce back on the same units if it already hit all other units nearby
- Moon Glaive bounce damage reduced from -30% to -35%
- Eclipse Scepter beam count limit per target removed

Lycanthrope
- Armor increased by 1 (Shapeshift total armor is still the same as before)
- Base damage increased by 5
- Howl bonus damage for non-hero units increased from 4/8/12/16 to 5/10/15/20
- Wolves magic resistance increased from 50% to 80%

Magnus
- Turn rate improved from 0.5 to 0.8

Medusa
- Mystic Snake now does Pure damage to units in Stone Form

Meepo
- Base armor reduced by 1
- Turn rate improved from 0.5 to 0.65
- Earthbind cast point improved from 0.5 to 0.3
- Divided We Stand leveling rebalanced from 6/11/16 to 4/11/18
- Removed 30% stat sharing on non-aghanim Divided We Stand

Mirana
- Leap AoE AS/MS speed bonus is granted at the cast location rather than the destination
- Leap AoE AS bonus increased from 4/8/12/16 to 8/16/24/32

Morphling
- Morph level 4 shift rate improved from 0.25 to 0.2

Naga Siren
- Rip Tide AoE reduced from 450 to 350
- Ensnare manacost increased from 75/85/95/105 to 90/100/110/120

Nature's Prophet
- Treants' XP Bounty increased from 20 to 30
- Treants' Gold Bounty increased from 12-16 to 14-20

Necrolyte
- Base armor increased by 1

Night Stalker
- Darkness causes enemy vision to be reduced by 25% (affects heroes, creeps and wards)

Nyx Assassin
- Spiked Carapace no longer stuns your hero when your summoned units proc it (the summoned units get stunned instead)
- Impale no longer has unit targeting, it is now only a point targeted spell

Ogre Magi
- Ignite duration increased from 4/5/6/7 to 5/6/7/8
- Ignite is now dodgeable
- Ignite can now multicast to cast at a random enemy unit in 1400 AoE (prioritizes ones that do not already have the debuff)
- Unrefined Fireblast cooldown reduced from 10 to 6

Omniknight
- Degen Aura AoE increased from 315 to 350
- Degen Aura stickiness increased from 0.5 seconds to 1.0

Outworld Devourer
- Base damage reduced by 3
- Items no longer trigger Essence Aura

Phantom Assassin
- Stifling Dagger shares the same crit chance/factor as Coup de Grace
- Stifling Dagger is now dodgeable
- Stifling Dagger damage rescaled from 50/100/150/200 to 60/100/140/180

Phantom Lancer
- Spirit Lance is now dodgeable

Pudge
- Can now use Blink Dagger
- If you hook a unit onto an unpathable ledge, the unit gains free pathing for 5 seconds
- Flesh Heap magic resistance reduced from 4/8/12/16% to 6/8/10/12%
- Dismember Scepter strength multiplier increased from 0.75 to 1.0

Pugna
- Decrepify damage amp on allies reduced from 40% to 25%
- Decrepify damage amp on enemies increased from 40% to 50%
- Nether Ward now requires 3 hits to kill instead of 75/150/225/300 HP (heroes hurt it for 1, others for 0.25)
- Life Drain restores mana if it tries to heal you while you are full hp when targeting heroes

Queen of Pain
- Shadow Strike manacost rescaled from 80/100/120/140 to 110

Riki
- Smoke Screen cast range increased from 425 to 550
- Riki is no longer revealed out of Permanent Invisibility when he casts spells or uses items

When he starts his attack from Blink Strike, he will be revealed


Rubick
- Telekinesis cooldown increased from 18 to 22
- Rubick can no longer steal the Aghanim upgrade of the enemy if they have Aghanim and he doesn't
- Added Aghanim's upgrade: reduces cooldown from 20/18/16 to 5, increases cast range from 1000 to 1400 and makes all stolen spells be considered to have their Aghanim's upgrade

Sand King
- Sand Storm dps increased from 20/40/60/80 to 25/50/75/100
- Epicenter attack speed slow is now same as movement speed slow (10%->30%)

Shadow Demon
- Shadow Poison AoE increased from 180 to 190

Shadow Shaman
- Mass Serpent Ward count increased from 8 to 10
- Changed Mass Serpent Ward placement structure

Silencer
- Intelligence Steal is an innate part of the hero rather than an element of Glaives of Wisdom

Skeleton King
- Base Intelligence increased by 5
- Removed Mortal Strike active
- Vampiric Aura now provides full effectiveness on ranged units
- Reincarnation slow increased from 30% to 50%
- Reincarnation slow AoE increased from 700 to 900

Skywrath Mage
- Int growth increased from 3.2 to 3.6
- Added Aghanim's upgrade: reduces Mystic Flare's cooldown from 60/40/20 to 20/10/0

Slardar
- Amplify Damage armor reduction increased from 8/14/20 to 10/15/20
- Sprint speed increased from 20/27/33/40% to 20/28/36/44%
- Sprint manacost removed (was 50)

Slark
- Shadow Dance duration reduced from 5.5 to 4
- Shadow Dance cooldown increased from 25 to 65
- Shadow Dance can no longer be revealed by Truesight

Sniper
- Take Aim attack range bonus increased from 75/150/225/300 to 80/160/240/320

Spectre
- You can now continuously use Reality on your illusions
- Reality cast point improved from 0.3 to 0

Spirit Breaker
- Base attack time nerfed from 1.7 to 1.9
- Greater Bash no longer works while doomed
- Nether Strike now uses 1.2 Cast Time instead of a 1 sec magic immune delay (can be interrupted as a result)

Sven
- Stormbolt cooldown reduced from 15 to 13
- Stormbolt is now dodgeable

Tidehunter
- Kraken Shell damage block increased from 7/14/21/28 to 9/18/27/36

Timbersaw
- Chakram manacost increased from 75/125/175 to 100/150/200

Tiny
- Craggy Exterior chance increased from 6/12/18/24% to 10/15/20/25%
- Craggy Exterior stun duration increased from 1.2 to 1.2/1.3/1.4/1.5

Treant Protector
- Leech Seed damage per pulse reduced from 30/45/60/75 to 24/36/48/60
- Leech Seed number of pulses increased from 4 to 6 (duration from 3 to 4.5)
- Living Armor cooldown rebalanced from 15 to 32/26/20/14
- Living Armor manacost increased from 25 to 50
- Nature's Guise cast point improved from 0.5 to 0.3

Troll Warlord
- Berserker's Rage movespeed bonus rebalanced from 20/20/20/30 to 10/20/30/40
- Whirling Axes (Melee) damage reduced from 125/175/225/275 to 75/125/175/225

Tusk
- Frozen Sigil now requires a constant number of hits (3/3/4/4) instead of 200/220/240/260 HP (heroes hurt it for 1, others for 0.25)

Undying
- Decay steal duration increased from 25/30/35/40 to 40

Vengeful Spirit
- Can now use Blink Dagger
- If you Netherswap a unit onto an unpathable ledge, the unit gains free pathing for 5 seconds

Venomancer
- Poison Nova no longer ignores invis/fogged units
- Venomous Gale no longer ignores invis units
- Venomous Gale damage over time rebalanced from 15/30/45/60 to 0/30/60/90
- Poison Sting duration increased from 6/8/10/12 to 6/9/12/15
- Poison Sting dps no longer dispels healing or disables dagger
- Plague Wards now have Poison Sting for 50% of the damage at the current skilled level (When both Venomancer and a Plague Ward affect a target, only the highest dps is applied)
- Plague Wards XP bounty increased from 12/12/25/25 to 20/25/30/35

Viper
- Poison Attack cooldown reduced from 4/3/0/0 to 0
- Corrosive Skin no longer works while doomed

Visage
- Base armor reduced by 1
- Base magic resistance reduced from 25% to 10%

Warlock
- Fatal Bonds now links the closest units to the initial target, instead of randomly choosing targets in its AoE
- Upheaval cast range increased from 700 to 1200
- Upheaval duration increased from 10 to 12
- Removed Chaotic Offering 100 impact damage
- Chaotic Offering Golem armor increased from 5/7/10 to 6/9/12
- Chaotic Offering manacost increased from 200/250/300 to 200/300/400

Weaver
- Base attack time nerfed from 1.7 to 1.8

Windrunner
- Focus Fire remains sticky on the target you cast it on

This means that you can change targets and when you return to the original target, your attack speed bonus will resume.


Witch Doctor
- Death Ward cast range increased from 400 to 600
- Voodoo Restoration AoE increased from 350 to 500
- Voodoo Restoration manacost over time reduced from 8/14/20/26 to 8/12/16/20 (50% of the heal amount)
- Paralyzing Casks now lasts 5 seconds on illusions (same as creep duration)




ITEMS

Animal Courier
- Movement speed increased from 300 to 350
- HP increased from 45 to 75

Arcane Boots
- Movement speed bonus reduced from 60 to 55

Armlet of Mordiggian
- Unholy Strength STR gain is provided over 0.7 seconds
- Unholy Strength has no toggle on or off cooldown

Black King Bar
- Recipe cost increased from 1300 to 1375

Blink Dagger
- Damage disable no longer ignores self damage

This means stuff like Rot will trigger it, but HP loss like Soul Ring will not


Bloodstone
- Now gives the +10 damage from its components

Boots of Travel
- Now prioritizes nearby structures first within 325 AoE from targeting position (when ground targeted)

Bottle
- Gold cost increased from 600 to 650

Clarity Potion
- Is no longer shareable (but can still be used on a target ally)

Dust of Appearance
- Slow increased from 10 to 15%

Eul's Scepter of Divinity
- Cyclone cooldown reduced from 30 to 25
- Movement speed bonus increased from 35 to 40

Eye of Skadi
- Eye of Skadi MS/AS slow increased from 30/20 to 35/35

Flying Courier
- Cannot be purchased until 3 minutes after creeps spawn

Gem of True Sight
- Gold cost increased from 850 to 900

Hand of Midas
- Transmute no longer works against Necronomicon units

Healing Salve
- Gold cost increased from 100 to 115
- Is no longer shareable (but can still be used on a target ally)

Helm of the Dominator
- Dominate can no longer control Necronomicon units

Hyperstone
- Gold cost reduced from 2100 to 2000

Linken's Sphere
- Linken's Sphere can now be cast on an allied hero to transfer the buff

When on cooldown it does not work on you. Goes into cooldown when cast and once the buff is used up.
If the cooldown ends and the buff has not been used up, the buff ends and does not trigger another cooldown.
700 cast range


Maelstrom
- Chain Lightning AoE increased from 500 to 900

Mjollnir
- Static Charge radius around attacker increased from 300 to 450
- Static Charge hit count increased from 3 to 5
- Chain Lightning AoE increased from 500 to 900

Necronomicon
- Summoned units duration increased from 35 to 40

Observer Ward
- Duration increased from 6 to 7 minutes
- Killing Observer Wards now grants a 50 gold bounty

Phase Boots
- Movement speed bonus reduced from 55 to 50

Pipe of Insight
- Barrier AoE increased from 500 to 900

Power Treads
- Movement speed bonus reduced from 55 to 50

Radiance
- Burn Damage AoE increased from 650 to 700

Refresher Orb
- Now gives the +10 attack speed from its components

Rod of Atos
- Cripple cooldown reduced from 16 to 12

Sange and Yasha
- Movement speed bonus increased from 12 to 16%

Sentry Ward
- Duration increased from 3 to 4 minutes
- No longer gives permanent vision around it
- Gives ground vision in a 150 area around it for 12 seconds when placed

Shadow Amulet
- Fade delay reduced from 2.4 to 1.8

Shadow Blade
- Shadow Walk cooldown increased from 18 to 28

Smoke Of Deceit
- Smoked units are now always hidden until the buff is removed (rather than being hidden only from minimap and partially from world)

Tango
- Charges increased from 3 to 4
- Gold cost increased from 90 to 125
- Is no longer shareable
- Tango can be targeted on an allied hero to create a 1 charge non-stacking tango item in their inventory. If the inventory is full, the item will be placed on the ground. This item has a 60s cooldown.

Tranquil Boots
- Reworked Tranquil Boots

Previous Tranquil Boots
=========================
Active Boots:
+ 75 Movement speed
+ 3 Armor
+ 3 HP Regeneration
Ability: Heal - Restores 250 HP over 20 seconds while out of combat. 60s cooldown. 25 mana cost.

Broken Boots:
+ 25 Movement speed
Restores when the last 10 seconds don't have 3 instances of damage.

Can be disassembled


New Tranquil Boots
=========================
Active Boots:
+ 85 Movement speed
+ 4 Armor
+ 10 HP Regeneration

Broken Boots:
+ 60 Movement speed
+ 4 Armor
Restores when you haven't attacked or been attacked in the last 13 seconds.

Cannot be disassembled


Urn of Shadows
- Soul Release cooldown reduced from 10 to 7

Vanguard
- Damage Block chance increased from 70 to 80%

Veil of Discord
- Now uses Null Talisman instead of Robe of the Magi (from +12 int to +6 int, +3 str, +3 agi, +3 dmg)
- Magic weakness duration increased from 20 to 25 seconds



* Broodmother and Slark are temporarily disabled from CM, they will be added back shortly.


----------



## Lt.Muuh (27. Oktober 2013)

Naja vll ist die Broodmother auf deinem Smurf ungankbar, aber einfach ne Smoke und nen Dust eingepackt und schon kann sie einpacken


----------



## Fexzz (28. Oktober 2013)

Lt.Muuh schrieb:


> Naja vll ist die Broodmother auf deinem Smurf ungankbar, aber einfach ne Smoke und nen Dust eingepackt und schon kann sie einpacken


 
Nö, wenn man selbst bisschen gewardet hat keine Chance. Da muss schon 2-3 Mann gank kommen mit Stunlock sonst komm ichin den meisten Fällen weg.


Wie gefällt dir der neue Patch denn sonst so?


----------



## Flux- (30. Oktober 2013)

Also ich muss sagen, ich finde ihn gelungen, man merkt schon das Icefrog sich da so seine Gedanken macht. Bloodseeker ist nicht so krass wie ich nach den Patchnotes gedacht hatte, finde den Dmg Buff fast stärker als das er kein Speedlimit mehr hat, war bisher selten über 600. Korbel Lich und Brood sind n bisschen zu stark meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Fexzz (30. Oktober 2013)

Oh Gott, Bloodseeker. Hör mir auf. Sehs genauso, die Geschwindigkeit ist kein Thema aber die +28 Schaden für jeden Gegner unter 50% HP das ist viel zu krass. Sein Laning ist so stark nun.

Brood find ich immer noch zu schwach. Allerdings macht sie nun irre viel Spaß. Leider ist sie zu einfach zu kontern mit nem guten Anti-Pusher.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (15. November 2013)

Wer hat schon den neuen Patch gespielt?
Ich finde wirklich, die sollten man langsam terrorbalde und techies rausbringen


----------



## dn1987p (18. November 2013)

Find den Patch echt weitestgehend gelungen (nachdem ich ihn jetzt einige Zeit gespielt hab). Dass Doom endlich Abaddon counternt, oder dass Jakiros Liquid Fire endlich castable ist... Endlich sind einige Heroes einfach viel wertvoller, die Venomancer Wards sind z.B. jetzt echt fies.
Langsam hab ich mich auch endlich dran gewöhnt, dass die das Small und das Medium Pull Camp getauscht haben, am Anfang hat mich das sehr irritiert. 
Alles in Allem aber ein gelungener Patch.

Was sagt ihr eigentlich zu den neuen Heroes (Earth und Ember Spirit)? Ich hab da mit Earth Spirit echt noch meine probleme, kann noch nicht in jeder Situation abschätzen, wann ich welchen Skill am besten einsetze. Ember Spirit klappt schon ganz gut, der macht auch echt spaß. Kann am Anfang echt brutal ganken.

Ansonsten: Ich bin gern bereit Neulinge gelegentlich zu Coachen, fall Interesse besteht. Bin jetzt kein Profi, aber den ein oder anderen Tipp hab ich mit Sicherheit. Könnt euch ja einfach melden (PN).


----------



## SnugglezNRW (21. November 2013)

> Was sagt ihr eigentlich zu den neuen Heroes (Earth und Ember Spirit)? Ich hab da mit Earth Spirit echt noch meine probleme, kann noch nicht in jeder Situation abschätzen, wann ich welchen Skill am besten einsetze. Ember Spirit klappt schon ganz gut, der macht auch echt spaß. Kann am Anfang echt brutal ganken.



beides keine Helden für Anfänger

Finde sie dennoch ein wenig zu stark. Ember macht vorallem im early game viel zu viel schaden, und kann im lategame nur schwer gekillt werden. 
Earth Spirit kann übelst gut ganken und kämpfe initieren.

Frage mich nur wann endlich die Techies den Weg zurück ins Spiel finden 


Ansonsten gefällt mir der Patch recht gut. Viele kleine Änderungen die alle durchaus Sinn ergeben. 
Leider wurde am verkorksten Matchmaking-System nicht wirklich dran gearbeitet. Bekomm immer noch ein Kotzkrampf wenn ich sehe mit welchen Leuten ich oftmals zusammenspielen muss. Habe aktuell ca. 2000 Wins und bekomme Leute mit unter 100 spielen. Kanns irgendwie nicht sein


----------



## Fexzz (22. November 2013)

Dazu gabs mal nen Post im Dev-Forum. Da haben die gesagt, dass es irgendwie durchschnittlich 75-125 Spiele braucht, bis die Leute vernünftig eigeordnet sind im Matchmaking.

Die sollen einfach mal ein sichtbaraes Rating einbauen. Wie bei Starcraft zb. Einfach über Punkte. Oder wie bei League of LEgends...einfach nur seine unaussagenden Wins zu haben ist dämlich :/


----------



## SnugglezNRW (22. November 2013)

ich hab nahezu alle "MOBAs" durch getestet. Vom reinen Gameplay her gefällt mir Dota2 am besten. Es spielt sich einfach flüssig.
Heroes of Newerth hat aber meiner Meinung nach das beste MM-System gehabt. Die Spieler haben ein Ranking erhalten. Man hat direkt gesehen wieviele Punkte jeder Spieler hatte. Auch gab es hier eine vernüftige Option um ein Match aufzugeben. Das stört mich bei Dota noch mit am meisten...
Eine zu 100% verlorene Schlacht kann nicht aufgegeben werden,... nein! man muss dann warten bis die 2 Kacknoobcarrypicker aus dem Gegnerteam ihre 6 Items zusammen haben um dann anzugreifen und alles zu vernichten. Geht mir bis heute nicht in den Schädel was man an 60minuten farmen so toll finded nur um irgentwann so stark zu sein das niemand mehr etwas dagegen tun kann, obwohl das spiel schon lange zu ende ist.


----------



## Leandros (22. November 2013)

DotA ist kein MOBA.


----------



## SiQ (22. November 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> DotA ist kein MOBA.



Sondern?


----------



## Leandros (22. November 2013)

Ein ARTS.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (23. November 2013)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> ich hab nahezu alle "MOBAs" durch getestet. Vom reinen Gameplay her gefällt mir Dota2 am besten. Es spielt sich einfach flüssig.
> Heroes of Newerth hat aber meiner Meinung nach das beste MM-System gehabt. Die Spieler haben ein Ranking erhalten. Man hat direkt gesehen wieviele Punkte jeder Spieler hatte. Auch gab es hier eine vernüftige Option um ein Match aufzugeben. Das stört mich bei Dota noch mit am meisten...
> Eine zu 100% verlorene Schlacht kann nicht aufgegeben werden,... nein! man muss dann warten bis die 2 Kacknoobcarrypicker aus dem Gegnerteam ihre 6 Items zusammen haben um dann anzugreifen und alles zu vernichten. Geht mir bis heute nicht in den Schädel was man an 60minuten farmen so toll finded nur um irgentwann so stark zu sein das niemand mehr etwas dagegen tun kann, obwohl das spiel schon lange zu ende ist.


 
Schon oft erlebt, dass das gegnerische Team gerade wegen diesen 2 "Kacknoobcarrypicker", welche überdimensioniert gefarmt haben (obwohl praktisch schon gewonnen), verloren hat.


----------



## Fexzz (24. November 2013)

Naja, das Ratingsystem in HoN ist auch nicht so toll wie ich finde. Hab das Spiel 'ne Weile gespielt und da gabs dann die ganze Zeit "LOL NOOB ONLY XXXX MMR FAGGOT ****" Flames. Aber das gibts vermutlich überall. :/

Ich bin bisschen angepisst, dass Blizzard jetzt wieder Stress schiebt wegen Copyright. Windrunner zu Windranger...Necrolyte zu Necrophus, Pudge Model Rework wegen zu großer Ähnlichkeit zum Butcher...

Was kommt als nächstes? Heroes of the Storm wird eh floppen bzw. keine competitive Szene bekommen  (sollte es zumindest nicht...Casualgameplay ^10)

Allerdings gefällt mir das neue Model von Venomancer extrem gut, da haben sie wirklich was extrem gutes hinbekommen.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (26. November 2013)

also das Heroes of the Storm floppen wird sehe ich etwas anderes.

ich hoffe sogar das Blizzard es wirklich kapiert hat wie man ein solches Spiel gestallten muss!
Wenn man sich beispielsweise das Matchmaking System von Starcraft 2 anschaut, und dabei überlegt wie ausgereift dieses ist, habe ich GROßE Hoffnungen das Heroes of the Storm ein Erfolg wird!

Die Beta Family and Friends Videos sahen jedenfalls schonmal sehr n1 aus, auch wenn die Grafikengine eher zu einem Warcraft 4 gepasst hätte (welches leider nicht geplant ist  )


----------



## Fexzz (26. November 2013)

Ich kann das Spiel einfach nicht ernst nehmen. Ich spiel Dota 2 grade wegen der komplexen Mechaniken sehr gerne und da bietet Heroes of the Storm einfach nichts für mich.

Kein Gold? Keine Items? Nur Levels und paar Objectives? Weiß nicht, vielleicht wirds populär, aber Dota wird es kaum Spieler entlocken können, LoL vielleicht aber selbst das bezweifle ich stark.

Und wenn Blizzard das Spiel mit der selben Mentalität führt wie SC2 dann wird das ganze sowieso nichts.


----------



## Fexzz (12. Dezember 2013)

Neues Update ab heute online: Wraith Knight. Skeleton King wurde vermutlich aufgrund von möglichen Copyright-Claims seitens Blizzard zum Wratih King umgearbeitet. Außerdem gibt es nun ein RANKED-Matchmaking(!!), Legion Commander ist released worden und diverse andere Dinge. Mehr hier: Dota 2 - Wraith-Night


----------



## Lt.Muuh (12. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab gedacht, das er jetzt nur im Event Wraith King heisst.
siehe hier. Dota 2 - Wraith-Night
Ich kann mich aber auch täuschen


----------



## Fexzz (15. Dezember 2013)

Nope, er wurd complete Reworked und heißt nun Wraith King, hat 'ne neue Lore verpasst bekommen und und und.


----------



## ЯoCaT (16. Dezember 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ein ARTS.


 dota ist ja eigentlich das gerne


----------



## Fexzz (17. Dezember 2013)

ЯoCaT;5969168 schrieb:
			
		

> dota ist ja eigentlich das gerne


 
Eigentlich nicht, das Genre gabs schon lange vor Dota, hieß damals AoS aka Aeon of Strife. (Nur waren es da noch 3 Teams/Bases, aber von dieser Map ist Dota halt inspiriert). Das offizielle Genre is Action Real-Time-Strategy. Aber mittlerweile sagt jeder "Moba" weil Riot ja jegliche Assoziation mit Dota verhindern wollte. 

Edit: Manche bezeichnen das Genre auch als "Aeon of Strife Styled Fortress Assault Game Going On Two Sides" aka Assfaggots.  Meistens wird das aber nur bei Diskussionen um Moba, RTs, ARTS etc aufgebracht um zu verdeutlichen wie lächerlich die ganze Diskussion doch ist.


----------



## ЯoCaT (25. Dezember 2013)

Hahhahha assfaggots


----------



## Jogi86 (30. Dezember 2013)

Wenn wer bock hat ne Runde zu spielen einfach ne Pm
Spiels seit ca 2 monaten, richtig gut bin ich aber nur mit Sniper ^^ 
Vl will ja jemand ne lustige 5er Partie zusammenmurxen?!

gruß Jogi


----------



## silent-hunter000 (30. Dezember 2013)

Bin vor ein paar Tagen auch auf Dota 2 gestoßen auch wenn ich seit der Beta einen invite habe.
Kann mir einer von euch einen Helden empfehlen bei dem die Basics reichen?

Spiele bisher imer Gyro... aber sobald ich alleine ohne Kumpel unterwegs bin, bin ich bei pvp gegen die anderen total unterlegen.

Außerdem wollte ich noch fragen was sich diese Items bringen die man nach den Spielen... erhält?


----------



## GoldenMic (30. Dezember 2013)

Für Anfangshelden gibt es einen speziellen "Modus" in dem man nur aus einen Pool aus einfacheren Helden auswählen kann.
Dazu gehst du auf "Party suchen" und stellst unten bei "Spielmodi" auf nur "Limited Heroes" um.

Die Items findet man unter Shop->Arsenal wieder.
Es sind aber nur Ausrüstungsgegenstände, sie haben keinen Effekt auf das Spiel selbst außer Aussehen.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (30. Dezember 2013)

Danke.
Werde mir das ganze mal ansehen.


----------



## GoldenMic (30. Dezember 2013)

Kannst mich auch gern auf Steam adden, da kann man mal quatschen.
Findest mich als GoldenMic.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (30. Dezember 2013)

Mal schauen wie es bei mir in den nächsten Tagen mit der Zeit aussieht.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (6. Januar 2014)

tu dir selbst den gefallen und spiele keinen carry wenn du nicht selbst überzeugt bist das du das spiel grundlegend beherrschst.
Such dir einen schönen Supporthero, beispielsweise Lich, Crystal Maiden, Venomancer oder auch Warlock. Die 4 genannten sind von allen Supportern recht einfach gestrickt. Sorge dafür das du den Carry auf deiner Lane so gut es geht unterstützt. 
D.h. harras die Gegnerhelden, Blocke eigene Creeps (auf Easylane kannst du aus dem Wald pullen und dadurch die eigenen Creeps auf der Lane in den Wald schicken) und sorge vorallem für Übersicht auf der Map (Stichwort Wards kaufen).
Keiner wird erwarten das du als Supporter großartig kills machst. 
Als Carry hast du viel mehr Verantwortung. Ist der Carry schlecht, ist das Spiel zu 95% schon im Vorfeld verloren.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (18. Januar 2014)

Soooo DotA Probleme mit 2 Kumpels gelöst ( Zeus Riki Und Bloodseeker sind aber auch ne verdammt gute Combo).

Jetzt kommt die Zeit wo ich mich über die anderen Noobs aufrege. Wir sind zu dritt(!) oft um einiges besser als zu 5. mit 2 Fremden.

Vor kurzem erst 3vs5  (2 bobos haben gleich am Anfang geleavt)  
Wir alle über 20 Kills (kaum Tode) und ich mit Zeus 29 Assists noch dazu...


----------



## SnugglezNRW (28. Januar 2014)

> Soooo DotA Probleme mit 2 Kumpels gelöst ( Zeus Riki Und Bloodseeker sind aber auch ne verdammt gute Combo).
> 
> Jetzt kommt die Zeit wo ich mich über die anderen Noobs aufrege. Wir sind zu dritt(!) oft um einiges besser als zu 5. mit 2 Fremden.
> 
> ...



ich glaube du hast das Spielprinzip noch nicht ganz verstanden.

Die Combo ist auch mehr als nur schwach. Kein einziger Stun, keine Syngerien, kaum Range und viel zu einfach zu kontern. Alles 3 keine wirklich Teamorientierten Helden und alle nur auf Kills aus. Riki gehört zu den sinnlosesten Carrys überhaupt. 

Ich kann dir als Tipp nur Raten dir mal ein paar Pro Videos anzuschauen. Beispielsweise Turnierfights von NaVi und Co.
Da würde nie einer auf die Idee kommen Riki zu picken.

Wenn ihr doch alle so ultra viele Kills habt und trotzdem die spiele verliert würde ich das Gameplay von euch mal überdenken.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (28. Januar 2014)

Ich denke schon, dass das ziemlich gut funktioniert. Durch Bloodseeker sieht Zeus jeden unter 50%hp und kann sein ulti reinhauen.
Das ganze mit refresher orb und ein drow oder snipe ist sogar mit vollen hp tot.

Dazu noch ein Riki der komplett auf speed getrimmt ist, wo auftauch, die hp runterhaut und weg ist bevor der Kerl daneben was machen kann.
Dann zeus ulti und wieder nen Kill.(für viele unvorstellbar, da man dann ja als riki keinen kill gemacht hat)

Außerdem braucht keiner wirklich nen stunn (aples raus, dann refresher => sofort fast komplett leer) und das Giftteil von Bloodseeker bewirkt eh ähnliches.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (28. Januar 2014)

1. Zeus ulti trifft auch ohne bloodseekers sicht. 
2. Riki wird durch ein Gem oder der gleichen KOMPLETT aus dem spiel genommen

Gegen neulinge mag das alles noch funktionieren weil da eh jeder nur auf DMG schaut und sich keiner Gedanken macht was eigentlich in dem match abgeht. Sobald du aber gegen Leute spielst die verstehen was zu tun ist siehst du damit kein Land!

Es gibt soviel bessere und effektivere Combos. Ein gut gesetztes Blackhole von Enigma kann beispielsweise ganze Spiele allein entscheiden.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (28. Januar 2014)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> 1. Zeus ulti trifft auch ohne bloodseekers sicht.
> 2. Riki wird durch ein Gem oder der gleichen KOMPLETT aus dem spiel genommen
> 
> Gegen neulinge mag das alles noch funktionieren weil da eh jeder nur auf DMG schaut und sich keiner Gedanken macht was eigentlich in dem match abgeht. Sobald du aber gegen Leute spielst die verstehen was zu tun ist siehst du damit kein Land!
> ...



Ja aber woher weiß Zeus ohne Bloodseeker ob wer low hp ist?

(natürlich würde sich das Problem auch dadurch lösen, zu 5. Zu spielen, das ist aber im moment bei uns keine Option.)


----------



## SnugglezNRW (29. Januar 2014)

> Ja aber woher weiß Zeus ohne Bloodseeker ob wer low hp ist?



mindestens 50% der Zeit schaut man auf die minimap.
man sieht so ob jemand seine lane verlässt, ob es zu kämpfen kommt und ob sein Team irgendwo Hilfe benötigt.

Überleg mal so...
Ein gegnerischer Held hat ja nicht einfach so unter 50%. Er wird sich mit Helden angelegt haben und zieht sich zurück.
Warum zündest du nicht das Ulti während er gegen die Helden gekämpft hat? Dadurch würde er im Kampf gegen dein Team sterben und deine Teammitglieder die in der nähe zum Gegner stehen würden Assistgold und exp erhalten.

zudem sind zeus und bloodseeker 2 potentielle Helden die zum start hin die middle lane einnehmen sollten, da beide schneller lvl 6 erreichen sollten.
dadurch steht ihr euch schon direkt im weg.
´

Auch wenn Bloodseeker vor 2-3 Patches stark gebufft wurde unterliegt er im lategame anderen carrys in Sachen schadensoutput weit hinterher.

Ich kann dir halt nur den Rat geben euch nicht auf die 3 Helden zu beschränken.
Es ist immer sinnvoller zu schauen was der gegener hat und wie man dies am besten countern kann.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (29. Januar 2014)

In den letzten Tagen sind wir eh stark variabel geworden.

Spiele jetzt oft als Lane Supporter / late carrie killer mit legion commander bzw nur als lane supporter mit death prophet.


----------



## der-sack88 (26. Februar 2014)

ESL One Frankfurt 2014

Was für ein Brett... als Frankfurter und Dota2-Spieler bin ich da verpflichtet, hinzugehen. Alliance, Navi, DK usw. mal live sehen.
Es wäre ein absoluter Traum, die 35000 voll zu bekommen, wäre ein riesen Push für Dota2 im speziellen und E-Sport im allgemeinen.
Hoffentlich gehts so weiter und es etablieren sich neben TI noch weitere Events in der Größe. Dass TI nicht nur Vorteile hat, ist ja allgemein bekannt, wenn es da alle 1-2 Monate was in die Richtung ESL One gäbe wäre das echt stark.


----------



## Fexzz (3. März 2014)

Ich hätte auch wohl Lust, würde dann aus Niedersachsen anreisen. Muss mal sehen, ein ganzes Wochenende wollte ich eignetlich nicht da bleiben, aber für einen Tag anreisen und dann Nachts wieder mitm Zug nach Hause?

Ich weiß nicht. Aber alter, der Screen da. Was waren das? 300 oder 400 Inch?


----------



## Bufulol (4. März 2014)

silent-hunter000 schrieb:


> Ja aber woher weiß Zeus ohne Bloodseeker ob wer low hp ist?


 
In Dota ist es Pflicht Map Awareness zu haben wenn man Globale Heros wie Zeus Natures Prophet Spectre Mirana Ancient Apparation Invoker Clockwerk und wie sie nicht alle heißen...gibt wenn ich mich nicht täusche so an die 30 Heros mit Globalen abilities....



der-sack88 schrieb:


> ESL One Frankfurt 2014
> 
> Was für ein Brett... als Frankfurter und Dota2-Spieler bin ich da verpflichtet, hinzugehen. Alliance, Navi, DK usw. mal live sehen.
> Es wäre ein absoluter Traum, die 35000 voll zu bekommen, wäre ein riesen Push für Dota2 im speziellen und E-Sport im allgemeinen.
> Hoffentlich gehts so weiter und es etablieren sich neben TI noch weitere Events in der Größe. Dass TI nicht nur Vorteile hat, ist ja allgemein bekannt, wenn es da alle 1-2 Monate was in die Richtung ESL One gäbe wäre das echt stark.


 
Selbst wenn es nur 5000 Leute wären würde das schon die doppelte Menge an Vor Ort Viewern sein die bei TI3 anwesend war. Da haben nur 2500 Leute in die Halle gepasst...und war voll. Und nachdem die erste Wave in sehr kurzer Zeit komplett ausverkauft war läuft es wohl so oder so darauf hinaus das es ein erfolg wird. Ich werd selbst mit 3 Freunden aus München hinfahren. PremiumTicket NP!


----------



## Fexzz (7. März 2014)

Ich werd denk ich morgen auch zwei Tages-Tickets für mich und ne Freundin abgreifen. Oh dat wird supi! Hoffentlich wirds ne coole Crowd damit da richtig Party wird


----------



## dn1987p (13. März 2014)

Bloodseeker, Riki und Zeus ist doch keine Combo. Ich finde sowieso, dass Bloodseeker außerhalb von Pubs ein recht nutzloser Hero ist. Mit einem designierten "Jungler" (Naix z.B.) im gegnerischen Team kann er eventuell seinen Farm im Jungle ordentlich behindern, aber sonst passt er auch einfach nicht in die aktuelle Spielweise vieler Teams. Als Offlaner ist er schwach und bekommt kaum Farm/XP, er ist absolut nicht in der Lage einen frühen Push zu delayen. Und seine Ulti wird durch eine einfache TP Scroll auch ziemlich hart gecountert. Auf der Safelane bringt er ebenfalls nicht viel, da er im Lategame keine große Rolle mehr spielt (es gibt genug Helden, die ihn mit gleichem Farm in Grund und Boden stampfen).

Eine sehr lustige Combo ist Zeus und Nature's Prophet (beide mit Aghs Refresher), da bleibt von gegnerischen Supports nicht viel übrig. Ansonsten richtet sich die Qualität eine Combo immer nach der Strategie. Es gibt auch Teams, die sich gar nicht für das töten der gegnerischen Helden interessieren. Da wird dann einfach ein frühes Mek gefarmt und anschließend gepusht. Am Ende gewinnt schließlich der, der das Ancient zerstört (Mit genug Leuten könnte ihr mal mit einem Team aus Nature's Prophet, Pugna, Death Prophet, Enigma, Enchantress, Leshrac, Venomancer, Jakiro, Rhasta, Lycan, ... spielen und versuchen, das Spiel so schnell wie möglich zu beenden. Schon lustig, wie sich die Gegner darüber aufregen )


----------



## Zybba (18. Juli 2014)

Gerade auf Steam gesehen:

ESPN3 überträgt International

Sehr gut.


----------



## Fexzz (22. Juli 2014)

Sehr, sehr, SEHR enttäuschendes Finalspiel imo. Da wünsch ich mir doch sogar das Rat-Dota von Alliance aus dem TI3 zurück, da waren die Spiele wenigstens nicht nach 15-20 Minuten zuende. Gratulation an den Gewinner, auch wenn ich persönlich andere Favoriten hatte.

Ein positiver Lichtblick des Tuniers: Es wurden im Laufe des International 4 bis auf 6 oder 7 Heroes alle Helden mindestens 1x gepickt, was viel über das Balancing und META-Game aussagt. Props an Valve und Icefrog


----------



## Zybba (22. Juli 2014)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Sehr, sehr, SEHR enttäuschendes Finalspiel imo. Da wünsch ich mir doch sogar das Rat-Dota von Alliance aus dem TI3 zurück, da waren die Spiele wenigstens nicht nach 15-20 Minuten zuende. Gratulation an den Gewinner, auch wenn ich persönlich andere Favoriten hatte.[...]


 
Ja, das war leider echt etwas langweilig. Andererseits muss mag ich frühe Aufgaben, wenn man zerpflückt wird.
Nicht gerade kämpferisch, aber realistisch.

Auf jeden Fall krass, dass die chinesischen Teams so sehr dominiert haben.
Außerdem, dass dennoch alle Teams gut gespielt haben.
So können sich die westlichen nicht so sicher fühlen.

Für mich war LGD der Underdog. Ich war sehr überrascht, als die iG rausgehauen haben.




Fexzz schrieb:


> [...]Ein positiver  Lichtblick des Tuniers: Es wurden im Laufe des International 4 bis auf 6  oder 7 Heroes alle Helden mindestens 1x gepickt, was viel über das  Balancing und META-Game aussagt. Props an Valve und Icefrog



Das stimmt.
Mein Favorit war in der Hinsicht Team DK. In einer Statistik hatten sie in 4 Spielen 20 verschiedene Helden gepickt.


----------



## Fexzz (22. Juli 2014)

Überraschend war das International 4 defintiv, hab die Qualifiers und alles nicht wirklich verfolgt (nur das Mainevent) und hatte echt gedacht, dass ein Fehler vorliegen würde, als ich gesehen hab dass Alliance schon in den Qualifiers geflogen ist. 

Dass Na'vi von Cloud 9 gekickt wurde, fand ich auch recht überaschend, auch wenn ich es mir schon gewünscht hatte, da ich die Spieler in C9 einfach super symphatisch finde.  
Bin gespannt, ob bei Na'vi nun Rosterwechsel vorgenommen werden. XBOCT war in allen Spielen die größte Schwäche, Dendi war okay, aber auch nicht auf seinem Höhepunkt imo. Kuroky und Funn1k hingegen 
haben wie immer echt ziemlich genial gespielt.

Meine Hoffnung liegt nun auf den europäischen und amerikanischen Teams, dass die sich vielleicht mal ein bisschen zusammenreißen und mehr trainieren. Die Chinesen sind zwar echt krasse Spieler, aber wie jemand auf Reddit schon so schön sagte: Im Finale fehlte irgendwie die Passion für das Game. Die Chinesen sahen aus wie gut programmierte Dota-Roboter, ohne jegliche Emotion.


----------



## Zybba (22. Juli 2014)

Meiner Meinung nach wars gut, dass Alliance früh raus war. Ich hatte keine Lust auf Full Rat Doto.
Wobei, rückblickend wäre es vllt. besser gewesen! 

Ich glaube nicht, dass Navi am Roster was ändert. Xwurst war doch schon immer der, der am ehesten negativ aufgefallen ist.
Dafür baut sich ja über Jahre innerhalb des Teams ne Konsistenz auf.

Simmt schon, emotional sind die nicht gerade...
Ein Notail oder so im Finale wäre sicher mehr abgegangen. ^^
Die Identifikation ist halt nicht so sehr da für den Westen. Auch die übersetzten Interviews bringen nicht soviel rüber.

Mit dem Training haste auf jeden Fall Recht.
Bis auf EG haben die ja alle keinen wirklichen Widerstand gezeigt.


----------



## Fexzz (22. Juli 2014)

Jo, EG war echt super, auch wenn ich beim Universe-Faceless Void echt facepalmend vorm Fernseher saß.


----------



## Zybba (22. Juli 2014)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Jo, EG war echt super, auch wenn ich beim Universe-Faceless Void echt facepalmend vorm Fernseher saß.


 
Warum?
Der spielt den doch echt gut. Meiner Meinung nach insgesamt der beste Offlane Void bisher.
Oder hab ich ne Schlüsselszene vergessen?


----------



## Fexzz (22. Juli 2014)

Weiß nicht, der hatte da so n paar fragwürdige Chronospheres


----------



## Zybba (22. Juli 2014)

Hm...
Hab ich wohl schon verdrängt.
Hab nur gute mit 2-3 Mann drin in Erinnerung.
Wobei dann nicht genug Followup da war, mein ich...


----------



## Fexzz (22. Juli 2014)

Wieso ist der Thread hier eigentlich so dermaßen tot? Sind in Deutschland echt alle League of Legends verfallen? Ich hatte zwar nun auch ne längere Dota Pause, plan aber wieder anzufangen aktiv zu spielen. Nur fehlt mir grad für Solo-Q im Moment die Motivation...Russians everywhere. Also wenn wer mal noch nen Platz über hat, addet mich ruhig bei Steam: Fexzz (accountname: razorblade23kk)


----------



## Zybba (22. Juli 2014)

Hat mich auch schon ein wenig gewundert, dass hier nix los ist.
Ich würd dich ja adden, zocke aber selber nur SoloQ.

Ab und an zocke ich auch mal mit Kollegen, ist mir aber meist zu stressig.
Kein Genre weckt so schnell das böse Blut wie ARTS/MOBA. ^^


----------



## Fexzz (22. Juli 2014)

Zybba schrieb:


> Hat mich auch schon ein wenig gewundert, dass hier nix los ist.
> Ich würd dich ja adden, zocke aber selber nur SoloQ.
> 
> Ab und an zocke ich auch mal mit Kollegen, ist mir aber meist zu stressig.
> Kein Genre weckt so schnell das böse Blut wie ARTS/MOBA. ^^


 
Ja, das kenn ich.  Bin aber eigentlich recht ruhig, rege mich zwar über dumme Fehler von mir selbst auf, flame aber nicht wirklich Teammates. 
Also wenn du mal Bock hast, ruhig adden. (Bin 22, also kein Kiddie, falls dich das beruhigt! ^^) Bin halt wie gesagt grad wieder dabei mich langsam einzuspielen, hatte halt gute 6 Monate Pause nun.


----------



## Buxxdehude (22. Juli 2014)

Buxxdehude, könnt mich auch gern adden. 


Bin aber erst Level 94.


----------



## Zybba (22. Juli 2014)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Ja, das kenn ich.  Bin aber eigentlich recht  ruhig, rege mich zwar über dumme Fehler von mir selbst auf, flame aber  nicht wirklich Teammates.
> Also wenn du mal Bock hast, ruhig adden.  (Bin 22, also kein Kiddie, falls dich das beruhigt! ^^) Bin halt wie  gesagt grad wieder dabei mich langsam einzuspielen, hatte halt gute 6  Monate Pause nun.


 
Ich reg mich über mich selbst und und flame im Härtefall in jede Richtung. :/
So entspannt ich im RL auch meist bin... Ist echt n Jammer. 




Buxxdehude schrieb:


> Buxxdehude, könnt mich auch gern adden.
> 
> 
> Bin aber erst Level 94.


 
Das Level sagt ja echt nichts aus, wegen Battlebooster etc.
Teil lieber die Anzahl der Siege mit.


----------



## der-sack88 (22. Juli 2014)

Höö, warum denn bei Universe? Der ist verdammt nochmal der beste Void der Welt, und das mit Abstand. So ungefähr wie Bulldog mit Furion. Einfach ein anderes Level. Schon beim ESL One Weltklasse und es war einfach mies, Mason mit Void failen zu lassen. Vielleicht hast du das ein bisschen verwechselt.

Valve hat sich echt nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert. Es war nicht das, was ich mir erhofft hatte. Die Production Value war für ein Turnier mit 11 Millionen Dollar schäbig, dauernd kackt der Stream ab, Tonprobleme jeden Tag, die Halle ist die meiste Zeit halbleer, einer wie Lumi darf das Grand Final casten wenn man synderen mit Tobi ranlassen könnte... echt schwach.
Das Format auch unter aller Sau. BO1 ist einfach nur random, Teams wie Fnatic, Empire und Alliance verlieren doch gerne mal das erste, um danach die anderen beiden im BO3 zu gewinnen. Von Dire/Radiant-Vorteil ganz zu schweigen. NAVI ist mit Radiant stärker, Alliance mit Dire. Wenn beide gegen denselben Gegner Radiant bekommen, ist Alliance automatisch im Nachteil, nur um mal ein Beispiel zu nennen. Bei den anderen Teams kenn ich die Präferenzen nicht so. BO2 war da fairer letztes Jahr. Dass nur 8 Teams bei einem International auf der Bühne randürfen ist echt mies, dass man zwei BO3 nach dem ersten Spiel pausiert geht garnicht, dass Newbee so ewig Pause hat auch nicht. Wirkte halt alles wie irgendein beliebiges Online-Turnier mit aufgesetztem Offline-Finale.

Und die Abneigung gegen Alliance verstehe ich immer noch nicht. Bis auf vielleicht Mouz und NAVI hat doch jedes einzelne westliche Team Ratdoto gespielt. Ob Furion, Naga oder Tinker ist egal. Dafür spielen Alliance ziemlich innovativ, der Blink-Slark oder der Furion mit Blink-Maelstrom. Spielt jetzt jeder und kam von Loda und Bulldog. Und die Lvl1-Roshans sind auch immer unterhaltsam. Alliance ist halt ziemlich variabel was den Spielstil angeht, der 5-man deathball push mit 8 Minuten GG ist genauso drin wie der Lvl1-Rosh mit Axe, der dann aufräumt. Nur weil sie halt ein einziges Spiel mit Splitpush gewonnen haben sind die jetzt der Hass von 10jährigen frustrierten NAVI-Fanboys.


----------



## Fexzz (22. Juli 2014)

Zybba schrieb:


> Das Level sagt ja echt nichts aus, wegen Battlebooster etc.
> Teil lieber die Anzahl der Siege mit.


 
Ich persönlich hab erst 175 Siege und 165 oder so Niederlagen, also knapp über 50% Winrate.

@der-sack88

Format war wirklich mies, kann ich zustimmen. Am Tag 1 des Mainevents schon 2 der Top 3 zu kennen killt natürlich irgendwie die Überraschung und Spannung. Aber nun ist vorbei. 

Aus meiner Sicht sollte Valve auch den Secretshop nur zwischen Spielen öffnen oder die Items dort auch Digital im Store verkaufen, kann nicht angehen dass bei nem Spiel 50% der Plätze leer sind weil jeder Depp im Secret-Shop steht um sich dumm und dämlich an den Items zu verdienen.

Und apropos 10 jährige Na'vi Fanboys: die haben nach der Niederlage gegen C9 auch zugeschlagen. Der Marktpreis der Na'Vi Pennants ist da um knapp 40-50% gedroppt, weil die Lappen die Dinger alle schnell loswerden wollten . Total lächerlich.


----------



## Zybba (22. Juli 2014)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Und die Abneigung gegen Alliance verstehe ich immer noch nicht. [...] Nur weil sie halt ein einziges Spiel mit Splitpush gewonnen haben sind die jetzt der Hass von 10jährigen frustrierten NAVI-Fanboys.



Ich hab nichts gegen Alliance an sich, ich find die sogar recht sympathisch. Nur der Spielstil ist recht langweilig, auch/weil sie ihn perfektioniert haben.
Das ewige Match gegen C9 bei der ESL One ging mir schon auf die Nerven.
Und das Fanboy-Gequatsche kannste dir sparen.


Mit deinen Ausführungen zum TI4 geb ich dir Recht, auch wenn mir vieles selber gar nicht negativ aufgefallen ist.




Fexzz schrieb:


> [...]Aus meiner Sicht sollte Valve auch den  Secretshop nur zwischen Spielen öffnen oder die Items dort auch Digital  im Store verkaufen, kann nicht angehen dass bei nem Spiel 50% der Plätze  leer sind weil jeder Depp im Secret-Shop steht um sich dumm und dämlich  an den Items zu verdienen.[...]


 
Was für ein ignoranter Vorschlag...
Hauptsache mir als Zuschauer gehts gut, ist klar...


----------



## der-sack88 (22. Juli 2014)

Ja, der eine Punkt ist aber, dass Alliance auf diesen einen Spielstil reduziert wird, was nicht zutrifft. Das Vorurteil besteht eben nur wegen dem fünften Spiel im TI3-Finale.
Hier und hier sind mal Beispiele dafür. Sowas bringt sonst nur Mouz oder NaVi.

Der andere Punkt ist, dass quasi JEDES Team splitpushed. Sei es mit Naga, Tinker oder wem auch immer. Vor allem Naga ist überkrebs. Wenn man also Alliance wegen dem Spielstil nicht mag, dürfte man die meisten anderen Teams auch nicht mögen.

Und in der Tat, wenn sogar während der Spiele die hälfte der Leute lieber beim Secretshop stehen als die Matches zu verfolgen hat Valve irgendwas falsch gemacht.


----------



## Fexzz (22. Juli 2014)

Zybba schrieb:


> Was für ein ignoranter Vorschlag...
> Hauptsache mir als Zuschauer gehts gut, ist klar...



Mir persönlich ist das scheiß egal, ob da nun 100 oder tausend Leute sitzen, mir gehts um die Spiele, aber es hat doch schon irgendwie nen komischen Beigeschmack, wenn die Leute lieber draußen bis zu 5 Stunden in einer Warteschlange stehen anstatt sich die Spiele anzugucken...Ich kanns denen ja kaum verübeln, da hauen Leute teilweise 10k $ raus (und holen bis zu das 3-4fache wieder raus), aber da sollte Valve sich vielleicht mal was überlegen, dass irgendwie anders zu gestalten...is zumindest meine Meinung.

Muss für die Spieler doch auch irgendwie dämlich sein wenn die da n Jahr für 'n Tunier trainieren und dann steht die Hälfte des Saals draußen, um sich ein paar digitale Items zu kaufen, während die sich da drinnen den Arsch aufreißen.


----------



## Zybba (22. Juli 2014)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ja, der eine Punkt ist aber, dass Alliance auf diesen einen Spielstil reduziert wird, was nicht zutrifft. Das Vorurteil besteht eben nur wegen dem fünften Spiel im TI3-Finale.
> [...]


 
Ich hab ja gerade noch n anderes Beispiel (ELS ONE) genannt.
Und meiner Meinung nach fährt kein Team diese Schiene so exzessiv wie Alliance. 



Fexzz schrieb:


> [...]aber da sollte Valve sich vielleicht mal was überlegen, dass irgendwie anders zu gestalten...is zumindest meine Meinung.[...]



Das stimmt. Aber die Lösung ist halt nicht, die Zuschauer noch deutlich länger warten zu lassen.


----------



## der-sack88 (22. Juli 2014)

Naja, bei der ESL One war bei dem Spiel zusammen mit dem zweiten Spiel von EG gegen IG die beste Stimmung. Es war hochspannend und zudem wurde es durch einen Teamfight entschieden, und das obwohl Alliance weniger Farm hatte. Es war ein überragendes Spiel, meiner Meinung nach, das Publikum hats gefeiert und danach war eine super Stimmung im Stadion.

Generell ESL One, die haben Valve gezeigt wies geht. Die Stimmung war um Klassen besser, obwohl auch da mit IG nicht der Publikumsliebling dominiert hat. Jede gute Aktion wurde gefeiert, auch von außerhalb des Stadions hat man noch gut gehört wenn was passiert ist. Das Panel war mit RedEye super besetzt (obwohl es sein erstes Dotaevent war!), der das wirklich besser gemacht hat als 2GD, auch wenn der dieses Jahr nicht so schlimm war. Generell wirkte alles bis auf den einen Blackout wesentlich "teurer" produziert, alles war besser durchdacht. Ich denke ich war da schon beim sportlichen und atmosphärischen Dota-Highlight dieses Jahres vor Ort.


----------



## Fexzz (22. Juli 2014)

Toll, jetzt bereue ichs doch nicht zur ESL One gegangen zu sein :/ Hatte es fest geplant bis ich festgestellt hatte wie teuer doch so 'ne scheiß Zugfahrt gewesen wäre.


----------



## Zybba (22. Juli 2014)

Ich find die ESL hatte auch viele dicke Fehler.
Was wirklich besser war weiß ich jetzt nicht zu beurteilen.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (5. September 2014)

TECHIES R BACK !!!!

blinkdagger Achmet suicide bomber stlye inc.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (5. September 2014)

Haben die Leshrac auch gebalanced, oder ist das schon einige Zeit drin?


----------



## lodstyle (15. September 2014)

Haben einige von euch eigentlich Lust eine Art Inhouse Gemeinschaft aufzubauen?
Einfach nach einem langen Tag ein paar stressfreie Games spielen ohne viel cyka-blyat-noob sondern
gemütlich mit/gegen Leute zu spielen die man kennt .
Falls jemand interesse hätte:
Steamname: lodstyle


----------



## Fabi_habie (15. September 2014)

Dota 2 um es mit einem Wort zusagen "Welcome to Russia"


----------



## silent-hunter000 (15. September 2014)

lodstyle schrieb:


> Haben einige von euch eigentlich Lust eine Art Inhouse Gemeinschaft aufzubauen?
> Einfach nach einem langen Tag ein paar stressfreie Games spielen ohne viel cyka-blyat-noob sondern
> gemütlich mit/gegen Leute zu spielen die man kennt .
> Falls jemand interesse hätte:
> Steamname: lodstyle



Können gerne mal gemeinsam spielen. 
Habe derzeit aber kaum Zeit.


----------



## Zybba (22. September 2014)

lodstyle schrieb:


> Haben einige von euch eigentlich Lust eine Art Inhouse Gemeinschaft aufzubauen?[...]


 
Die Idee an sich finde ich gut!

Allerdings kann ich nicht behaupten, man könne mit mir immer stressfrei spielen. 
Außerdem ist mein Dotakonsum dafür einfach zu wechselhaft.


----------



## Zybba (24. September 2014)

Holy Moly!

Rekindling Soul Update

Ich bin gespannt!
Sry für Doppelpost, war in dem Fall nötig.


----------



## Zybba (16. Dezember 2014)

Update 6.83



Spoiler



Gameplay Update 6.83
GENERAL

    Ranked All Pick initial planning phase reduced from 40 to 30 seconds

    First rune spawns are now both Bounty Runes that are twice as effective (50/50 gold/xp to 100/100)
    All Illusions now deal 25% less damage to structures

    Melee and Ranged Barracks bounty reduced from 352-370 to 100-150
    Melee and Ranged Barracks now give 125 and 75 gold to each player, respectively

    Ward location to the right of Roshan is now pathable
    Fixed a ward location near the Dire ancients that could not be easily seen

    Ancient Granite Golem health reduced from 2000 to 1700
    Ancient Granite Golem now has an aura which grants 15% bonus health to its allies

    Private Lobby games now use the Captain's Mode creep spawn timer when in All Pick

    Maximum Attack Speed increased from 500 to 600 (the primary impact of this is on abilities like Windranger's Focus Fire and Ursa's Overpower)
    The following abilities no longer have restrictions when cast on Spell Immune Allies: Kunkka's X Marks The Spot, Magnus's Empower, Treant Protector's Living Armor, and Warlock's Shadow Word

    The tooltips for Vanguard, Stout Shield, Poor Man's Shield and Crimson Guard now reflect their internal proc chance instead of their legacy representation (no actual balance change)
    Vision and Fog of War can now be any numerical value, rather than specific intervals (previously it was 0, 64, 192, 320, 448, 576, 704, 800, 832, 960, 1088, 1216, 1344, 1472, 1600, 1728) [?]

HEROES

Abaddon

    Borrowed Time duration increased from 3/4/5 to 4/5/6



Alchemist

    Greevil's Greed base bonus gold increased from 4/6/8/10 to 6/8/10/12
    Greevil's Greed extra bonus gold per stack from 1/2/3/4 to 3
    Greevil's Greed max bonus gold from 30 to 12/20/28/36
    Greevil's Greed recent kill window duration increased from 25 to 30



Axe

    Battle Hunger duration from 10/12/14/16 to 10
    Battle Hunger damage from 15/20/25/30 to 16/24/32/40 [?]
    Battle Hunger cast range from 900 to 750
    Battle Hunger movement and slow from 10 to 12%
    Battle Hunger mana cost from 75/85/95/105 to 75



Bane

    Nightmare cooldown from 15 to 16/15/14/13



Beastmaster

    Call of the Wild now always provides a Hawk and a Boar at each level, and each now scales per level
    Hawk health from 50/50/100/100 to 40/60/80/100
    Hawk movement speed from 270/270/400/400 to 250/300/350/400
    Hawk day sight from 500/500/1600/1600 to 700/1000/1300/1600
    Hawk night sight from 500/500/1200/1200 to 700/800/900/1000
    Hawk kill bounty from 30/30/65/65 to 30/40/50/60
    Boar health from 0/400/400/500 to 200/300/400/500
    Boar base damage from 0/26/26/46 to 15/30/45/60
    Boar base attack time from 0/1.5/1.5/1 to 1.25
    Boar poison slow from 0/20/20/35% to 10/20/30/40%



Bloodseeker

    Added to Captain's Mode [?]
    Bloodrage no longer amplifies outgoing damage if the damage has the no-reflection flag [?]



Bounty Hunter

    Track bonus gold for self increased from 150/200/250 to 200/275/350
    Track cooldown reduced from 10/7/5 to 4



Brewmaster

    Base Armor reduced from 4 to 2
    Thunder Clap hero slow duration from 4.25 to 4
    Thunder Clap cooldown from 12 to 13



Bristleback

    Quill Spray stack damage increased from 30 to 30/32/34/36



Broodmother

    Spiderlings' day vision reduced from 1400 to 1100



Chaos Knight

    Reality Rift damage increased from 25/50/75/100 to 60/80/100/120
    Reality Rift mana cost from 70 to 50
    Phantasm illusion duration increased from 34 to 42



Chen

    Test of Faith now teleports all of your units to you when cast on yourself [?]
    Holy Persuasion max units increased from 1/1/2/3 to 1/2/3/4



Clinkz

    Base attack range increased from 600 to 630



Clockwerk

    Battery Assault damage increased from 15/35/55/75 to 20/40/60/80



Crystal Maiden

    Crystal Nova attack speed slow from 20 to 30
    Frostbite cooldown from 10 to 10/9/8/7
    Freezing Field duration increased from 7 to 10 seconds
    Freezing Field explosion spawn radius and slow radius increased by 150
    Freezing Field explosion damage radius increased by 50



Dark Seer

    Base armor increased by 1
    Vacuum pull duration increased from 0.4 to 0.5



Dazzle

    Base attack range increased from 500 to 550



Death Prophet

    Strength growth reduced from 2.2 to 1.9



Disruptor

    Glimpse mana cost rescaled from 160/130/100/70 to 100
    Glimpse cooldown reduced from 65/50/35/20 to 60/46/32/18
    Kinetic Field cooldown reduced from 14/13/12/11 to 13/12/11/10
    Static Storm cooldown from 85 to 90/80/70



Dragon Knight

    Elder Dragon Form level 3 now maintains the Corrosive Breath ability from levels 1 and 2



Drow Ranger

    Illusions now benefit from the Marksmanship bonus [?]



Earth Spirit

    Rolling Boulder no longer reduces attack speed by 80 for 2 seconds
    Rolling Boulder no longer does an additional 45 damage when used with a stone remnant
    Rolling Boulder base damage increased from 90 to 100



Earthshaker

    Enchant Totem mana cost reduced from 50 to 20/30/40/50



Elder Titan

    Astral Spirit damage reduced from 60/100/140/180 to 60/90/120/150
    Fixed a few cases where Elder Titan could move his Astral Spirit while casting Echo Stomp



Enchantress

    Base movement speed increased from 315 to 335



Faceless Void

    Time Walk no longer slows attack speed
    Chronosphere cooldown increased from 130/110/90 to 130/115/100
    Ward unit types are no longer able to attack while inside the Chronosphere



Gyrocopter

    Call Down area of effect increased from 450 to 600
    Call Down missile one slow amount reduced from 50% to 30%
    Call Down missile two slow amount increased from 20% to 60%
    Force Staff can now be used on Homing Missile



Huskar

    Inner Vitality base health regen from 2/4/6/8 to 10
    Inner Vitality regen bonus when hurt form 30/45/60/75% to 20/40/60/80%



Io

    No longer requires turning to perform any actions



Jakiro

    Liquid Fire damage reduced from 15/20/25/30 to 12/16/20/24



Juggernaut

    Base agility increased from 20 to 26
    Blade Dance critical strike chance rescaled from 15/20/25/35% to 20/25/30/35%



Keeper of the Light

    Chakra Magic mana cost from 25/45/65/85 to 25/35/45/55
    Blinding Light blind duration increased from 3/4/5 to 4/5/6



Kunkka

    X Marks the Spot enemy delay from 1/2/3/4 to 4, and allied delay from 2/4/6/8 to 8
    X Marks the Spot cast range from 500/650/800/950 to 350/550/750/1000
    X Marks the Spot cooldown from 14/13/12/11 to 19/16/13/10
    X Marks the Spot Return mana cost reduced from 50 to 0



Leshrac

    Diabolic Edict duration increased from 8 to 10 seconds
    Lightning Storm slow duration increased from 0.5 to 0.75
    Lightning Storm cast range increased from 700 to 800



Lich

    Chain Frost cooldown from 145/115/60 to 120/90/60



Lifestealer

    Infest now allows you to control the unit you are in using a sub-ability



Lina

    Attack projectile speed from 900 to 1000
    Dragon Slave damage increased from 100/170/230/280 to 110/180/250/320
    Dragon Slave mana cost increased from 90/105/125/140 to 100/115/130/145
    Light Strike Array damage rescaled from 90/150/210/280 to 120/160/200/240
    Light Strike Array mana cost increased from 90/100/110/125 to 100/110/120/130
    Light Strike Array stun duration increased from 1.6/1.8/2/2.2 to 1.6/1.9/2.2/2.5
    Fiery Soul duration increased from 9 to 10



Lion

    Base attack damage increased by 7
    Mana Drain drain interval from 0.25 to 0.1 [?]



Lone Druid

    Removed the cast time on Spirit Bear's Return
    Battle Cry cooldown increased from 30 to 60
    Battle Cry duration reduced from 8 to 6
    Battle Cry bonus damage increased from 20/40/60 to 50/75/100
    Battle Cry bonus armor increased from 2/4/6 to 5/10/15



Luna

    Moon Glaive level 4 bounces increased from 5 to 6
    Eclipse beam count increased from 4/7/10 to 5/8/11 (Scepter increased from 4/8/12 to 6/10/14)



Meepo

    Divided We Stand respawn time reduction now 20% instead of 10/20/30%



Morphling

    Adaptive Strike stun max duration increased from 0.75/1.5/2.25/3 to 1.25/2.25/3.25/4.25



Night Stalker

    Base attack damage increased by 4
    Crippling Fear mana cost reduced from 90 to 50
    Darkness now sets all enemy vision to a maximum of 675, instead of reducing it by 25% [?]
    Darkness no longer pauses the day/night timer
    Darkness duration from 40/60/80 to 50
    Darkness cooldown reduced from 180/150/120 to 160/120/80



Ogre Magi

    Fireblast damage reduced from 60/120/180/240 to 55/110/165/220
    Fireblast cast range reduced from 600 to 475



Outworld Devourer

    Astral Imprisonment intelligence steal increased from 4/6/8/10 to 4/7/10/13
    Astral Imprisonment intelligence steal duration reduced from 60 to 50



Phantom Assassin

    Coup de Grace critical strike damage from 250/350/450% to 230/340/450%



Phoenix

    Supernova attacks required to destroy increased from 5/7/10 to 5/8/11
    Fixed Stop Icarus Dive ability sometimes being interrupted by auto-attacks



Pudge

    Meat Hook range increased from 700/900/1100/1300 to 1000/1100/1200/1300



Pugna

    Decrepify movement slow on allies reduced from 50% to 25%
    Netherward attacks required to destroy increased from 3 to 4
    Blademail no longer reflects Nether Ward damage onto Pugna



Queen of Pain

    Blink range increased from 700/850/1000/1150 to 1300
    Blink cooldown from 12/10/8/6 to 15/12/9/6
    Sonic Wave now does Pure Damage and affects Spell Immune
    Sonic Wave damage reduced from 350/475/600 to 290/390/490 (Scepter reduced from 350/530/725 to 325/450/575)



Riki

    Blink Strike max charges increased from 3/4/5 to 4/5/6
    Blink Strike charge restore time increased from 30 to 35
    Blink Strike bonus damage from 50/70/90 to 40/70/100



Rubick

    Fade Bolt mana cost from 150 to 120/130/140/150
    Scepter Spell Steal cooldown reduced from 5 to 2



Shadow Fiend

    Shadowraze damage increased from 75/150/225/300 to 100/175/250/325



Silencer

    Glaives of Wisdom intelligence into damage bonus from 30/48/66/84% to 30/50/70/90%
    Last Word cooldown reduced from 36/28/20/12 to 30/24/18/12
    Scepter Global Silence no longer increases duration by 1 second



Skywrath Mage

    Base agility reduced from 18 to 13



Slardar

    Sprint duration reduced from 20 to 16
    Sprint cooldown reduced from 28 to 23
    Amplify Damage cooldown reduced from 10 to 5



Slark

    Pounce damage reduced from 60/120/180/240 to 55/110/165/220



Sniper

    Shrapnel no longer does damage to buildings
    Shrapnel now has 3 charges with a 40 second replenish time [?]
    Shrapnel mana cost reduced from 120 to 50
    Shrapnel duration increased from 9 to 10



Spirit Breaker

    Empowering Haste cooldown from 20 to 16



Storm Spirit

    Turn Rate improved from 0.6 to 0.8



Sven

    Warcry duration increased from 7 to 8 seconds
    Scepter God's Strength ally bonus damage from 40/60/80% to 50/75/100%



Techies

    Added to Captain's Mode [?]
    Land Mines damage increased from 225/300/375/450 to 300/375/450/525 



Terrorblade

    Reflection cast point reduced from 0.5 to 0.3
    Sunder minimum HP from 25/20/15% to 20%



Tidehunter

    Base movement speed reduced by 5
    Ravage damage reduced from 200/325/450 to 200/290/380



Tinker

    Heat-Seeking Missile damage increased from 100/175/250/325 to 125/200/275/350



Tiny

    Toss duration increased from 1 to 1.3 seconds
    Grow move speed bonus rescaled from 20/40/60 to 40/50/60



Treant Protector

    Eyes In The Forest's Overgrowth damage increased from 135 to 175 per second
    Eyes In The Forest cooldown reduced from 55 to 25



Troll Warlord

    Fixed Fervor stack count being 1 stack too slow



Tusk

    Ice Shards projectile speed from 900 to 1100
    Ice Shards shard duration from 5 to 7 seconds
    Walrus PUNCH! is now an enemy target ability, and is auto-castable
    Walrus PUNCH! cooldown reduced from 25/20/15 to 20/16/12



Undying

    Soul Rip max units from 5/10/15/20 to 10/12/14/16
    Soul Rip damage/heal per unit from 25 to 18/22/26/30
    Tombstone armor increased by 1
    Flesh Golem max slow increased from 15 to 20%



Vengeful Spirit

    Wave of Terror cooldown increased from 15 to 20



Visage

    Gravekeeper's Cloak recovery time from 12/10/8/6 to 6



Warlock

    Fatal Bonds cast range increased from 800 to 900
    Fatal Bonds radius increased from 575 to 700



Windranger

    Powershot travel range increased from 1825 to 2600
    Powershot max damage is now dealt after 1 second channel instead of 0.7 [?]
    Powershot cast point improved from 0.3 to 0
    Reduced the area of the lingering vision at the end of Powershot from 800 to 400
    Focus Fire attack speed bonus increased from 400 to 500

ITEMS

Animal Courier

    Cost reduced from 150 to 120



Armlet of Mordiggian

    Recipe cost reduced from 600 to 500



Blink Dagger

    Blink is no longer disabled if you take no damage (e.g. Spiked Carapace, Refraction, etc)



Bottle

    A courier carrying a non-full bottle will always be slowed [?]



Broadsword

    Replaced Talisman of Evasion with Broadsword in the Side Shop



Circlet

    Cost reduced from 185 to 165 (Null Talisman, Wraith Band, and Bracer Recipe costs increased by 20)



Clarity

    Mana restore increased from 135 to 150



Crimson Guard

    Guard duration increased from 9 to 10



Diffusal Blade

    Diffusal Blade is no longer a Unique Attack Modifier
    Multiple Manabreak type abilities do not stack



Drum of Endurance

    Endurance charges increased from 5 to 6



Eul's Scepter of Divinity

    Recipe cost increased from 500 to 650



Healing Salve

    Cost reduced from 115 to 110



Helm of the Dominator

    Dominated unit bonus health increased from 250 to 500



Magic Wand

    Max charges increased from 15 to 17



Medallion of Courage

    Recipe cost increased from 200 to 325
    Valor can now be cast on allies to give them armor
    Passive armor and exchange armor increased from 6 to 7



Pipe of Insight

    Recipe cost reduced from 900 to 800
    Barrier duration increased from 10 to 12



Refresher Orb

    Cooldown increased from 185 to 195



Shadow Amulet

    Cost reduced from 1600 to 1400
    Your movement is now only interrupted when the invisibility starts rather than when you cast it

Additional Changes
Gameplay

    When spectating a game with a team's Fog of War selected, you now only see what they can see in-world and on the minimap. This applies to player perspective as well
    Improved server stability under UDP packet flood attack by moving packet processing off of the game thread and onto worker threads.
    Added a sound effect that plays when Sange and Sange & Yasha's maim procs on an attack



Alt-Click

    Alt-Clicking now works on Passive and Unlearned abilities
    You can now Alt-Click your own, and your enemies', health and mana bars to announce the current health and mana
    If you Alt-Click an item or ability but do not have enough mana, the amount of mana needed will be shared
    You can now Alt-Click buffs and debuffs on your hero to announce them to your team
    Alt-Clicking now works for items without activation (such as Aegis of the Immortal)
    Alt-Clicked abilities that are ready now also include the level of the ability
    Alt-Clicking on a dead enemy's icon in the top bar will announce that they are dead, and when they will respawn
    Alt-Clicking your respawn timer announces your respawn time to your team
    Alt-Clicking on the Glyph button will announce its status, and Ctrl-Alt-Clicking the button will suggest not using the Glyph yet
    Alt-Clicking an enemy's bottle now shows what rune is inside of it



Bug Fixes

    Fixes for several effects being erroneously visible through the Fog of War
    Fixed a case where users had very large control group settings files, which was causing long delays after selecting their hero (some users in this situation have had their control groups reset)
    Fixed not being able to taunt sometimes after using a prediction charm
    Fixed Death Effects not playing



Workshop

    Fixed not being able to edit .pcf particle files when launching Dota 2 with "-tools -nop4"



Für mich als Support sind ein paar nette Änderungen dabei.
Courier, Clarity, Wand... Euls eher nicht. ^^


----------



## SnugglezNRW (16. Dezember 2014)

> Blink Dagger
> 
> Blink is no longer disabled if you take no damage (e.g. Spiked Carapace, Refraction, etc)[/qoute]
> 
> ...


----------



## Zybba (16. Dezember 2014)

Hm...
Es erscheint auf jeden Fall extrem stark auf z.B. TA.

Edit:
Was für Abuses fallen dir denn ein?


----------



## Zybba (15. Januar 2015)

Ich hab eine mir unbekannte Esports Satireseite kennen gelernt.
Dota 2 | Esports Express
Die Artikel zu W33 und NaVi haben mich sehr amüsiert! 

Ganz vergessen:
Patch 6.83b


----------



## Zybba (20. Januar 2015)

Dota ist ja echt tot hier... ^^

Dennoch:
Anscheinend gibts zur Zeit wieder einen funktionierenden *21:9 HUD Fix *für Dota 2.
Ich konnte ihn nicht testen, habe nur einen 16:9 Monitor.

Wie lange der dann funktioniert, ist die Frage...
Anscheinend wurden die anderen oft wieder deaktiviert.


----------



## Aegon (20. Januar 2015)

Tot eher weniger, ich selbst hab vor ein paar Tagen angefangen, muss mich aber ob der Komplexizität erst noch orientieren


----------



## Zybba (20. Januar 2015)

Hast du schon mal ein anderes MOBA gespielt vorher?

Für Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.


----------



## TammerID (21. Januar 2015)

Ich bin ebenfalls erstaunt wie wenige hier aktiv über Dota reden


----------



## Zybba (21. Januar 2015)

Ich muss zugeben, zur Zeit spiele ich es selber gar nicht. Seit 2 Wochen vllt. Zur zeit bin ich mit Kollegen auf dem DayZ Trip...
Allerdings gucke ich weiterhin Dota Matches. Ich bin sehr gespannt auf das neue Team Secret...
Und heute spielt glaube ich das erste mal Meepwnd.

Außerdem gehts im Sommer wieder mit Freunden zur ESL One.


----------



## TammerID (21. Januar 2015)

Naja so ganz kann ich mich von diesem Spiel nicht lösen und eigentlich wird nahezu täglich mindestens ein Match gespielt.
Irre ich mich oder geht dieses Wochenende nicht auch die DAC weiter?

Lohnt sich der Ausflug zur ESL Veranstaltung? Habe letztes Jahr schon drüber nachgedacht dahinzufahren.


----------



## Zybba (21. Januar 2015)

Ich weiß nicht so genau, wann welche Matches laufen. Gosugamers hält mich schon auf dem laufenden... ^^
Eigentlich verfolge ich ein Turnier meist nur konsequent, wenn ich ein TIcket dafür geholt habe.

Das war mein erstes Games-Event, bei dem ich war. Wir hatten ein Premium Ticket. Sowohl in unserem Bereich als auch im "normalen Bereich" gabs ein paar Probleme.
Da es aber das erste Turnier der Reihe und auch in dem Stadion war, gehe ich stark von Verbesserungen aus. Einiges wurde auch schon umgeplant. Vor allem sitzen die Zuschauer nicht mehr auf der Rasenfläche sondern auf den normalen Zuschauerrängen und es gibt 3 LCD Wände. Einen "Sitzplan" gibts auf deren Seite.

Letztes Jahr wurden vor allem Wartezeiten + Preise für Essen bemängelt, soweit ich weiß. Das Einlasssystem soll verbessert werden, viel günstiger wirds sicher nicht werden.
Dennoch kann ich es empfehlen! Super Stimmung. 2014 waren es ja etwas über 10000, dieses Jahr hoffentlich deutlich mehr.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (21. Januar 2015)

TammerID schrieb:


> Ich bin ebenfalls erstaunt wie wenige hier aktiv über Dota reden



die wenigsten sprechen halt russisch


----------



## TammerID (21. Januar 2015)

@Zybba: 

Dabei waren doch so schöne Bonusinhalte bei dem Kompendium dabei.
Und die Spiele waren auch sehr gut. Habe zwar nur das European Qualifie gesehen. HR hat erstaunlich gut gespielt und sehr viel Lob auf reddit erhalten.

Bin gerade auf der Arbeit und kann daher nichts weiter zu der Veranstaltung raussuchen. Kann man schon sagen wer in Frankfurt(!?) spielt?
Essen und Preise sind bei solchen Veranstaltungen eigentlich immer zu bemängeln :S

@SnugglezNRW:

Da können wir ja froh sein das es sich hier um dein deutsches Forum handelt


----------



## Zybba (21. Januar 2015)

TammerID schrieb:


> Dabei waren doch so schöne Bonusinhalte bei dem Kompendium dabei.
> Und die Spiele waren auch sehr gut. Habe zwar nur das European Qualifie gesehen. HR hat erstaunlich gut gespielt und sehr viel Lob auf reddit erhalten.


Das Bonuszeugs hatte mir nicht so gefallen...
HR hat gerockt und auch PR war überraschend gut in letzter Zeit. Navi hingegen kann man ja voll vergessen. Secret, EG und Meepwnd interessieren mich jetzt nach den Roster Changes.



TammerID schrieb:


> Bin gerade auf der Arbeit und kann daher nichts weiter zu der  Veranstaltung raussuchen. Kann man schon sagen wer in Frankfurt(!?)  spielt?
> Essen und Preise sind bei solchen Veranstaltungen eigentlich immer zu bemängeln :S


Hier ist der Sitzplan: http://cdn2.esl.tv/fileadmin/templates/propage2/eslone_v1/dota2/images/frankfurt-2015/seatingmap.png
Ja, wird wieder in Frankfurt sein. Ich denke alle teilnehmenden Teams werden per Qualifier bestimmt. Keine Ahnung, wann die losgehen...
Mit den Preises hast du auf jeden Fall Recht.


----------



## Aegon (21. Januar 2015)

@Zybba
Mehr oder weniger; ein Freund von mir spielt LoL und da hab ich hin und wieder was mitbekommen, ansonsten bin ich vor ein paar Monaten durch Heroes of the Storm in das Genre eingestiegen, allerdings fehlt mir da etwas die (Langzeit-)Motivation.


----------



## Zybba (21. Januar 2015)

Ich wollte erst sagen, dann kennst du ja die Basics.
Allerdings kann man bei HotS ja kaum davon sprechen, zumindest wie ich das einschätze. Habs nie selber gespielt.

Aber LoL ist ja schon eher wie Dota.


----------



## Aegon (21. Januar 2015)

Für den Anfang wären wahrscheinlich ein paar Tipps hilfreich, welche Items allgemein bzw. für spezielle Rollen zu empfehlen sind. Ich verlier da im Shop ein wenig den Überblick, bei all den tollen Gegenständen


----------



## Zybba (21. Januar 2015)

Hm... Generell ist das schwierigzu sagen. Wie du schon sagst, es kommt auf Rolle und Helden an.

Im Dota Interface kannst du Item/Skill Build Guides auswählen:
Head-up display - Dota 2 Wiki
Da sind dann i.d.R. zumindest bessere Vorschläge als normalerweise.

Was für Rollen spielst du denn?


----------



## Aegon (21. Januar 2015)

Momentan bin ich noch am Ausprobieren, aber Schaden austeilen macht mir auf jeden Fall mehr Spaß als zu Supporten


----------



## Zybba (21. Januar 2015)

Ok. Damit kann man die Itemwahl schon mal etwas einschränken.

1 x Tango
1 x Healing Salve

Optionen für Nahkämpfer:
Quelling Blade (32% mehr Schaden auf jegliche Creeps, vereinfacht Lasthits)
Stout Shield (60% Chance auf Block von 20 Schaden, hilfreich bei generischem Harassment)

Falls Gold über ist, kannst du in verschiedene Items investieren...
Clarity
Iron Branches
Item für Start Attribut wie Ring of Protection,Circlet, Slippers of Agility oder Mantle of Intelligence
Diese Sachen kommen dann wieder auf die Helden an...
Generell war die Beschreibung für Safelane Farm.

(Solo) Offlane: Tango, Salve, vllt. early boots, als Nahkämpfer Stout Shield

Mid: Tangos. Versucht generell auf Bottle zu sparen, ist aber für den Anfang vllt. nicht empfehlenswert... ^^

Hier mal alle Items:
GegenstÃ¤nde - Dota 2 Wiki

Ich hab hier sehr wenig abgedeckt.
Falls dein englisch ok ist, ist Purge sehr zu empfehlen. Schau dir am besten mal die Seite an:
http://www.purgegamers.com/welcome-to-dota-you-suck#whattobuy
Weiter unten ist auch ein Videoguide zu starting Items.

Edit:
Ich muss sagen ich finds generell recht schwer, einem Beginner was "schriftlich" zu erklären. ^^
Videos sind da deutlich besser.


----------



## Aegon (21. Januar 2015)

Bisher habe ich als Nahkämpfer immer den Kürzeren gezogen gegen Fernkämpfer, ist das generell so oder bin ich nur noch so schlecht ? 
Was bedeutet bei der Heldenbeschreibung eigentlich "Initiator" und "Nuker" ?


----------



## Zybba (21. Januar 2015)

Im 1vs1 sollte der Fernkämpfer den Nahkämpfer eigentlich so gut wie immer dominieren.
Er kann dich in der Lane schließlich die ganze Zeit risikolos attackieren. Du müsstest unverhältnismäßig viel Aufwand betreiben, um ihn anzugreifen.

Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten dem entgegen zu wirken
1. du nimmst einen tanky Nahkämpfer mit Stout Shield, der so mehr weg steckt
2. ranged Carry
3. Support, der den Gegner beschäftigt und dir Luft verschafft/Kills vorbereitet

Im Anfängerbereich wäre die zweite wohl generell die einfachste Möglichkeit.


----------



## DerLachs (21. Januar 2015)

ARDM ist eig. ganz nett, aber leider gibt es viel zu viele Trottel bei Dota.


----------



## Zybba (21. Januar 2015)

Jo, immer sind die anderen Schuld.
Kenne ich schon zu genüge aus dem Luxx... ^^


----------



## DerLachs (21. Januar 2015)

Wer sprach denn von "immer sind die anderen schuld"?


----------



## Zybba (21. Januar 2015)

Ich hab deinen Post mal frei so interpretiert.


----------



## DerLachs (21. Januar 2015)

Ich zähle mich manchmal auch zu den Trotteln, keine Sorge.


----------



## Zybba (21. Januar 2015)

Top, ich auch. ^^

Im HardwareLuxx Forum bin ich auch angemeldet.
Da kommt sicher jede Woche in Post, in der man sich über das random Pub Team aufregt.
Absolut verständlich, ABER man selber baut in der Regel halt auch öfter mal *******. ^^


----------



## DerLachs (21. Januar 2015)

Naja, in random games gibt es aber auch wirklich viele Lowbirds. 
Die schlimmsten Spieler sind die, denen man genau sagt, was sie tun sollen - z.B. sind alle Gegner miss und einer aus deinem Team geht Jungle farmen, während du "go back all miss" schreibst - und die dann irgendetwas tun, aber nicht das, was du gesagt hast.  Dadurch habe ich schon so viele Spiele verloren...


----------



## TammerID (22. Januar 2015)

Naja aber wenn wir mal ehrlich sind, wie oft hören wir denn auf Anweisungen? 
Außer sie erschließen sich uns als logisch?

Ich spiele Dota auch nicht mehr alleine oder zu zweit. Entweder wir sind 3 oder ich lass es bleiben.
Zu viele Random Leute machen mich einfach kaputt xD


----------



## Zybba (22. Januar 2015)

Bei mir ists eher andersrum... ^^
Ich blame auf jeden Fall zu viel. Da ich aber keine Auseinandersetzungen mit Leuten will, die ich mag, zocke ich eher alleine.
Außerdem muss ich vor dem Stressen im Chat noch mal überlegen, im TS ist leichter was gesagt.


----------



## TammerID (22. Januar 2015)

Haha da sagst Du was. Wenn man mit Leuten spielt die man kennt und mag, tun sich da ganz schnell neue Persönlichkeiten auf.
Es gab sogar schon Zeiten da sind wir dann zu Weibern geworden und haben uns über einen Freund wegen seiner Art in Dota auszulassen. 
Letztendlich war es aber nicht schlimm, weil wir irgendwann alle entspannter geworden sind und nun auch verstehen warum sich jemand nun aufregt.

Aber bis dahin war es ein langer Weg. Rechtfertigung war ein ganz großes Thema was immer wieder aufgekommen ist.


----------



## Zybba (22. Januar 2015)

Dota Drama, die neue Soap! 

Schön, wenn das bei euch dauerhaft klappt.
Wenn ich länger, alleine/gar nicht spiele, bin ich danach auch wieder in der Gruppe entspannter.

Ich hab schon öfter drüber nachgedacht, warum Dota Leute so ragen lässt...
Wenn mans gut machen will und Ansrpüche stellt, wirds halt schnell stressig. Dazu noch die Abhängigkeit vom Team. Außerdem die Wechselwirkung, wenn man z.B. feedet. Im Grunde profitiert der Gegner ja doppelt davon. Mehr Gold + XP, während man selber auf den Respawn warten muss.

Andererseits nehme ich halt z.B. CS überhaupt nicht ernst. Ist einfach nicht mein Spiel und ich weiß das. Kollegen hingegen neigen da auch schon mal zu kleineren Ausbrüchen... ^^
Allerdings kann bei CS i.d.R. einer alleine mehr reißen als einer bei Dota.
Ähnlich bei BF oder so. Dann geb ich halt nix auf mein Team und hole mir alleine die Flagge in der hintersten Ecke...


----------



## TammerID (22. Januar 2015)

Gute Zeiten, schlechte Zeiten 

Es gibt halt immer solche und solche Tage. Manchmal könnte ich immer noch an die Decke gehen. Und dann spielt es manchmal auch keine Rolle ob ich Schuld bin oder jemand aus meinem Team.

Da du den Vergleich zwischen den Spielverhalten der zwei Spiele ziehst denke ich liegt der Grund auf der Hand: Der eigene Anspruch. Man weiß man kann es besser und man will es besser machen. Man will die bestmöglichste Leistung erbringen weil der Wettkampfgeist angeregt wird. Wenn ich CS spiele ist es mir nämlich auch egal wie es ausgeht. Selbst wenn ich Matchmaking spiele. Dieses Spiel bedeutet mir einfach nicht so viel. Dazu kommt dann natürlich noch der Faktor das deine eventuelle schlechte Leistung vom Team abgefangen werden muss. Das ist bei Dota so krass das es auch aufbauschend wirken kann. Kein anderes Spiel leidet so sehr darunter wenn einer im Team schlecht ist.
Aber irgendwie macht das auch die Faszination aus. 
Als ich meine Leute dazu bewegen wollte mit Dota anzufangen (habe sogar Dota 2 Workshops angeboten  ) habe ich immer gesagt: "Leute wenn ihr denkt ihr habt ein Teamspiel gespielt, dann täuscht ihr euch. Dota ist *DAS* Teamspiel. Alle euren bisherigen Erfahrung mit dem Online Gaming werden sich ändern und ihr werdet so manche Multiplayer Titel nur noch müde belächeln."
Die Argumentationsweise hat gezogen und bisher hat mir diesbezüglich noch keiner wiedersprochen.


----------



## DerLachs (22. Januar 2015)

TammerID schrieb:


> Naja aber wenn wir mal ehrlich sind, wie oft hören wir denn auf Anweisungen?
> Außer sie erschließen sich uns als logisch?


Ich fand mein Beispiel äußerst logisch. 
Leider rage ich auch noch viel zu viel,  aber manchmal lache ich auch nur noch, wenn ich z.B. einen sicheren Kill versemmel (Impale von Nyx sollte Autoaim haben ) oder ein Spieler eine selten dämliche Aktion bringt.


----------



## TammerID (22. Januar 2015)

Stimmt dein Beispiel war logisch. Aber es gibt trotzdem viel zu oft die Situation, da denkt man sich das man es besser weiß.


----------



## Aegon (23. Januar 2015)

Momentan (nach etwa 15 Spielen) spiele ich am liebsten einen Fernkämpfer, der ordentlich Schaden austeilt. Aufgefallen ist mir dabei vor allem Lina mit ihrer Ulti 
Was sind denn bei den Kriterien noch weitere gute Champs?


----------



## TammerID (23. Januar 2015)

Naja man kann das nun auch komplex formulieren: Es kommt immer drauf an was im Gegner Team ist. Es kann auch sein das eine Luna so gut wie gar keinen Damage macht.
Aber wenn Du dich etwas ausprobieren möchtest mit Range Damage Dealern: Drow Ranger / Wind Ranger (etwas schwerer zu spielen) / Luna / Huskar / Sniper

Ein paar davon sind etwas schwerer zu spielen als eine Luna, aber man will ja auch besser werden nä?


----------



## Zybba (23. Januar 2015)

Aegon schrieb:


> Momentan (nach etwa 15 Spielen) spiele ich am liebsten einen Fernkämpfer, der ordentlich Schaden austeilt. Aufgefallen ist mir dabei vor allem Lina mit ihrer Ulti
> Was sind denn bei den Kriterien noch weitere gute Champs?


Naja... z.B. Lion hat immensen Burst Schaden. Der wäre Support.
Allerdings hast du ja gesagt, dass du am liebsten Carry spielst.
Da wählt man eigentlich Helden, die mit Rechtsklick immer mehr Schaden machen später. Lina kann zwar auf Semicarry gehen, ist aber eher weniger empfehlenswert.
Carries:
Category:Carries - Dota 2 Wiki


----------



## Aegon (28. Januar 2015)

Ich hab jetzt mal ein paar Nahkämpfer ausprobiert, momentan spiel ich vor allem Legion Commander, die ist im 1vs1 mit Lebensraub echt heftig


----------



## TammerID (28. Januar 2015)

Spielst Du ihn auf der Lane oder im Jungle?


----------



## Zybba (28. Januar 2015)

Jo, ist sie.
Man muss nur etwas vorsichtig sein, dass man dem Gegner nicht Schaden schenkt mit der Ulti.


----------



## Aegon (28. Januar 2015)

Momentan auf der Lane, wo sollte man sie denn besser spielen?


----------



## Zybba (28. Januar 2015)

Lane ist mit dem Helden meiner Meinung nach besser.


----------



## TammerID (28. Januar 2015)

Stimme ich Zybba zu. Jungle sehe ich beim Legion Commander lediglich als praktische Notlösung. 

Und Aegon hast du noch weitere Erfahrungen sammeln können?


----------



## Aegon (28. Januar 2015)

Hauptsächlich, dass man mit einer nicht ganz so schnellen Leitung häufiger mal Latenz-und Verbindungsprobleme hat, subjektiv deutlich öfter als in anderen Spielen.
Ansonsten bin ich momentan eher noch am Rumprobieren, was die ganzen verschiedenen Items angeht.


----------



## Fexzz (29. Januar 2015)

Also Beginnerguide den ich empfehlen kann ist "Welcome to Dota, you suck" von "Purge". Einfach mal googlen. 

Derzeit spiele ich selbst leider auch garkein Dota (schon seit Monaten nicht). Fehlt einfach die Zeit und meistens frustrierts dann eh wenn man keine Leute hat zum spielen


----------



## TammerID (29. Januar 2015)

Aegon schrieb:


> Hauptsächlich, dass man mit einer nicht ganz so schnellen Leitung häufiger mal Latenz-und Verbindungsprobleme hat, subjektiv deutlich öfter als in anderen Spielen.
> Ansonsten bin ich momentan eher noch am Rumprobieren, was die ganzen verschiedenen Items angeht.



Das wundert mich doch sehr. Also ich habe  bis jetzt noch keinen getroffen der sich über Verbindungs- bzw. Latenzprobleme beschwert hat.
Was hast Du denn für eine Leitung?

Wenn Du die Items mal ausprobieren möchtest kann ich Dir empfehlen ein Bot Game aufzumachen in dem Du alleine bist. (Cheats aktivieren)
Mit 1-2 Befehlen kannst Du dann alle Skills und Items auf Bots nutzen die sich nicht bewegen.
Wenn Du magst würde ich Dir das raussuchen und hier posten?!


----------



## Zybba (29. Januar 2015)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Also Beginnerguide den ich empfehlen kann ist "Welcome to Dota, you suck" von "Purge". Einfach mal googlen.
> 
> Derzeit spiele ich selbst leider auch garkein Dota (schon seit Monaten nicht). Fehlt einfach die Zeit und meistens frustrierts dann eh wenn man keine Leute hat zum spielen


Hatte ich ihm schon empfohlen. 
Ich find das gute an Purge ist, dass er sowohl für Anfänger als auch erfahrenere Spieler interessant und verständlich ist.
Zumindest sehe ich das so.

Nachdem Team Zephyr ja so nicht mehr existiert, sind einige schon woanders untergekommen.
SexyBamboe beim Team Basicly Unknown, BlitZ bei JoinDota als Co-Kommentator.
Purge macht wieder seinen Stuff... Eosin hat vermutlich keine große Karriere vor sich, aber wer weiß...
Corey könnte meiner Meinung nach weiter spielen, der war für mich im Team der Beste.

Ich zocke zur Zeit auch nicht, bin gerade mit anderen Dingen/Games beschäftigt.
Aber eigentlich müsste ich auch mal wieder ein paar Runden machen, um etwas frisch zu bleiben...

Zur Zeit läuft ja DAC, ich muss unbedingt mal EG und Secret sehen.
Navi war überraschend erfolgreich.
Hatte fest damit gerechnet, dass die so richtig abstinken. ^^


----------



## TammerID (29. Januar 2015)

Habe gestern auch gehört das Navi gut war. Aber kam nicht dazu mir das anzuschauen.
Die Spiele sind ja auch nicht gerade Arbeitnehmerfreundlich... -.-
Hoffentlich komme ich am Wochenende mal dazu mir 1-2 Spiele anzuschauen.


----------



## Aegon (29. Januar 2015)

TammerID schrieb:


> Das wundert mich doch sehr. Also ich habe  bis jetzt noch keinen getroffen der sich über Verbindungs- bzw. Latenzprobleme beschwert hat.
> Was hast Du denn für eine Leitung?
> 
> Wenn Du die Items mal ausprobieren möchtest kann ich Dir empfehlen ein Bot Game aufzumachen in dem Du alleine bist. (Cheats aktivieren)
> ...



Erstmal danke für die ganzen Tipps 

Was genau meinst du mit "das" raussuchen?
Wenn es dir keine Umstände bereitet, kannst du jedensfalls gerne tun 

Zur Latenz:
Mir ist klar, dass ich mit meiner langsamen Leitung (1000) in Online-Spielen allgemein Latenz-Probleme habe. Allerdings ist das in Dota 2 deutlich stärker der Falll als z.B. in Heroes of the Storm oder Diablo 3. Da habe ich nämlich, wenn es hoch kommt, für ein paar Minuten einen 4-Stelligen Ping, das beruhigt sich allerdings dann relativ schnell wieder. Bei Dota 2 hingegen ist es mir schon öfter passiert, dass für 5-10min garnichts mehr ging und man dann irgendwann sah, dass man verloren hat  
Aber gerade auch beim Matchmaking hab ich oft das Problem, dass ich eine Suche starte, annehme, und kurz nachdem der Ladebildschirm erscheint, lande ich wieder auf der Main Page mit einer Fehlermeldung und der Option, wieder beizutreten, was aber wiederum erneut in selbiger Situation endet 
Dabei sei gesagt, dass währenddessen, also bei HotS oder Dota 2, gleich viele bzw. wenige Personen gleichzeitig mit im Netz hängen.

edit: Außerdem haben sich auch Mitspieler von mir oft über Lags geärgert, könnte es vielleicht auch am Server liegen?


----------



## TammerID (29. Januar 2015)

Es gibt Befehle mit denen du ganz einfach gegnerische Helden platzieren kannst die nicht angreifen aber von dir steuerbar sind. So kann man alle Items und Skills ausprobieren und auch die Auswirkungen in Ruhe beobachten.
Ist ganz nett wenn man ein paar Sachen ausprobieren möchte. Aber für den Anfang sollte auch folgendes reichen:

Erstelle eine Lobby, gehe auf Lobby Einstellungen und aktiviere die Cheats.
Starte nun ein Spiel, meinetwegen auch Du gegen einen Bot. Schwierigkeitsgrad ist da egal, da du dich ja nur ausprobieren möchtest.
Wenn du nun einen Helden ausgewählt hast und im Spiel bist schreibe einfach folgende Befehle in den Chat:

-gold 99999 (Fügt dir die angegebene Anzahl an Gold hinzu)
-wtf (Ohne Abklingzeiten und Manakosten Spells und Items nutzen) / -unwtf (deaktivert den Befehl wieder)
-lvlup 25 (Erhöht dein Heldenlevel auf die angegebene Zahl)

Alleine mit den drei Befehlen habe ich schon oft manche Sachen ausprobiert. Auch mal ganz nett um Spell's schnell nacheinander zu casten und das zu üben.

Zu deiner Latenz kann ich Dir leider nicht wirklich helfen. 
Ich habe zwar mit Google ein paar Netsettings gefunden aber ob die dir bei deinem Problem helfen weiß ich nicht.

Sonst teste einfach mal folgende Befehle:



Spoiler



//Internet settings
rate "80000"
cl_cmdrate "66"
cl_interp "0"
cl_interp_ratio "1"
cl_lagcompensation "1"
cl_pred_optimize 2""
cl_smooth "0"
cl_smoothtime "0.01"
cl_updaterate "66"


----------



## Nadsor (2. Februar 2015)

TammerID schrieb:


> Es gibt Befehle mit denen du ganz einfach gegnerische Helden platzieren kannst die nicht angreifen aber von dir steuerbar sind. So kann man alle Items und Skills ausprobieren und auch die Auswirkungen in Ruhe beobachten.
> Ist ganz nett wenn man ein paar Sachen ausprobieren möchte. Aber für den Anfang sollte auch folgendes reichen:
> 
> Erstelle eine Lobby, gehe auf Lobby Einstellungen und aktiviere die Cheats.
> ...


Guter Tipp auf jeden Fall


----------



## Aegon (6. Februar 2015)

So, mittlerweile kann ich gar nicht mehr spielen. Jedes Mal, wenn ich ein Spiel starten will, kommt die Fehlermeldung: "Keine Verbindung zum Server - falsche Challenge" 
Muss ich wohl LoL spielen, das läuft wenigstens


----------



## Zybba (8. Februar 2015)

Gleich um 12:45 spielen Team Secret gegen Evil Geniuses im Dota Asia Cup Halbfinale. Das sind im Moment wohl die beiden Top Teams im Westen.
Ich bin gespannt!

Twitch

Das Finale gegen Vici Gaming kommt leider um 3:30 oder so... 

Edit:
Die Hosts sehen so daneben aus! 
Vor allem in der Kombo. Gestern hatte Winter eine Fliege um, das war noch besser!
Er sah aus wie in Junge in Schuluniform.




Aegon schrieb:


> Muss ich wohl LoL spielen, das läuft wenigstens


Das ist auf jeden Fall die Lösung... :/


----------



## TammerID (8. Februar 2015)

Verdammt ich habe es verpasst. Kurze persönliche Meinung über das Spiel?


----------



## Zybba (9. Februar 2015)

*Atchung, Spoiler zeigt Ausgang des Spiels:*


Spoiler



Das erste Spiel war ein Stomp, da wurde Secret völlig überrannt. Das zweite war recht ausgeglichen, aber wurde halt auch von EG gewonnen. Secret hat sich auch im ersten relativ lange gehalten, aber EG hat eindeutig in beiden Games mehr gerockt. Ich dachte eigentlich Secret gewinnt...


Das Finale konnte ich mir nicht ansehen. Werd ich aber nachträglich wohl auch nicht mehr machen.
Ich bin aber ganz froh, dass DAC jetzt vorbei ist. Die Zeiten waren ja echt nichts für Europäer...^^


----------



## TammerID (9. Februar 2015)

Danke für die kurze Zusammenfassung. Schade ich hätte es Secret sehr gewünscht, nachdem sie da so durchmarschiert sind.

Stimmt die DAC war furchtbar was die Zeiten angeht. Ich habe auch erstaunlich wenig Spiele gesehen. 
Naja bis zum nächsten wirklich großem Event ist es ja noch etwas hin. Und da werden die Zeiten zumindest etwas humaner 
Und das schöne an der TI ist, das man die im Sommer auf dem Beamer im Garten schauen kann. Grillen, Chillen, Kasten killen


----------



## Zybba (9. Februar 2015)

TammerID schrieb:


> Und das schöne an der TI ist, das man die im Sommer auf dem Beamer im Garten schauen kann. Grillen, Chillen, Kasten killen


Das klingt richtig gut! 
Guckste das alleine oder hast du dann deine Leute da?
Ich gucke zwar auch mit Freunden, aber bei mir aus der näheren Umgebung interessiert das nicht wirklich jemanden.
Daher kann man sich meist nicht mal eben spontan dafür treffen.

Wie du schon sagtest, meistens sind die Zeiten bei Tunieren ja ganz ok.
Vor allem laufen ja pro Tag oft über 10 Series. Da kann man eh nicht alles gucken.


----------



## TammerID (9. Februar 2015)

Die Leute mit denen ich regelmäßig zocke, kommen alle aus dem selben Kaff.
Also da ist es auch möglich sich spontan zu treffen. Und wenn das Wetter schlecht ist, dann halt über Teamspeak zusammen gucken 
Wie weit sind denn deine Leute entfernt? Ich meine, um das Finale zusammen zu schauen kann man ja ruhig mal eine kleine Strecke fahren? 

Ja ist ein bisschen Reizüberflutung. Ich habe festgestellt das ich die Caster fast alle doof fand. Habe mich durch das Captains Draft Turnier doch sehr an sYnderen und Sunsfan gewöhnt.
Die machen das mit einem sehr guten Humor, wie ich finde


----------



## Zybba (9. Februar 2015)

Ich hab mir gerade mal auf Joindota den Bericht zum DAC Finale durchgelesen.
Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so abläuft...



TammerID schrieb:


> Die Leute mit denen ich regelmäßig zocke, kommen alle aus dem selben Kaff.
> Also da ist es auch möglich sich spontan zu treffen. Und wenn das Wetter schlecht ist, dann halt über Teamspeak zusammen gucken
> Wie weit sind denn deine Leute entfernt? Ich meine, um das Finale zusammen zu schauen kann man ja ruhig mal eine kleine Strecke fahren?


Über TS haben wir früher auch öfter geguckt, aber das ist halt akustisch echt unübersichtlich dann. Auf der Couch ist es schon entspannter.

Ach, so weit weg ist der nächste auch nicht. 40 km oder so vllt.
Aber spontan treffen für ein Spiel bedeutet halt doch Aufwand. 
TI gucken wir sicher zusammen, fahren ja auch zur ESL. Die größeren Sachen nehmen wir also schon wahr, aber immer geplant, nicht spontan.



TammerID schrieb:


> Ich habe festgestellt das ich die  Caster fast alle doof fand. Habe mich durch das Captains Draft Turnier  doch sehr an sYnderen und Sunsfan gewöhnt.
> Die machen das mit einem sehr guten Humor, wie ich finde


Ich find die auch sehr lustig. Allerdings ist Sunsfan mir echt etwas zu unprofessionell teilweise. Die Namen der Spells könnte er ruhig mal lernen.

Den Großteil der BTS Crew finde ich etwas nervig. Die fahren immer diesen dicken Hype. Am schlimmsten war mal Zyori mit KotlGuy. -.-'
Naja, ich schaue es mir trotzdem an und besser könnte ich es definitiv nicht. 

Die Joindota Caster gefallen mir immer noch am besten. Vor allem Capitalist.


----------



## TammerID (9. Februar 2015)

Nun zwingst Du mich ja dazu mir das nachher auch noch durchzulesen  Auf der Arbeit kommt man ja nicht auf solche Seiten 

Naja über TS ist meist eher eine Notlösung. Über Couch geht sowieso nichts.

Klar ist das man nicht so spontan sein kann wenn einen 40km trennen. Aber immerhin nehmt ihr das wichtige in Angriff 
Stell dir mal vor man müsste alleine zur ESL fahren 

Ja das stimmt Sunsfan ist nicht so die Leuchte, aber ich finde das wird sehr gut durch sYnderen kompensiert.
Wobei ich auch sagen muss, das Sunsfan seine Unwissenheit sehr gut zu verkaufen weiß. Er verpackt es so, das es nicht großartig störend für den Zuschauer ist.
Ich muss aber auch gestehen das ich nicht so die Ahnung von den ganzen Castern habe. Vor einem Jahr habe ich mich gefreut das es überhaupt jemand auf Englisch moderiert und nicht aktiv geschaut wer das überhaupt ist.
Mittlerweile ist man schon etwas interessierter was das angeht.

Aber ist eigentlich auch voll der stressige Job sowas zu casten.


----------



## Zybba (9. Februar 2015)

Ach, liest sich jetzt nicht so spannend... ^^
Wollte nur hier nichts spoilern. Aber falls es dich in Kurzform interessiert:


Spoiler



EG hat VG 3-0 gestomped! oO


Alleine zu so einem Event wie ESL ist echt nicht gut. Allerdings trifft man da auch nette Leute ab und an. Wobei man dann ja nicht den ganzen Tag mit denen rumhängt... ^^

Jo, Synderen hat auf jeden Fall eine Menge Fachwissen.
Sunsfan tut immerhin nicht so als hätte er viel Ahnung.
Jap, habe mal einfach nur aus Spaß ein paar Lobbygames von Freunden gecastet mit wem anders. Ist voll stressig. Man will die ganze Zeit schlaue und wichtige Sachen sagen. Aber man stammelt nur rum! 
Ich konnte mich auch schlecht so extrem euphorisch geben. Wie man es halt von Castern kennt...


----------



## TammerID (10. Februar 2015)

Schockierender Spoiler.....NOT 
Aber danke fürs posten 

Naja immerhin hat man immer ein Gesprächsthema und dieselben Interessen. Macht zumindest den Gesprächseinstieg leicht, aber wer geht da schon hin um neue Leute kennenzulernen? ^^

Das ist eine Sache die wirklich Bewunderung verdient. Das schnelle Reden und dann noch diese, teils übertriebene Euphorie.
Bei manchen hat man ja wirklich Angst das die aufgrund von Umleitungen des Blutes vom Stuhl fallen


----------



## Zybba (10. Februar 2015)

TammerID schrieb:


> Schockierender Spoiler.....NOT


Naja, ich dache es läuft genau andersrum.
Habs ja nicht gesehen, aber ich bin von 1 Game Advantage VG ausgegangen.
Kommt ja immer auf die Regeln an...

Ich hab gestern nach Wochen mal wieder ein paar Pub Games gemacht.
Es lief überraschend gut.


----------



## TammerID (10. Februar 2015)

Bei mir lief es am Wochenende dafür erstaunlich schlecht.
Egal was ich gespielt habe, ich habe mich immer useless gefühlt.
Wir haben zwar 2 von 4 Spielen gewonnen, aber Spaß hatte ich bei keinem....
Ich brauch momentan einfach etwas leichtere Kost. Ein Shooter wie CS GO oder so.

Dota ist halt ein ewiges Auf und Ab xD


----------



## Zybba (10. Februar 2015)

Das stimmt auf jeden Fall.

Zur Zeit ist meine Motivation auch nicht so hoch.
Aber ich würde schon gerne ab und zu zocken, einfach um drin zu bleiben.
Und Pro Games schaue ich auf jeden Fall weiter.

Edit:
Zum Ende des DAC gab es einen *Trailer zum New Bloom Festival 2015*. Das soll diesen Monat sein, angeblich soll dann auch Winter Wyvern kommen.
Diese temporären Modi haben mich noch nie angesprochen. Aber ein neuer Held wäre cool.


----------



## TammerID (11. Februar 2015)

Habe das heute auch gesehen. Gab auf der Dota Seite ein Comic mit Crystal Maiden und WW.
Mal sehen wie lange das noch dauert. Ein neuer Held würde mich aufjedenfall wieder dazu bewegen 

Dota 2 - New Bloom Festival


----------



## Zybba (11. Februar 2015)

Dota Patch 6.83c


Spoiler



6.83C


- Phantom Lancer verfügbar in Captains Mode [?]
- Juggernaut's Agilität von 2.85 auf 2.4
- Juggernaut's Healing Ward Manakosten von 80/100/120/140 auf 120/125/130/135
- Juggernaut's Bladefury Manakosten von 110 auf 120/110/100/90
- Axe's Berserker's Call wird sich nicht länger auf unangreifbare Einheiten auswirken (beispielsweise Einheiten im "Cyclone")
- Axe's Berserker's Call wird Ziele nicht länger stumm stellen, falls Axe stirbt währen seine Ziele noch unter seiner Wirkung sind
- Axe's Culling Blade "Kill"-Limit verringert von 250/350/450 auf 250/325/400 (Scepter von 300/450/625 auf 300/425/550)
- Vengeful Spirit's Wave of Terror Dauer verringert von 20 auf 15 Sekunden
- Lion's Hex setzt das Bewegungstempo von 100 auf 140 (ebenso wie Scythe of Vyse)
- Dire Ancients Spawn-Zone wurde ein wenig kleiner


ALLGEMEINES


- Mehrere Verbesserungen zur Wegfindung
- Behoben: Bot Spiele sind nun auch Offline möglich
- Rückkauf-UI zeigt nun auch an, wie viel Gold beim Ableben verloren wird
- Pausieren ist während "Unranked All Pick"-Spielen nicht mehr erlaubt, sofern Ihr Team schon verbunden ist und noch keine Helden ausgewählt hat
- Pausieren während Matchmaking-Spielen wurde mit einem Countdown versehen
- Behoben: Mehrere Projektilpartikeleffekte, die im "Fog of War" wahrnehmbar waren
- Der "Kill"-Text wurde ein wenig nach unten versetzt, damit er den "Killed By"-Dialog nicht mehr überlagern kann
- Behoben: Lieferung von Gegenständen durch den Kurier, falls die "Liefern"-Taste zu früh nach einem Gegenstandskauf gedrückt wurde


- Wiederholungen starten nun am Anfang der Heldenauswahl
- Die Vermögensstatistik wird nun nach jedem Heldentod sofort aktualisiert
- Ein neues Kommando wurde hinzugefügt, um Debugging bzw. Analysen zu erleichtern (dota_show_spectated_unit_orders), um die Eingaben des Spielers während einer Wiederholung oder beim Zuschauen anzuzeigen
- Linksklick-Aktionen auf die Minikarte ignorieren für 0,2 Sekunden Eingaben nicht mehr
- Alt-Klicken funktioniert nun bei feindlichen Buffs
- Behoben: "Hill Troll Priest" im kleinen Camp bewegte sich manchmal nicht, wenn der Rest des Camps herausgelockt wurde
- Behoben: ein Fehler mit neutralen Creeps und Roshan, die untätig wurden, sofern sie verstummt wurden
- Behoben: Lone Druids Bears Necronomicon Kämpfer geben Lone Druid nicht genügend "Kill credit"
- Alle Sound-Verzeichnisse wurden für -enable_addons freigegeben
- Mehrere Fähigkeitsbeschreibungen wurden angepasst bzw. geändert


PL Captains Mode incoming! 
Axe generft, wie erwartet. Call geht aber weiter durch BKB.
Dire Ancient Pull leichter, High Troll kann gepullt werden. ENDLICH!
Keine tactical Pauses mehr während der Pick Phase!! So gut. 
Buyback Status besser zu erkennen.
Viele gute überfällige Änderungen.


----------



## DerLachs (11. Februar 2015)

Axe Nerf, buuuuuuh


----------



## TammerID (12. Februar 2015)

Ach die angepassten Helden betreffen mich nicht so sehr.
Ich finde die anderen Änderungen entscheidender.

Bin in erster Linie gespannt wie sich WinterWyvern im Public machen wird


----------



## Zybba (12. Februar 2015)

TammerID schrieb:


> Ach die angepassten Helden betreffen mich nicht so sehr.


Mich zwar auch nicht, aber PL IM NEUEN META!!! 
Ich denke schon, dass Progames sich wieder ein wenig wandeln werden.
Der Held wirkt für mich extrem stark.
In Pubs sieht man ihn kaum. Was der Bauer nicht bei den Pros sieht, frisst er nicht... ^^


----------



## TammerID (12. Februar 2015)

Naja aber wenn er Public gespielt wird, geht der ab wie Schmitz Katze.
Der ist aufjedenfall sehr stark und sollte nicht unterschätzt werden.
Nach dem Rework kann PL nun bereits sehr früh mitmischen und Ärger machen.

Schauen wir mal wie sich das entwickelt


----------



## Fexzz (12. Februar 2015)

Ich muss auch mal wieder anfangen, mehr competitive Dota 2 zu gucken. War vor 'nem Jahr mal echt drin, aber dann irgendwie rausgekommen weil keine Leute gekannt im RL die da auch Interesse haben etc. So zum TI gucken gemeinsam ist sicher lustig, werd ganz neidisch wenn ich das bei euch hier lese


----------



## Zybba (12. Februar 2015)

Soll ich schriftliche Interviews hier rein setzen, wenn ich die finde?
Meist lese ich die eh selbst.

Gosugamers.net Interview mit DKPhobos vom Team Asus.Polar:


Spoiler



*Hey Phobos, thanks for joining us in this interview. The Asia Championships are going on, are you following it closely? Are there any surprises for you so far?*
Hi, not really. I just watch occasionally when Na`VI are playing so I can't talk about suprises at the moment.
*Ah okay - who's your favorite for the overall tournament?*
At the moment it's probably Na'Vi, Team Secret and Vici Gaming.
*Your team sadly didn't qualify for the event. In general, you guys have had a lot of ups and downs so far. What do you think is the issue?*
Well, we played around 8 or 9 games on the last day of D2L and 4 hours aftwards we should have gone to the airport. After finishing our matches in Las Vegas for D2L Season 5 we had really bad tickets and my trip home took somewhere between 40-45 hours. And 8-10 hours after getting home we had to play the DAC qualifiers...
*Yeah that was definitely a hectic time - are you sorta happy that you guys don't play in DAC and have a bit more time off?*
[Laughs] Kinda yes. But we really wanted to go.
*Oh yeah for sure. Coming back to you, you only returned to the competitive scene a few months ago - you worked with Na'Vi before that, what did you do for Na'Vi?*
I was hired as a programmer and developed Read - Natus Vincere Website and some other stuff for them.
*Oh cool! Do you still do it or are you only focused on pro gaming at the moment?*
Unfortunately I have no time for programming at the moment.
*How much time do you spend playing/practicing Dota 2 per day?*
We practice somewhere between 2-8 hours a day.
*Why did you decide to come back to professional Dota? When did you decide to do so?*
I decided to come back to the competitive scene in March 2014 so i have time to train for The International. Why? Because it's something I've wanted to try and I wanted to see how it would go.
*And how did NVMI come together? Whose idea was it?*
The idea was devised by Goblak and myself. We wanted to play together so we started searching for players to complete the roster. We found Illidan for the carry role and brought in two young talents Lil and Afoninje for the support and mid roles.
*Shortly after you guys came together, you also won the GameShow League LAN finals against Na'Vi - did you expect to do so well so soon?*
No, we didn't expect this at all. It was really huge morale boost for for the team.
*Sadly though, Goblak left the team and joined Na'Vi - how did you handle this? And did you immediately think of fng as a replacement?*
Well, fng was the only one variant who could save us. Thank god he agreed!
*Did you immediately accept him as a captain?*
Yes!
*Coming back to you, you were playing both offlane and midlane, primarily midlane now. Which role do you prefer?*
Well I really don't care. I like to play different roles, so one day it could be mid, another it could be the offlane. Or both!
*Do you think you play differently on each role or would you say you play the same?*
Sure, I play differently. I find it very helpful to understand how each core hero works.
*What are your favorite heroes? Is there maybe a hero you want to play more often but can't because he doesn't work in the current meta?*
My favourite heroes are spread between the two roles. At the moment I really like Ember Spirit, Zeus, Centaur Warrunner, Brewmaster, Puck and Batrider. I really like Timbersaw but unfortunately he doesn't work in the current meta.
*True, sadly. You and Dendi have been friends for a long time, do you think you two could ever play in a team together?*
I hope so. [smiles]
*The Western scene has just seen a few roster changes, but the CIS teams haven't changed yet. Do you think that changes will still come? Will Asus.Polar stick together?*
At the moment I couldn't say. We will see after DAC.
*Okay, let's hope everything stays the same, as a lot of CIS teams are doing really well - what do you think of Hellraisers?*
With Hellraisers I don't think they have really strong players in the team, but they combine well as a team and have very good strategies.
*And Power Rangers? They didn't perform too well yesterday.*
I think they play well against SNG (CIS) teams because they are prepared for our strategies and gameplay. But against the other teams... You can see by their results.
*Anyway, you guys have played in a lot of tournaments lately. Some say there are too many tournaments going on. Do you agree? Would you prefer playing less officials?*
Yes, it is very difficult to play so many games, we are tired. Sometimes you can play up to 5-8 games against one team in a week. It isn't interesting at all. And you have no time to prepare for the games.
*Yeah it really is a bad situation... Anyway, you guys are changing your name to Asus.Polar - let's be honest here, do you miss the name NVMI?*
Yes, I liked NVMI. Goblak proposed the name when we formed the team. The full name Nam Vezet - Mi Igraem (Нам везет - мы играем) means 'We are lucky - we are playing'. Something like that.
*Nice. So, how long do you think you could play competitively? You said before that you wanted to play in TI5 - will a bad performance there mean that you quit?*
No, I want to play for a minimum of 2-3 years. [smiles]
*Good! Thank you for the interview man, any shoutouts?*
Thank you too! Thanks to all who support us, we will try to do our best!





Fexzz schrieb:


> War vor 'nem Jahr mal echt drin, aber dann irgendwie rausgekommen weil keine Leute gekannt im RL die da auch Interesse haben etc.


Bei mir sind es auch nur 2 im RL, der Rest TS Bekanntschaften... Mein direkter Freundeskreis ist leider nicht nerdig genug/spielt kein Dota.


----------



## Zybba (17. Februar 2015)

Leider ist bisher PL immer noch nicht im Meta angekommen. 
Da muss wohl erst mal einer vormachen, was er damit kann...

Funn1k hat NaVi verlassen.


----------



## TammerID (18. Februar 2015)

Naja so alt ist das Update nun noch nicht. Das dauert ein bisschen bis ein Team die Eier hat den zu picken 

Meinetwegen können alle NaVi verlassen.  Mir ist das Team einfach so unsympathisch...


----------



## Zybba (18. Februar 2015)

TammerID schrieb:


> Naja so alt ist das Update nun noch nicht. Das dauert ein bisschen bis ein Team die Eier hat den zu picken


Genug Zeit zum Üben hatten sie doch!


----------



## TammerID (18. Februar 2015)

Wenn man davon ausgeht das die das Vollzeit betreiben hast Du Recht


----------



## SnugglezNRW (18. Februar 2015)

PL ist eigentlich ein sehr starker carry, das wissen die Pro Clans auch.
Aber die wissen auch das PL sehr leicht zu countern ist. ich bin mir nicht sicher ob PL daher bei einigen Anklang findet.
Speziell glaube ich das es für NaVi und deren Spielstiel bessere Carrys gibt.


----------



## Zybba (18. Februar 2015)

Naja, viele Helden können im Grunde leicht gekontert werden. Es kommt halt immer auf die Teamkomposition an.

IceIceIce hat z.B. gesagt, er würde gerne PL auf der Offlane spielen.
Klar, ob und wie das dann funktioniert, ist die Frage...

Mit NaVi gebe ich dir Recht.
Die sollen lieber die Finger von so was lassen... xD


----------



## SnugglezNRW (18. Februar 2015)

PL Offlane halte ich für fragwürdig.
PL braucht eher farm als exp. Mit der Lance kann er vielleicht ein paar Lasthits setzen, das wars dann aber auch schon.
Zudem ist PL auf der Offlane dem vermutlich gegnerischen Carry auf der Lane keine Gefahr, wodurch die Supporter schon sehr früh mehr Druck aufbauen können.
Ich weis nicht...


und zu Navi...
manchmal habe ich das Gefühl die sollten am besten mit 5 Supportern spielen / bzw 4 Support + irgend n Schwachsinn für Dendi


----------



## Zybba (18. Februar 2015)

Jo, denke ich auch.
Aber ich will den nu mal in nem offiziellen Match sehen! 
Scheißegal wo... Meinetwegen Position 5.

Mal schauen, wenn NaVi dazu bekommen und ob das was bringt...
Ironischerweise war ja die letzten Wochen die Xwurst am besten.


----------



## Zybba (19. Februar 2015)

Ups...
Anscheinend kommt PL erst diese Woche wieder in CM. Ich hatte das vollkommen verpeilt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Artikel dazu:
DotA 2 Features: The Phantom Lancers are back | GosuGamers


----------



## Zybba (19. Februar 2015)

Xcalibur Interview:



Spoiler



*Would you mind introducing yourself before we start?*
Hi, my name is Steve Ye, I’m a 17-year old chinese kid that’s grown up in Sweden. My in-game handle is XCalibur and I began playing Dota 2 after the second iteration of The International.


*If we look a little closer on when you got involved in the professional scene, it is obvious that we first look at when you became the stand-in for fnatic during the summer of 2014. The story goes that they simply reach out to you due to topping the european MMR leaderboard and take you to The Summit. Was this all that was to your recruitment, and had you had any ambitions to compete earlier before they reached out?*
I had always wanted to compete in Dota even before fnatic reached out to me, but I’d never really taken it beyond local tournaments until then. The difference between playing with fnatic and with friends was also massive, even though we always played captain’s mode and picked heroes with a plan in mind we always ended up playing it like a pub game more than anything else. Given that, I found it very hard to actually break out into the higher tier of competitive Dota, and it wasn’t really until Johan “BigDaddyn0tail” Sundstein got me in to fnatic that I got to experience playing against Tier 1 teams.

Playing against such good opponents, and then also simply playing with a real team for the first time taught me so much, they viewed the game so differently and really played off eachother to try and win. It was the first real time it felt as if I played with an actual team in Dota.


*What was the environment like when you first joined? Many eyes were already glaring at you given that you’d be playing with one of the most popular rosters around. Did this ever put you off or make you nervous?*
I never actually felt that much pressure. Mostly because I thought I was only going to fill in for Adrian “Era” Kryzeiu when we travelled to The Summit, and therefore I just wanted to see how well I could perform against really good players. But of course a part of me wanted to win it as well, but in all honesty the only part about it I felt slightly nervous about was that it was my first time playing at a LAN. Those jitters disappeared instantly after the game versus DK though.


*Like you mentioned, your debut on LAN was an epic victory against DK at The Summit. Did the weight of just that performance actually sink in to begin with?*
I think it’s the best feeling I’ve ever felt to be honest, and I was in a state of shock afterwards. There’s a video out there after we won where BigDaddy and Trixi went nuts and started hugging eachother, but I think I was honestly happier than both of them but I just couldn’t express it due to the shock. I legitimately couldn’t comprehend that we’d managed to actually beat a team like DK, it took a lot of time to digest fully.

*Even though your journey at The Summit didn’t go much further than the groupstage, were you all happy with your performance?*
It was disappointing since our start to the tournament went so well. We were extremely pleased with our performance in the groupstage, but I think our run really could’ve gone much better if DK hadn’t chosen to play us in the upper bracket as we had to play EG in the loser’s bracket following that series.


*Your own play was very often centered around Tinker and Meepo, and was often seen as a “one trick pony” type of player. How do you view this assertion of yourself as a player?*
I played those heroes the most because those were the heroes we had the easiest time winning with. I know how to play others as well, but since we played competitively we would always go for a favored strategy that would let us win, so the rest of the team shaped our play around me.


*Tinker and Meepo are considered two of the most mechanically demanding characters in the game. Was this why you enjoyed playing them?*
I don’t think you could say that necessarily, I think it was more that I saw a ton of potential in them. When I played them I felt like I made a ton of mistakes yet I was still able to perform on them. So it pushed me to play them more and try and perfect my own playstyle on them.


*When it became clear that Era would be playing together with fnatic at The International 4, how did you react?*
I didn’t really have a reaction as I felt Era deserved it since I’d only played with fnatic during the time after the invites had gone out anyway. Of course I wished I could’ve played at TI, but I never felt “cheated” out of it as Era really did deserve to play.


*Do you think fnatic would’ve performed better if you had been part of the TI-roster?*
I’d like to think so. That’s not to say that I think I’m a better player than Era, but more that I had spent a month playing with the team prior to TI and we’d started to develop a specific playstyle tailored to us at that point in time, which combined with the fact that Era hadn’t played together with them for close to a month and was the main cause for the team not performing well.

Era’s the way more experienced player however in comparison to me, so I think if all the problems weren’t present they would’ve gone far.


*With that, your journey in fnatic ended. Would you call it a bitter ending given the situation that predicated it?*
Absolutely not, I could’ve only dreamt of having a summer as amazing as last year’s. Before any of these things were set in motion I was expecting to be sitting at home playing pubs all summer, and even after fnatic contacted me I thought they’d only want me to play for them at The Summit, but they brought me along to all of their tournaments during the summer months which was amazing.


*After the massive western shuffle took place, you initially appeared on the first iteration of Team Tinker. Your time in the team seemed to be cut very short however, what was this due to?*
I really wanted to keep on competing but the rest of the team weren’t all too sold on having me be part of the fold and eventually there was only SingSing that wanted to keep on playing with me, which is something I am extremely thankful for. But since the majority of the team thought they could perform better with someone else in my stead I was replaced, which actually really brought me down. I lost almost all of my motivation which lead to me taking a rather long break from Dota, which I really regret now looking back.


*Were you personally convinced that the idea behind a superteam like Team Tinker initially was could work well in practice?*
I enjoyed the thought behind it and also respected every single player involved in the initiative. Unfortunately it really didn’t pan out to be all that great in the end.


*Did you keep in touch with pro-players following your time with fnatic and Team Tinker and did you actively attempt to keep playing Dota professionally?*
I still keep in touch with pros, but it’s mostly the fnatic guys and the ones who approached me at events. But we don’t talk about joining teams or anything like that, it’s mostly Dota-talk.


*At the moment of writing this your last professional team was MeePwn’d, who are currently continuing without you. Has this detered you from continuing try and continue playing professionally?*
I am going to keep trying to make Dota 2 my chosen career-path and I’m hoping I can join another team as soon as possible, though right now the market seems a bit scarce. I’ll keep playing as much as I possibly can so I can show a strong performance whenever I return to the competitive scene. The pause I took after being benched from Team Tinker also affected my performance in MeePwn’d and I really didn’t perform up to the level that’s expected of a pro. I’ve learnt my lesson and will keep on practicing so when the day comes and I play in a team, I’ll be in peak form.


*Any final words?*
Thank you for the interview. I would also like to thank all my fans who have always supported me, it means so much that people even remember me and I feel extremely motivated once again, and won’t disappoint when I return.



ArsZeeqq Interview (Vega Squadron Captain)


Spoiler



*Thanks very much for taking the time to talk with us! Please tell us a little about yourself and what stirred your interest in playing DOTA 2 professionally.*
My name is Arseniy Usov, I’m from Ulianovsk, Russia and I play the captain/support role in Vega Squadron. I’ve been in touch with Dota2 since an early age. When I came home from classes, I would go play some dota allstars matches on local bnet servers. Ever since then, I’ve never stopped playing.


*You’ve already won three online tournaments this year, including your victory over HellRaisers for the Gigabyte Challenge #12. On top of that, you’ve taken games away from NIP – one of the most successful rising European teams. Do you believe your win over HellRaisers came down to your drafts? Or were there specific plays you felt vital to your success?*
I think that we were a bit lucky with our drafts and our plays against HellRaisers. After the first game, I understood which heroes I should pick/ban and everything became easier. I’m not saying that HR are bad, but it was a strangely smooth win.

I don’t think that there is a "special" Vega play-style. What we drafted was pretty typical for us, but... it went well. About NIP...ehm, this game decided nothing actually, both teams played poorly to be honest. We shouldn’t consider this match too much. I want to say that our roster change is the reason behind our success.


*In regards to your roster change what brought you guys together? I saw that you referred to no[o]ne as the UA Sumail in your game against Alliance.*
We played with 9pashaebashu and CeMaTheSlayeR for a long time. No[o]ne came from USH team (with DotaStalk and Androidp) which I played with for a month and TpoH came after he left M5.

About No[o]ne, yes he is some kind of Ukrainian Sumail. He is very young and ambitious and of course he is a very talented dota player. Actually, I found him through a Russian team named TEAM-ASC from the SLTV Pro Series, which I played for as a stand-in. I was very excited by his plays.


*Why do you think your recent match against Alliance wasn't as successful? Did it come down to drafting or certain decisions in the match?*
Our match against Alliance wasn’t successful only because everyone became very tired from a very tight match schedule this week. Plus, that was bo2 and bo3 with ONE team. If we lose something, we try to fix our issues with drafts/any plays, but there were no time for this.


*With the ESL One qualifiers you may be matched up against some established teams. You may very well be expecting some long series to play. What will your team do to cope with a long series and keep your momentum?*
Oh, that’s a very hard question though. We are trying to train some new stuff compared to the meta (it’s all about juggernaut, axe, etc), nothing else. We think that our old strategies and our new stuff will help us to win against any other enemy team.


*Overall, you're a quite a new team and you've had a lot of success so far. Why do you think you've had such immediate success in this patch? What about the current patch/meta do you believe works with your play style?*
I think that we are all very experienced players in dota2, except No[o]ne – he is the new guy. Dota is all about serious intentions with dota. When we played in Ahead Gaming, we played just for having fun, laughed in all official games and stuff. But now we are professionals, I think we are committing ourselves like talented and professional players and this is our success. There is nothing about meta/play style/players and so on, just serious doto.


*Your team appears to be very focused on using teamwork to pick off your opponent and gain an advantage through a lot of activity on the map. It seems like this has been crucial to your success, but also has the potential to fall apart sometimes. How does your team adjust if you can't take the opponent by surprise?*
I think that our style to make some pressure or activity on the map is comparable to many CIS teams, so there are no surprises. But I think that there are no benefits in this play style because of the patch. If you kill someone about 10 times, you’re getting nothing, but when you die after getting this huge streak while "actively diving" or applying "map pressure" it becomes a big problem. It’s actually hard to adjust our plays – I don’t know what to say about this.


*What would you like to see change or comeback in the current meta?*
Now that Phantom lancer is in captain’s mode, I want him to be a bit better for competitive games. I’m playing him successfully in matchmaking, but it’s not enough. Actually, I'd like to remove axe and barathrum from cm mode, they are really annoying! My team can't really play against SB, it’s hard to understand this hero. About axe? 10sec cd "anti-bkb disable"? Need I say more? I’m always aiming to ban this hero during a draft.


*It seems like CIS teams have been doing very well in the current patch. What about this patch do you think empowers CIS dota?*
I think that there are no really EARLY strats in this patch and no ULTRA LATE strats. Mid game was born for CIS doto. Kill, Kill, Aegis, Fight, Kill, Kill, Aegis to high ground. Heroes like Troll Warlord, Juggernaut, Shadow Fiend, and Sniper are great for this.


*Besides ESL One, what other tournaments does your team have its eyes on? What can we expect to see from Vega for the rest of the year?*
We are playing SLTV Starseries, Weplay Tournament, DotaPit, and joinDota Masters division 2. We are going to participle in the qualifiers for The Summit also.


*Are there are any last words you would like to say to current and new Vega fans?*
I just want to say hello to our fans, hope you’ll be proud of our Doto! Shout-outs to our sponsor's: G2A and Alexey, they are doing soooo much for us. And I wanna say "zdarova" to my team and friends (apathy, ved, fru, chib) and my girlfriend Nastia!


----------



## Zybba (5. März 2015)

Array


Spoiler



*EHOME's new Malaysian squad just kicked off three days ago, and they are already hard at practice together. GosuGamers reached out to them during a break between scrims to hear more from the new team. *


The recent creation of EHOME's Malaysian squad disturbed the waters in South East Asia, with the appearance of a Malaysian dream team leaving the SEA scene yet in another state of flux. Starring four long-time veterans of the Dota 2 scene and one of the brightest talents in Malaysia, EHOME look set to make their mark in the South East Asian scene under the command of Yee Fung 'Mushi' Chai. GosuGamers reached out to EHOME during a break in their scrims to conduct a short interview with them. 

_The interview was conducted by a GosuGamers associate on the ground with them in Malaysia on 3 March 2015. The questions were specifically directed at players for most of the interview, and we have thus organised the questions corresponding to the players. _

*Hi guys, thank you for giving GosuGamers this interview. To begin, I'd like to ask some questions that could be answered by any of you. What do you think of the Korean scene: are they strong enough to compete internationally?*
Ohaiyo: I think the Korean scene has impressed all of us. Within a short span of time, they have caught up with the rest of the world and they have shown tremendous improvements over the last few months. I think they will continue improving from here on out. Right now, they have the capability to place top 8 in every major tournament.

*Who do you think are your strongest rivals in SEA at the moment (many people would think it is Rave) ?*
Kecik Imba: I think 5eva is the strongest team in SEA right now. Their capability to play a much wider hero pool is a big threat to many teams and they are most likely to pull off an upset when they face teams outside of SEA.


*Yee Fung 'Mushi' Chai*

*Hi Mushi, you spent a year in DK, so the next few questions will be related to then. Your playstyle in DK changed a lot over the year - from a carry-centric role you changed to a playmaking role - did you enjoy that change?*
I think that all professional players should be able to play all roles. The DK team is a team made of veterans in the game and all of them can play all the roles in the game and therefore, we switched our roles around often to confuse our opponents. I really enjoy playing multiple roles and I really enjoyed learning from these frequent swaps. I think it improved me as a player.

*What kind of role do you foresee yourself playing in this new Malaysian team?*
Many are trying to speculate what our roles will be. Unfortunately, I will not be disclosing our roles for now. Watch out for our first official game.

*You stepped away from the captain role in DK, will you be the captain of this new squad?*
I was merely the drafter for team DK but I was never the captain. I will be the captain for EHOME Malaysia.

*How has your experience living and playing in China changed your attitude towards winning and playing Dota?*
In DK, I won a lot of championship that I could not previously win. I believe I found a higher respect for our profession as a pro gamer. I'm not saying that my hunger for winning has gone down but I will not be very angry if we don't win. It is a learning process after all.

*If you had the chance again, would you drop everything and go back to play with that DK team?*
DK is a great team. Since everyone in DK has their own team now I think there is no need to drop everything to reform the team. As long as they are comfortable with their own team.

*Could you explain more to us about the impact of 71 - why is he so respected and revered by the players he has coached?*
71 is a very calm and collected man and he would spend a lot of time explaining strategies and analysis with the players. He watched every single one of our games as a person from outside the game and sometimes could see stuff that we could not. Mikasa is also a very good coach in that respect.

*Is this why you chose to join the EHOME brand so as to work with him again?*
I respect and trust him a lot. Prior to DAC, 71 and the management approached me to reform EHOME and I think it is a good move for my future.

*Why did you choose to return to SEA after moving to China again?*
Ohaiyo: We had some communication issues in China. Although Mushi and I can speak Chinese fluently, the accent is different and at the end of the day, it is still more comfortable to talk among Malaysians. Besides that, we also have a different way of perceiving the game and with our Chinese teammates. Our styles are different too. Therefore, we decided to return to Malaysia.

*Did the higher chances of receiving an invite to TI5 play a role in your decision to return to SEA?*
I cannot deny that it is an advantage but even if Valve decide to put us in the qualifier, we are okay with it. If we can't beat all the teams in the qualifier to secure our spot in the TI5, we will just end up disappointing our fans and the viewers in the main event.

*The team’s formation has left many people voicing out their unhappiness with you - they see you as someone who destroys teams to fulfil his goals. Do you have any response to this?*
EHOME's decision to invest in the South East Asian scene is a blessing, especially when the scene is going through tough times. As for my fans, my true fans will always support me no matter where I go. Kecik will also receive even more exposure in EHOME and also a stable salary. I think it is a good move for his future. Considering that we are playing under EHOME and it is a Chinese brand, I will try my best to build up the team so that the Chinese fans will be proud of us.
I believe that I am a very strict and bad tempered player. If I am selfish, Ohaiyo and Kyxy will not want to team with me again. I think that roster changes are normal to form the best team and every competitive teams will have to go through it one way or another. If the departure of a single player can destroy a team, I wouldn't say the bond of the remaining four players are that strong. Take a look at our Chinese friends for example, you rarely see them disband because one of their players leave. They stay together to find a replacement for the departed player.

*In addition to this, many people believe that you were the one who caused Titan to break apart. However, I believe Xtinct had left the squad first - could you please explain what happened?*
Actually even when I was in DK, BurNing and LaNm have already decided to retire. At the same time, I was also some personal issues and when my former Orange teammates asked me to return, I jumped on the opportunity straight away. As to why the team decided not to continue with Titan and go on without a sponsor wasn't handled by me. After all, I was not in the team and I do not know the interaction between the team and Titan's management.
In regards to the removal of Xtinct from Team Malaysia, it was done after a discussion with everybody. We came to an agreement that something has happened that affected the chemistry between Net and Xtinct support duo and they are not playing as well together. This is strictly the chemistry between them and I still think they are very strong individual players. They are doing very well in their current teams.

*The SEA scene was slowly beginning to find some stability without a powerhouse team, but the emergence of EHOME has changed this situation. Do you think you have enough competition in the current SEA?*
South East Asia has a lot of potential teams. I cannot say that we will dominate the scene for sure but we are not aiming just to be the best in SEA, but a force to be reckon with in the international scene.

*Do you think you would have gotten an invite to the largest tournament in SEA - Major All Stars - if you had made your announcement sooner?*
It is our loss that we have missed the event but there is nothing to be disappointed about because there are a lot more tournaments coming up. We intend to join as many as possible.

*What do you think of your former teammates in EHOME?*
ddc - Ohaiyo: He is kinda hearted and has a nice singing voice. He is mostly quiet.
Inflame - Mushi: He is the most noisy guy in the team. I laugh every time he says “Lao zi zhe pan fei le” (I'm useless in this game)
Zyf - Ohaiyo: He has the highest potential I believe but he loses his cool often. If he can overcome that, he will be scarily good.

*Any ideas who will be joining the squad now that you and Ohaiyo have left?*
I honestly do not know. The Chinese shuffle is the biggest one in the world and also the messiest.


*Chong Xin 'Ohaiyo' Khoo*

*How does it feel to relocate with Mushi like this - from Malaysia to China and now back to Malaysia?*
I don't have any particular feelings about it. I feel very good about our current team and I learned a tremendous amount in China.
*Did you experience living and playing in China change your thoughts towards the game?*
Definitely, I realized that the trust between teammates are very crucial for the team and it is hard to beat others if we do not trust each other 100%. My opinion about the role 1,2,3 also changed and role swaps are very important. As an offlane player, I could sometimes go solo mid to create confusion. This would make it tougher for our opponents to adapt.
*At TI3 and TI4 you had a very stable roster with both Orange and Titan - does the recent roster instability affect you and your gameplay?*
Roster stability is also very important. For example, in EHOME, we practiced a lot but since we are new and unstable, I started playing worse and worse. One's action will affect everybody else in the team in terms of creating space and initiating fights. If the chemistry is good between teammates, you can perform regardless of what you play.


*Kang Yang 'KyXy' Lee*

*Many people are surprised that you would choose to team up with Mushi again after multiple disbandments. Why did you choose to join this project?*
I think he is a very experienced player and we have been teammates for a very long time. I know his style very well and we also have no problems communication wise. I feel very comfortable and confident to team up with him.
*Why did you not join Mushi and Ohaiyo in moving to China?*
Initially, they wanted me as the fifth player before they brought in Zyf. After much discussion, 71 thinks that Zyf is a much better suit for the new team and therefore, I stayed in Malaysia.
*Some observers believe you will be moving to support, is this true?*
It's a secret!


*Fadil 'Kecik Imba' Bin Mohd Raziff*

*Invasion was doing well before you left them to join EHOME - does your decision to leave affect them immensely?*
I think they are doing quite well at the moment. They recruited dabeliuteef (former G-Guard player) to replace me and they have a real carry player now. They did not have a strong carry player when I was in the team.
*You played mid for Invasion, and now you will be competing with Mushi for the mid position - do you think you are a better mid player than him?*
Of course not. Mushi is a veteran solo mid player. He was my mentor and has taught me a lot on the role.
*Being regarded as one of the best up and coming player in the SEA region, can you talk about your dream and aspirations for your Dota career and for the team?*
It is probably similar to all other competitive Dota 2 players. I want to win The International and I will do my best in every single game.
*How well do you think you will fit into the team? Do you feel that there could be some language barriers between you and the rest?*
I was actually uncomfortable the first time but I expressed my problems to Mushi and the team adjusted and now, they give commands in English. Things are going good now.


*Johnny 'JohNny' Lee*

*Could you explain why you left Mineski despite doing well with them in the two months there?*
Coming from a Chinese speaking upbringing, my English was not very good to begin with. When I went to the Philippines, I was forced to speak English and while we could communicate decently, it wasn't great. It is still best if I speak Chinese. I could get my idea across much faster.
*You are one of the Malaysian players who have a lot of international experience: which place did you enjoy living in the most - Malaysia, Philippines, or China?*
Malaysia for sure. As I said before, my English isn't very good and in Malaysia, I can speak Chinese. Of course I could also play in China but I prefer the Malaysian lifestyle over the Chinese. They have a big focus to only recruit great veteran players and the chances are very slim for me to be included in the shuffle. There are a lot of good unnamed Chinese players out there.
*With your experiences playing in multiple countries, which do you think is the best for professional players?*
Every country has its advantages but going overseas definitely gives you more focus because you are forced into training hard as long as you can overcome the communication issues. You have no peers overseas to distract you.



Den Part mit dem koreanische Dota fand ich interessant. Eine Zeit lang habe ich viel KDL (Korean Dota League) geschaut, da liefen mehr doer weniger täglich normale Spiele im Studio mit Publikum. Das war ziemlich cool. Es war halt eher klein gehalten, kein Riesenturnier. Für mich hatte das einen gewissen Charme.
Allerdings sind mir die Teams nicht so sehr im Gedächtnis geblieben.
Nur Rave, MVP Phoenix und Zephyr.
Zephyr war das Team um Purge, aber die haben sich mittlerweile aufgelöst. Einige Spieler sind aber wieder woanders untergekommen. Corey und Bamboe spielen in anderen Teams. Purge macht wohl wieder sein altes Ding und Blitz ist jetzt bei JoinDota.


----------



## Zybba (30. März 2015)

*rauskram* 


*Interview mit Qojqva von Team Tinker (1.Teil):*


Spoiler



*Ich will wieder TI4-Form*
Shootingstar, TI4-Dominator, deutsche Hoffnung: Max "qojqva" Bröcker von Team Tinker hat in seiner "Dota 2"-Karriere schon einiges erlebt - trotz seines jungen Alters von gerade einmal 19 Jahren. Im ersten Teil des großen Interviews mit Entania spricht qojqva über die schwierigen letzten Monate, das neu formierte Team Tinker, seine persönliche Entwicklung und ein mögliches Karriereende.  
*Entania: Max, bei Team Tinker lief es in den letzten Monaten nicht so gut, durchwachsene Ergebnisse und Lineupwechsel warfen euch zurück. Erst langsam findet ihr in die Erfolgsspur zurück. Wie frustrierend war der Jahresbeginn für dich persönlich?*
*qojqva:* Eigentlich war der Jahresbeginn nicht allzu frustrierend. Wir wussten, dass das damalige Lineup nicht wirklich zusammen passt und haben uns schon Gedanken über potentielle neue Spieler gemacht. In den Monaten vor The International macht man sich ohnehin nochmal Gedanken, ob das eigene Lineup wirklich gut auf dem TI sein kann. 
*Entania: Was waren die Hauptprobleme des alten Lineups?*
*qojqva:* Die Kommunikation war das größte Problem, denke ich. Man hat nicht richtig zusammengespielt, es hat sich nicht wie 5vs5 angefühlt, stattdessen hat jeder oft sein eigenes Spiel gespielt. Unter anderem war die Zusammensetzung der Spieler nicht optimal meiner Meinung nach, aber dazu will ich nicht allzu sehr ins Detail gehen bzw. einen Spieler schlecht reden. 
*Entania: Wer war bei der Suche nach neuen Spielern die treibende Kraft im Team?*
*qojqva:* Bulba unterhält sich wohl am meisten mit anderen Spielern, deswegen hat er uns potentielle Spieler genannt. Danach haben wir diese im Team besprochen und dann, wenn alle einverstanden waren, Testspiele mit ihnen gemacht. 
*Entania: Nach welchen Kriterien habt ihr die Spieler ausgewählt?*
*qojqva:* Vor allem sollte derjenige viel reden und sich gut ausdrücken können. Natürlich sollten außerdem die Mechanics nicht allzu schlecht sein, ein wichtiger Punkt war zudem Kritikfähigkeit. Wir glauben, dass auf unsere derzeitigen Spieler jene Tugenden zutreffen. 
*Entania: Mit Black habt ihr einen der erfahrensten und besten Carries Europas verpflichtet. Was erwartet ihr euch von ihm?*
*qojqva:* Wir hoffen, mit ihm nochmal besser zu werden und uns bei der Kommunikation bzw. beim Teamplay zu steigern. Durch seine Zeit in China kann er uns bestimmt in einigen Sachen helfen, gleichzeitig können wir ihm bei einigen Dingen helfen. 
*Entania: Black ist vor allem als farmender Carry bekannt, die Rolle als "Hauptfarmer" kam bei Team Tinker bisher vor allem dir zu. Wir wird das in Zukunft geregelt?*
*qojqva:* In Zukunft werden wir wahrscheinlich keine festen Rollen haben. Black und ich werden uns bei den Rollen abwechseln – je nachdem, wer sich wohler mit dem Helden fühlt, spielt ihn ganz einfach. Das verwirrt den Gegner auch etwas und kann so von Vorteil sein. 
*Entania: Kurz zum Thema Talente: Mit Sumail hat es ein weiterer ganz junger Spieler in kürzester Zeit zum Topspieler geschafft. Wie kommt es, dass ein so unerfahrener Spieler schon solche Leistungen abrufen kann?*
*qojqva:* Ich glaube, dass Sumail das perfekte Umfeld hat und im Spiel entsprechend gut behandelt wird. Das heißt, dass EG immer sicherstellt, dass er ein faires Matchup hat und seine Lane gewinnt. Dazu kommt natürlich, dass er sehr talentiert ist. 
*Entania: Wird das alleine langfristig reichen, um sich in der Weltspitze zu etablieren?*
*qojqva:* Solange er weiterhin so viel spielt und ppd strategisch einer der Besten ist: ja, definitiv! 
*Entania: Was macht ppd aktuell besser als die anderen Team-Captains?*
*qojqva:* ppd ist sehr konstant in dem, was er pickt. Er denkt viel über seine Strategien nach, bevor er sie ausprobiert. Vor dem Spiel erklärt er seinem Team, wie er sich die Strategie ausgedacht hat und wie er denkt, wie man sie spielen sollte. So funktionieren die einzelnen Spieler als Team und nicht nur wie fünf Individuen. 
*Entania: Talent, was bedeutet das in "Dota" eigentlich konkret?*
*qojqva:* Ein Spieler ist talentiert, wenn er schnell sehr gut wird bzw. nicht viel Spielpraxis braucht, um sein Niveau zu halten. 
*Entania: Du hast auch sehr früh schon auf einem sehr hohen Level "Dota" gespielt. Was unterscheidet dich vom "Talent" qojqva aus deiner Anfangszeit am meisten?*
*qojqva:* Natürlich habe ich bisher einiges an Erfahrung gesammelt, wodurch ich jetzt viel gelassener bin, wenn es mal nicht so gut läuft. Außerdem kommuniziere ich im Spiel viel mehr. Früher habe ich z.B. nicht angesagt, dass meine Spells auf Cooldown sind oder dass ich ein wichtiges Item für den Spielverlauf fertiggestellt habe. Heute leite ich auch deutlich mehr Ganks und sage meinem Team, wo ich die Gegner vermute. 
*Entania: Was waren die Schlüsselmomente und die wichtigsten Personen, die dir bei deinem Entwicklungsprozess in den letzten Jahren geholfen haben?*
*qojqva: *Wahrscheinlich die Freundschaft und Bekanntschaft von Bulba. Ich kenne ihn schon lange und er hat mir in vielerlei Hinsicht sehr geholfen. Damals spielte ich
noch Offlane und ich sah ihn als einen der besten Offlane-Spieler, deswegen hab ich ihn viel zu der Rolle bzw. generell Sachen um "Dota" gefragt. Dazu kam, dass wir uns außerhalb von "Dota" sehr gut verstanden haben und so auch einfach viel miteinander geredet haben. 
*Entania: Wie würdest du deine Leistungen im Moment einschätzen?*
*qojqva:* Ich bin zufrieden, obwohl ich um einiges besser spielen könnte, finde ich. Beim letzten The International hab ich die besten Leistungen meiner ganzen Karriere abgerufen. Ich hoffe, diese auf dem TI 2015 noch zu übertreffen. Leider ist meine Zeit gerade etwas limitiert, aber trotzdem versuche ich, das Meiste herauszuholen. Früher hatte ich z.B. viel mehr Zeit, um Replays anzuschauen. Jetzt hilft mir zum Glück mein Coach dabei, so dass ich nicht mehr viele anschauen muss. 
*Entania: Du sprichst die knappe Zeit an. Wie schwierig ist es momentan, die richtige Balance aus "Dota", Schule und Privatleben zu finden?*
*qojqva:* Ziemlich kompliziert. Ich versuche, für alle Gebiete genug Zeit zu finden, aber manchmal leidet ein Gebiet. Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, wie es nach dem kommenden TI weitergehen wird. Vielleicht werde ich wieder mit streamen anfangen und das professionelle Spielen vorerst sein lassen, aber es ist ja noch lange bis dahin. 
*Entania: Auf welchem Gebiet liegt der Fokus im Moment?*
*qojqva:* Schwer zu sagen. Ungefähr 40 Prozent "Dota", 30 Prozent Schule und 30 Prozent Privatleben. Die Schule leidet wohl am meisten darunter, da ich oft nachts noch Spiele habe.


*
Interview mit Qojqva von Team Tinker (2.Teil):*


Spoiler



*Kommunikation? Mittelmäßig*
Im zweiten Teil des großen Interviews mit Entania spricht qojqva von Team Tinker über "Dota" als Beruf, das schwierige Thema Kommunikation und die Verbesserungspotentiale in seinem Spiel. 
*Entania: Warum nicht einfach voll auf "Dota"? Heutzutage ist es doch gar nicht mehr so abwegig, ein kleines Vermögen durch das Spiel verdienen zu können.*
*qojqva:* Man weiß nie, wie lange man in der Szene aktiv sein kann. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich mit 30 oder 40 noch viel Geld mit Dota verdienen könnte, deswegen fühle ich mich wohler, den ''normalen'' Weg einzuschlagen. 
*Entania: Wäre das denn Stand jetzt dein Wunschtraum, Dota für einige Jahre zum Beruf zu machen?*
*qojqva:* Ich glaube nicht langfristig. Vielleicht ein bis zwei Jahre, aber nicht länger. Ich würde mich viel sicherer mit einem ''stabilen'' Arbeitsplatz und geregelten Arbeitszeiten fühlen. 
*Entania: Wäre so ein ruhiger Arbeitsplatz nicht zu fad, wenn man es damit vergleicht, sein Hobby zum Beruf zu machen und in der Welt rumzukommen?*
*qojqva:* Ich hoffe nicht! Man kann sich ja auch einen Job suchen, bei dem man nicht neun Stunden am Tag im Büro sitzt und etwas nach draußen kommt bzw. gelegentlich reisen darf. 
*Entania: Was sind die Dinge, die dich an "Dota" am meisten begeistern und die dazu führen, dass du so viel Zeit in das Spiel investierst und ihm schon einige Jahre die Treue hältst?*
*qojqva:* Die Anzahl der vielen verschiedenen Möglichkeiten und Strategien. Man kann so ziemlich alles mit allem paaren und alle Helden haben Potential in dem richtigen Lineup. Ich mag die Vielfältigkeit und deswegen wird mir das Spiel auch nie langweilig. Manchmal spiel ich zwar andere Spiele (z.B "CS:GO"), aber dann nur für höchstens eine Stunde, wenn ich eine Pause von "Dota" brauche. 
*Entania: Mit welchen Aspekten des Spiels beschäftigst du dich momentan am meisten? *
*qojqva:* Kleinigkeiten wie Farming Patterns (welches Camp man wann farmt, um das maximale Potential aus der Zeit rauszuholen). Ich schaue sehr wenig Replays, eigentlich nur, wenn ich mich nicht komfortabel mit einem Helden fühle. Dann schaue ich Replays von anderen Pros und lerne ihn, indem ich einfach versuche, die Spieler nachzuahmen. Auf LANs spiel ich auch 1v1 vor den Spielen, um mich aufzuwärmen. Zuhause hat man mehr Zeit, dort spielt man dann ein bis zwei Matchmaking- oder Inhouse-Games. 
*Entania: Sind das dann auch die Bereiche, in denen du bei dir noch am meisten Entwicklungspotential siehst oder gibt es noch andere konkrete "Schwachpunkte" in deinem Spiel, die du in absehbarer Zeit beheben möchtest?*
*qojqva:* Meine Kommunikation kann noch um einiges verbessert werden und auch strategisch kann man sich immer steigern. Ich will definitiv eine breitere Auswahl an Helden können und meine Effizienz optimieren. 
*Entania: Stichwort Kommunikation: Würdest du dich denn selber als kommunikativen Mitspieler bezeichnen?*
*qojqva:* Ich denke, ich bin mittelmäßig. Oft mache ich Solo-Plays, die manchmal auch nicht funktionieren. Aber die wichtigen Komponenten wie Spells im Teamfight kommuniziere ich schon. 
*Entania: Welche Spieler würdest du in puncto Kommunikation als die besten ansehen?*
*qojqva: *Puppey kommuniziert sehr gut, da er klare Anweisungen gibt und auch kommuniziert, wenn das Spiel nicht gut läuft. Kommunikation verbessert sich automatisch in einer guten Team-Atmosphäre, da man sich komfortabel und wohler fühlt. 
*Entania: Siehst du dich auf längere Sicht in einer ähnlichen Leader-Rolle wie Puppey mit viel Kommunikation und einem klaren Führungsanspruch was Strategie und Taktik angeht?*
*qojqva: *Ich denke eher nicht. Ich war schon immer mehr ein Solo-Spieler und schaue nach Pick-Offs und nicht nach Objectives wie Tower Pushes bzw. nach dem Movement der Gegner. Als Leader muss man sich sehr gut mit Strategie und Draften auskennen und diese Dinge interessieren mich nicht sehr. 
*Entania: Trotz Puppeys Leader-Fähigkeiten hat es für das Starensemble von Secret auf dem DAC "nur" zum dritten Platz gereicht. Woran lag es aus deiner Beobachterperspektive?*
*qojqva: *Dazu kann ich leider nicht allzu viel sagen, da ich das Turnier nur am Rande verfolgt habe. Aber von dem, was ich gehört bzw. gesehen habe, lag es anscheinend daran, dass Secret sich nicht rechtzeitig an den Spielstil angepasst hat und deswegen waren sie schon nach dem Draft im Nachteil. 
*Entania: Denkst du denn, dass man sein volles spielerisches Potential abrufen kann, wenn man sich für Dinge wie Strategie und Draft nicht so interessiert? Das klingt etwas widersprüchlich, wenn man bedenkt, was für ein extrem taktisch geprägtes Spiel Dota letztlich ist.*
*qojqva:* Natürlich muss man die Strategie verstehen, die man gerade spielt bzw. den Draft. Man muss verstehen, was für eine Aufgabe man in dem Spiel hat und was man wo machen muss. Das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass man selber draften und das Kommando haben will, denn das ist eine sehr viel schwerere Aufgabe. 
*Entania: Wie bewertest du das aktuelle Meta-Game?*
*qojqva:* Meta-Game ist ein sehr breiter Begriff. Ich glaube, es ist etwas outdated, weil Dota jetzt sehr viel ausgeglichener ist, so dass man fast alle Helden in ein Lineup einbauen kann. 
*Entania: Aber sicherlich gibt es im aktuellen Patch Strategien, die besser funktionieren als andere, oder liegt das wirklich nur daran, ob ein Draft zum jeweiligen Team passt und ob die Execution richtig ist?*
*qojqva*: Es gibt sicherlich Strategien, die besser sind als andere. Jedoch ist Execution auch ein wichtiger Faktor. Früher konnte man nicht sehr viel Verschiedenes spielen, z.B. gab es Patches, in denen immer Death Pushes gedraftet wurden oder Patches, in denen man immer aufs Lategame gegangen ist. Aber jetzt kann man so ziemlich alles spielen. 
*Entania: Welcher Stil gefällt dir persönlich am besten?*
*qojqva:* Splitpush. Ich finde, es braucht am meisten Können und Spielverständnis bzw. strategisches Können. Definitiv bereitet es mir am meisten Spielspaß. 
*Entania: Welche Erwartungen hast du an die kommenden Monate mit deinem Team?*
*qojqva:* Ich erwarte, dass wir um einiges besser werden und Lücken schließen. Letztlich geht es darum, dass wir ein stabileres Team werden. 
*Entania: Und an dich selber?*
*qojqva:* Mir geht es vor allem um die kleineren Sachen, die ich oben schon genannt habe: Farming Patterns bzw. neue Helden besser zu können. 
*Entania: Max, vielen Dank für das Interview.*



*Interview mit Akke von Alliance*:



Spoiler



Alliance took the world by storm, by winning The International 3 not on the basis of individual brilliance but by superior game knowledge, strategy and playing their own style of Dota. Post TI, the Curse was in full effect and the team never looked like the 'TI3 Alliance'. In September last year, s4 and EGM left the team and since then they've been one the most unstable teams in Europe over the past few months, playing with stand-ins and never having a complete roster. Recently after the pick up of Niqua and 7ckngmad, the team has hit a new gear, beating the likes of Cloud9, NiP and ASUS.Polar, the Swedes are 21-6 since the arrival of Sébastien "7ckingMad" Debs on 6th March. It'll be hard for them to get a TI invite since its still unclear how they'll perform at LANs because they have a limited number of tournaments left. 
_This interview was conducted by Kim "Drayich" Larsson, a Swedish player turned journalist who also casts Dota2 in Swedish. Joakim "__Akke__" Akterhall talks about a variety of things about Alliance, their future goals and his support play with Sébastien "__7ckingMad__" Debs in the team. _
​ 
*D: First of all, congratulations! Last time you faced NiP it was another story.*
A: They are a very good team indeed, I’m not surprised it can go both ways though. Overall it feels better and better as we’ve had some success the last two weeks, both in terms of teamplay and drafting etc.
*D: I talked to Loda last week and I asked him if you, as a team, ever lost the desire to play during the hard times, and he mentioned that even you was quite upset. Can you elaborate?*
A: Well, it was not that bad really. It comes to a point where you have to see this as a normal job and just fight on. Force yourself to play games that you don’t want to play and just work harder. With a full roster you can work on things that do not work, but for a long time we didnt even have that. I mean, in December Loda was in USA as a standin for Team Tinker and during that time we played five games in Starladder. I had to spend three hours a day just looking for standins, and that was not alot of fun I guess. It’s alot better now though, obviously.
*D: I have noticed that the some players have changed their name, now playing without ”standin”. But Niqua still uses it?*
A: Yes, I don’t know what he has done but it should not be that way. He is a member of the team. We are not that serious with that thing.
*D: You have gone from a very good team with great synergy to a struggling team, now with different nationalities. Is it equally fun now as it was back then?*
A: Yes, I think so. It’s more about the team atmosphere, how we communicate and how we handle losses. You have to encourage each other even though it is not going so well at certain times. But every team has these issues at some point.
*D: Considering handling losses, who is the worst at that? (whispering Loda)*
A: It’s Pajkatt I guess. That was something I was worried about when we took him to the team actually, but the situation was in fact the opposite. He always tries to see positive things of stuff, it’s really nice! Five out of five stars.
*D: When I think back on the time when you and me used to play together, I remember Pajkatt also played. He was a great player, but he didnt seem like a ”teamplayer” back then so to speak. This is something that seems to have changed, has he developed on that front?*
A: Absolutely! We’re all getting older and see that game from different angles, learning new things all the time. Pajkatt is one of the best solo players out there, very good at matchups and descision making. He has really showed that he is a teamplayer. But this is one of the hard things with Dota, it’s a team game and everyone learned how to play in different ways.
*D: Looking at you now, you and Niqua seem to have found another level. Do you feel the same? That you play a bit better?*
A: Well, it all comes down to the team. If I support Loda during the laning stage the first ten minutes and we lose all lanes, then it’s hard for me to do anything about it. But when we play as a team my role gets more noticed. I would say that my play goes hand in hand with how the team performs. I have not really felt that I’ve stepped up my individual play that much to be honest.
*D: Interesting. To me it seems that you are better at finding farm and also broaden your hero pool since many teams do not let you play ”your” heroes.*
A: Looking at my last games its Skywrath, Skywrath, Skywrath! _laughing_
*D: Ok, you have atleast learned one new hero then.*
A: It’s a nice thing about Mad, that he likes to play the heroes I dont like. I don’t like Bane, Rubick, Treant is OK, Wisp is a hero I’ve been somewhat forced to learn no that EGM isn’t with us anymore. So I guess that’s the only hero that I play now but didn’t know much about before.
*D: That’s a really special hero!*
A: Yes, there are almost no limitations on what you can do with that hero. At the beginning i stacked pubs with Loda and just played Wisp+CK and Wisp+Tiny over and over until we felt that it worked out.
*D: Either way, I still think you have become a better player.*
A: Thank you!
*D: Lets talk a little bit about Mad, the handsome French. What has he brought to the team and how does the future look, is he coming to Gothenburg?*
A: Yes, before any LAN-event the plan is that we use our team house to practice, which then including Mad coming here ofc.
*D: You communicate in English I assume?*
A: Yes! It happens from time to time that me and Loda speak a little bit Swedish if we just talk to each other about a small thing happening in the lane, that does not include Mad.
*D: I’m not gonna draw this out too long, I’m sure you have other things to do.*
A: It’s OK, Loda had to run over to his brother so we have some time to kill anyway.
*D: Did he forgot to turn on his VPN?*
A: We should not go into that too much. All that should have been fixed already.
*D: So you knew it was going to be a problem?*
A: Yeah, but it’s not really something you make an official announcement about. _laughing_
*D: Niqua, have you ever met him in person?*
A: Yeah, we have met him at Dreamhack, couple of times, he’s really nice.
*D: Almost all of you are experienced LAN-players, has he ever been to a LAN*
A: He have played a lot of HoN so I think he is experienced enough when it comes to that. But this thing is very individual overall. Some people that have not played at a LAN does’t really care much about it while experienced players still can be at bit shaky when there’s a big crowd in front of them and cameras everywhere.
*D: TI5?*
A: Of course we do not expect to get an invite at this point. But if we keep playing like this and maybe win a tournament or two, we can talk about the possibility. As for now, it looks like we’re gonna play the qualifiers though. We take it as it comes. I have no idea how Valve thinks about the invites, but it seems like they consider the ranks, i.e the one at JoinDota, just so roughly see how teams perform. We were at place 25 something before but have climbed quite a bit recently. They are also very active watching tournaments so if we have some good placements within this month maybe we can snatch a place, otherwise it’s qualifiers which is totally fine. All we can do is to play our best.
*D: How is it going for you in ESL One?*
A: We started off in the lowest bracket which is fine, we got to play more games and therefore got more time to practice and prove ourselves before facing C9.
*D: Your mindset is totally amazing!*
A: It’s not only about me, it’s just the truth.
*D: Do you want to say anything to the stream before we end this?*
A: Thank you to all of our fans, especially you guys who cheered for us even during the darkest of times. And I hope we can qualify to TI5 to show everyone that Sweden still has the best teams in Dota.


----------



## Zybba (28. April 2015)

Der Thread ist ja echt tot hier. 

Großer Balance Patch:
Dota 2 - Gameplay Update 6.84


----------



## TammerID (28. April 2015)

Ich muss auch gestehen das ich Dota momentan nicht mehr spiele.
Aber die Patchnotes habe ich mir heute morgen schon angeschaut.
Zwingt mich indirekt doch mal wieder ein Game zu starten


----------



## Zybba (28. April 2015)

Ist ja nicht schlimm, wenn hier keiner mehr postet.
Ich werd die Änderungen und so trotzdem immer rein packen.
Bei Hardwareluxx gibts zum Glück noch einige aktive Dotaspieler.

Aus Zeitgründen konnte ich auch nicht so viel zocken die letzten Wochen.
Möchte das aber wieder ändern.


----------



## TammerID (28. April 2015)

Na dann sind wir doch immerhin schon zwei 
Aber was mich wirklich wundert ist, wie wenig Dota Spieler es in diesem Forum gibt.

Also selbst wenn man sich die ersten Seiten so anschaut... das waren ja nie viele hier


----------



## SnugglezNRW (28. April 2015)

ich spiel Dota auch noch relativ aktiv, habe aber immer meine Phasen in dem ich echt pausieren muss.
Das MMR System ist halt komplett kaputt. Ich frag mich teilweise echt wie es diverse Deppen auf 4,5k geschafft haben.
Aktuell kann man über 50% der Spiele schon direkt aufgeben, weil wirklich jeder Carry spielen muss und automatisch meint das ein Spiel erst ab Minute 60 entschieden werden kann. Wenn dann nach 25min alle t3 Tower down sind wundert man sich das man nirgend mehr farmen kann.
totale Zeitverschwendung momentan.


----------



## Zybba (28. April 2015)

TammerID schrieb:


> Aber was mich wirklich wundert ist, wie wenig Dota Spieler es in diesem Forum gibt.


Stimmt, der Anteil hier ist sehr gering.



SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> totale Zeitverschwendung momentan.


Ist ja irgendwie nur Glücksache teilweise. ^^

Mir hilft es oft, nicht so viele Ranked Games zu machen. Gerade wenn man sich aufgeregt hat, sollte man sich weitere Runden erst mal sparen...


----------



## DerLachs (28. April 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Der Thread ist ja echt tot hier.
> 
> Großer Balance Patch:
> Dota 2 - Gameplay Update 6.84


Die Änderungen sehen sehr interessant aus. Ich bin gespannt, ob und in welche Richtung das Spiel sich entwickelt.


----------



## TammerID (28. April 2015)

Stimmt ist eindeutig zu früh um eine Meinung abzugeben. Bin mal gespannt was passiert. Vielleicht schaff ich es ja am langen Wochenende mal an PC


----------



## Seabound (30. April 2015)

TammerID schrieb:


> Na dann sind wir doch immerhin schon zwei
> Aber was mich wirklich wundert ist, wie wenig Dota Spieler es in diesem Forum gibt.
> 
> Also selbst wenn man sich die ersten Seiten so anschaut... das waren ja nie viele hier



LoL hat Dota einfach den Rang abgelaufen. Zurecht? Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Zybba (30. April 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> LoL hat Dota einfach den Rang abgelaufen. Zurecht? Keine Ahnung.


Bei dir persönlich oder generell?

Ich war der Meinung, Dota hätte im Vergleich zu LoL zugelegt.
Das ist aber subjektiv. Welcher Titel jetzt wirklich erfolgreicher ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Ruptet (30. April 2015)

Ich denke auch, dass Dota stark zugelegt hat, mich hat es allerdings verloren, dabei war ich seit der ersten Spielbaren Version dabei 
Irgendwie kein Dota 1 Feeling mehr beim zweiten Teil.


----------



## TammerID (3. Mai 2015)

Schon wieder zu viel Geld ausgegeben  dieses kompendium kriegt mich jedes Jahr


----------



## SnugglezNRW (3. Mai 2015)

bester patch seit Monaten!
wie krass stark Supporter jetzt werden können. Die neuen Items finde ich mit Ausnahme des Moonshards richtig gut.
Auch das der Goldgain durchs reine farmen minimiert wurde ist super, dadurch kommt viel mehr Aktion ins Game weil die Leute schon früher zusammen los ziehen müssen.


----------



## Quppi (3. Mai 2015)

Muss gestehen, dass ich durch mein Auslandsjahr ein Jahr lang kein Dota gespielt habe (in 2 Monaten gehts wieder los ). Den neuen Patch find ich interessant. Die Analyse auf Dotacinema mit syndereen, oder wie er sich schreibt, ist auf jeden Fall hörenswert. Kompendium werd ich mich wahrscheinlich auch noch kaufen. Immer dieser Sammelwahn.....
Wir sollten mal ne Liste aktiver Dotaspieler hier aufstellen, oder ne Steamgruppe erstellen


----------



## Zybba (3. Mai 2015)

TammerID schrieb:


> Schon wieder zu viel Geld ausgegeben  dieses kompendium kriegt mich jedes Jahr


Ich finde, man kann solche Events auch unterstützen.  Schließlich profitiert man das ganze Jahr von Streams/Videos, i.d.R. kostenfrei.


----------



## TammerID (4. Mai 2015)

Das auf jeden Fall. Ich habe auch überhaupt kein schlechtes Gewissen, wenn dafür mal etwas Geld draufgeht 

Habe übrigens gestern 3-4 Runden gespielt. Super Patch  Macht wieder richtig Spaß.
Heute werde ich mich wohl auch nicht der Macht entziehen können und werde noch ein bisschen daddeln


----------



## Obilankenobi (20. Mai 2015)

Wer glaubt Ihr qualifiziert sich noch fürs TI5? Ich schätze mal: NIP; Mouz; Ehome und Rave, wobei Europa meines erachtens das härteste Los ist.


----------



## Zybba (20. Mai 2015)

Ich wusste gar nicht, wer in Frage kommt. ^^
Hier mal der entsprechende Link: The International 2015 - Liquipedia Dota 2 Wiki
Oben kann man über die Reiter die entsprechende Qualifier Region auswählen.

Ich tippe auf
- North American Rejects
- Ehome
- Alliance
- MVP Phoenix

Generell finde ich es sehr schwer, die Teams einzuschätzen. Man sieht viele nicht so oft, gerade NA Dota ist mir relativ fremd.
Dazu noch das neue Meta...


----------



## Obilankenobi (20. Mai 2015)

Ich kann mit dem Asiatischen Dota nix anfangen is mir zu fad( Vici und Invictus mal ausgenommen).


----------



## Zybba (20. Mai 2015)

Als Team Zephyr in der Korean Dota Leauge gespielt hat habe ich das immer geschaut.
Das Format fand ich ganz cool. War halt immer in einem kleineren Studio mit Zuschauern. Selbst beim Zuschauen macht das schon mehr her.
Da waren auf jeden Fall die ganzen SEA Teams vertreten.

China Dota finde ich aber auch ganz gut. Klar, in der Vergangenheit standen die immer für ewig lange Farm Fests. ^^
Heute denke ich bei denen eher an gute Execution.
Aber mal schauen, aktuell ist EU ja am Drücker.


----------



## Obilankenobi (21. Mai 2015)

Wenn Secret die Form so halten kann wie letztes Wochenende bei The Summit seh ich für die anderen Teams kein Land; Obwohl Empire in den letzten Monaten auch brutalst gut aufgespielt hat


----------



## TammerID (29. Mai 2015)

Ui die neuen Immortal Treasures sind erschienen


----------



## Zybba (29. Mai 2015)

Ich brauch Disruptor, der Rest ist mir egal!


----------



## TammerID (29. Mai 2015)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe müsste ich alle haben. Mal abgesehen von dem goldenen Rare Drop für Anti Mage.
Sollte ich Disruptor doppelt kriegen, kann ich es dir gerne geben.
Habe das Night Stalker Set auch zwei mal rausbekommen.


----------



## Zybba (29. Mai 2015)

Das ist ein nettes Angebot, danke. ^^

Hast du dein Kompendium ordentlich gelevelt?
Ich bin auf Level 66, meine ich.

Vermutlich kriege ich das Disruptor Teil auch.
Wobei mir der Effekt an sich gar nicht so gut gefällt... 
Das NS Set ist auf jeden Fall eher was besonderes, der hatte halt noch keine Items.


----------



## TammerID (29. Mai 2015)

Ich bin glaube ich Level 145. Kann halt nicht widerstehen, wenn es solche Aktionen gibt.
Bin auch ein Sammler von arkanen Items. Naja man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts 

Ich finde die Effekte eigentlich ganz nett. Obwohl Anti Mage und SF langweilig aussehen.

Ja wird Zeit das die ganzen fehlenden auch mal Sets erhalten.
Was die wohl mit Phoenix machen werden?!


----------



## Zybba (29. Mai 2015)

Na, dann knackst du die 175 sicher noch? Musst du, wenn du schon so nah am Enigma Item bist. ^^

Ich werd wohl kein Geld mehr rein stecken. Hab mir das 50er direkt geholt und dann noch doppelte Items gelöscht, um höher zu kommen.
Dadurch habe ich noch 43 Charms, die werde ich leider niemals verbrauchen. Damit könnte ich ja auch noch Level schinden eigentlich... ^^

Ich hoffe nur, dass das Wüstenterrain noch freigeschaltet wird. Der Rest ist mir recht egal.

Ein Phoenix Item stelle ich mir jetzt nicht so schwierig vor... Können ja einfach andere Flügel, Kopf, Schwanz etc sein.
Ein Vogel kann es ja durchaus bleiben.


----------



## TammerID (29. Mai 2015)

Ja davon gehe ich aus, auch wenn ich momentan sehr wenig zocke dank Geralt  aber dann erkaufe ich mir die letzten Level halt noch  

Ich tue mich immer sehr schwer mit dem Löschen von Items, obwohl ich sie gar nicht benutze... Haben ist besser als brauchen 

Oh ja auf das Wüsten Setting habe ich auch richtig Lust drauf. Aber ich denke das sollten wir noch locker schaffen  

Ja so geht das natürlich. Nur ihm Rüstung zu verleihen wird schwer 
Welche Helden haben wir denn noch die schwerer wären? Mir fällt spontan noch bane ein, aber den empfinde ich nicht als schwer.


----------



## Zybba (29. Mai 2015)

Jo, im Moment zocke ich auch nur Witcher.

Ich sehe da bei keinem ein Problem.
Die Leute sind doch kreativ ohne Ende.


----------



## TammerID (29. Mai 2015)

Aber Valve zu langsam ohne Ende.
Ich glaube die implementieren manche Sachen extra nicht, weil sie sich die als Arkana oder als Special Item aufheben wollen um mehr Kohle zu machen.


----------



## der-sack88 (8. Juni 2015)

Hat hier zufällig jemand noch das DK-Set aus den Caches zum Compendium? Bei dem dazugehörigen HUD ruckelt das Spiel bei mir und zwei Kumpels extrem, ständig droppt das Spiel auf unter 30fps und selbst mit 60fps und VSync ruckelt es extrem, vor allem beim scrollen fällt das auf. Wenn man auf das "normale" TI5-HUD wechselt läuft alles wieder flüssig. Hat das sonst noch jemand?


----------



## Zybba (8. Juni 2015)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Hat das sonst noch jemand?


Anscheinend schon.
New Dragon Knight HUD causes frame rate to drop down to 20FPS rather than constant 60fps. : DotA2


----------



## der-sack88 (8. Juni 2015)

Hmm, ok. Muss ich auf das wohl verzichten...


----------



## TammerID (8. Juni 2015)

Ach nun weiß ich auch woher ich dieses HUD habe. Habe mich schon gewundert 

Ich habe das Problem übrigens nicht. Denke aber das es dafür bald ein Fix geben wird


----------



## TammerID (17. Juni 2015)

Was haltet ihr denn von der neuen Update Ankündigung?

Ich persönlich finde die Designänderungen sehr gut auch wenn ich etwas Angst vor den neuen Statistiken, die im neuen Profil angezeigt werden sollen, habe.
Es könnte durchaus sein, dass diese Statistik viele Leute im Public dazu bringen könnte, nur auf Stats zu spielen und nicht im Interesse des Teams.

Bin mal gespannt was die die nächste Woche ankündigen werden bzgl. Custom Games


----------



## Zybba (17. Juni 2015)

TammerID schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn von der neuen Update Ankündigung?


Ich finds erst mal gut.
Die optische Veränderung hat es nach meinen Geschmack nicht wirklich gebraucht.
Aber einige Komfort Optionen scheinen ganz gut zu sein.

DotaTV scheint deutlich besser zu werden.
Wie gut alles dann funktioniert, wird der Praxis Test zeigen... ^^



TammerID schrieb:


> Es könnte durchaus sein, dass diese Statistik viele Leute im Public dazu bringen könnte, nur auf Stats zu spielen und nicht im Interesse des Teams.


Ich sehe da keinen Unterschied zu aktuellen Games.
Statistiken gab es ebenfalls schon immer.



TammerID schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt was die die nächste Woche ankündigen werden bzgl. Custom Games


Das reizt mich persönlich bisher nicht, aber vllt. werden ja wirklich tolle Modi angekündigt.


----------



## Zybba (17. Juni 2015)

*Dota 2 Reborn Part 2*

Sieht vielversprechend aus!


Edit:
*Dota 2 Reborn Part 3*

Direkt heute Abend mal testen.


----------



## Atze-Peng (19. März 2018)

Schaut grundsätzlich interessant aus. Muss ich wohl Dota2 mal wieder anschmeißen.


----------



## mPe (3. Juni 2018)

Hier ist ja fast so wenig los wie im LoL Sammelthread.... axaxaxa 

Wollte das eigentlich nur mal ändern und schauen ob hier noch jemand Dota 2 spielt. Jetzt wo das nächste International vor der Tür steht. 
Preisgeld kratzt jetzt rund 90 Tage vor dem Event schon an der 13 Millionen $ Marke...


----------



## Zybba (3. Juni 2018)

mPe schrieb:


> Wollte das eigentlich nur mal ändern und schauen ob hier noch jemand Dota 2 spielt.


Nope. Leider hat das auch dafür gesorgt, dass ich viel weniger Dota schaue. Dabei finde ich es an sich noch spannend.

Aber egal welchen MP Titel ich danach gespielt habe, Dota hat immer noch die besten Features in Sachen UI.
Von den Statistiken, Replay Funktionen, Coaching etc ist man echt verwöhnt!



mPe schrieb:


> Preisgeld kratzt jetzt rund 90 Tage vor dem Event schon an der 13 Millionen $ Marke...


Ich glaube nicht, dass sie das Preisgeld des Vorjahres wieder toppen werden.
Aber mal abwarten, was Valve sich noch einfallen lassen hat.


----------



## mPe (3. Juni 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass sie das Preisgeld des Vorjahres wieder toppen werden.
> Aber mal abwarten, was Valve sich noch einfallen lassen hat.



Da hat Valve sicher noch das eine oder andere Goodie in der Hinterhand. Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass noch 2 Immortal Treasures und ich glaube auch so noch der ein oder andere Hut released wird. Das sind in der Regel die Punkte wo noch mal viel in den Pot reinfließt durch die Community.


----------



## Zybba (7. August 2018)

OpenAI Five Benchmark: Results

Die meisten haben ja sicher schon davon gehört.
Ich fands sehr interessant!



mPe schrieb:


> Da hat Valve sicher noch das eine oder andere Goodie in der Hinterhand.


Ich glaube, du hast recht behalten!


----------

